# YT Tues CF - Erfahrungen



## Sasse82 (14. Juli 2015)

Guten Abend zusammen,

ich bin immer mal wieder auf der Suche nach einem Nachfolger von meinem Torque FRX Rockzone.
Am Samstag hat mich ein Freund dann auf das YT Tues CF gebracht und das lässt mich seit dem nicht mehr los, insb. weil es aktuell auch noch 300€ Rabatt gibt. Mein bisheriges Traum-Bike war ja immer das Knolly Podium, aber in Sachen Preis/Leistung ist das YT definitiv interessanter. ;-)

Tests, die das Bike hoch loben, habe ich schon ein paar gefunden, manche stellen es sogar auf eine Stufe mit Devinci und Specialized. Aber was sagen denn die "normalen" Fahrer und Besitzer hier?
Würdet ihr es empfehlen? Ist es wirklich so gut, dass es mit den Top Boliden auf eine Stufe gestellt werden kann? Lohnt sich Carbon (mal ganz abgesehen davon, dass mir die AL Variante optisch nicht so gut gefällt)? Gibt es Qualitätsprobleme?
Mein Plan, für den Fall des Kaufs, wäre es das Tues CF Comp zu nehmen und ein paar Komponenten auszutauschen. Das BOS Fahrwerk im Pro sagt mir nicht so zu.

Wie steht es mit der Größenempfehlung? Laut YT müsste ich mir ein M zulegen, ich bin 182 cm groß, bin bisher aber immer L Bikes gefahren (Torque FRX, Knolly Chilcotin). Daher bin ich noch etwas skeptisch. Was fahrt ihr mit welcher Körpergröße?

Grüße


----------



## Joey12345 (15. Juli 2015)

Hi, 
Bei mir siehts ähnlich aus. 
Podium als absoluter Favourite aber aktuell finanziell nicht machbar. 
Nach den Geodaten sind sich Podium und das CF aber relativ ähnlich. 
Das muss zwar noch nichts heißen, aber lässt hoffen. 
Hab mir letzte Woche ebenfalls das CF Comp bestellt da mir auch die alu Modelle gar nicht gefallen.  

Vielleicht kann ich nächste Woche dann mehr berichten. Grüße 
Hannes


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sasse82 (15. Juli 2015)

Wäre super!

Welches hast du bestellt? Pro oder Comp? Und welche Größe bei welcher Körpergröße?


----------



## goetseb (15. Juli 2015)

Hi,
habe CF und Torque. Beide in L. Fühlt sich von der Größe identisch an. Auch: was bei YT "L" ist, ist bei anderen Herstellern "M". Zumindest in engen Kurven ist "M" theoretisch einfacher. Für Speed -dann "L", klar. Würde aber bei 182 trotzdem "M" nehmen, denke YT weiß schon, was sie empfehlen. 
Finde das BOS-Fahrwerk klasse, ist aber halt Geschmackssache. Schön über die Luftfeder auf das Gewicht abstimmbar, auch keine Durchschläge und physische Feder vermisse ich auch nicht.
Seb


----------



## Sasse82 (15. Juli 2015)

Danke für die Info, wie groß bist du denn?

Das BOS Fahrwerk ist sicher nicht schlecht. Aber ich mache mir etwas wegen Support, Ersatzteile und Service  Sorgen. Bei Rock Shox kann ich viel selber machen und bekomme auch schnell Teile. Die Fahreigenschaften sind auch für mich ausreichend gut.
Hatte vor die Team dann gegen eine World Cup zu tauschen und evtl auch einen CCDB Dämpfer einzubauen. Den fahre ich aktuell am Torque und bin begeistert.

Was sagst du denn allgemein zum CF? Auch im Vergleich zum Torque?
Großer Unterschied?


----------



## goetseb (15. Juli 2015)

Hi,
188cm. 
RS ist super, keine Frage. Ist halt die Frage, wie oft man die Teile wirklich ändern/reparieren muß und wie viel der Support "schlechter" ist, daß sich der Aufwand des Wechsels lohnt. 
Willst Du einen CCDB Air einbauen?
CF finde ich klasse, Vergleich der Fahreigenschaften zu meinem Torque ist nicht wirklich sinnig, da das ja "älter", d.h. von 2012 und ich das Trailflow habe, also die Tretversion des Torque.


----------



## Sasse82 (15. Juli 2015)

Okay, dann wäre M wohl wirklich nicht so falsch.

BOS wird hoch gelobt, das Sahnehäubchen auf dem Bike. Aber sie sagen auch dass man sich wirklich Zeit nehmen muss und will um das passende Setup zu finden. Die Boxxer ist einfacher und ich kenne sie schon.
Für 130€ würde ich das Upgrade auf die Luft Feder kaufen und selbst einbauen.
Als Dämpfer würde ich den CCDB Coil nehmen. Bin auch im FRX vom Vivid Air auf den CCDB gewechselt und fand dass es ein echter Fortschritt war.

Weitere Updates wären noch
Bremse: Guide -> Saint
Schaltung: X9 -> DH Schaltung (evtl Zee)
Weiß eh nicht warum man in ein DH Bike eine 10fach Schaltung einbaut.

Ach ja, das Pro ist in Größe M eh nicht so schnell lieferbar. ;-)


----------



## goetseb (15. Juli 2015)

Habe Saint am Torque und Guide am CF.
Bremsgefühl ist bei jeder anders, keine aber schlechter oder besser. Dachte auch zuerst: "SRAM Guide - da wirste wohl was ändern müssen". Bis jetzt aber voll ok.
Das Einstellen der BOS Elemente war kein Problem. Das Grundsetup war schon mal ein ziemlicher Treffer. Da fand ich das mit dem CCDB schon anstrengender.


----------



## Sasse82 (16. Juli 2015)

Wegen der Bremsen:
Meine Schwachstellen im Downhill sind die Finger und Unterarme, je mehr Bremspower und weniger Fingerbelastung, desto besser.
Probiert habe ich die Guide noch nicht, aber ich kann mir nicht vorstellen dass eine Enduro/AM Bremse diesbezüglich besser ist als eine dedizierte Downhill Bremse.


----------



## Joey12345 (16. Juli 2015)

Cf comp wurde Montag bestellt und heute schon geliefert

Was ich von den Bremsen halten soll weiss ich noch nicht genau. 
Hatte die guide r auf meinem enduro und war mäßig begeistert. ( da hatte ich wie du auch massive Probleme mit Finger/Armen) 

Bin allerdings in Saalbach bei nem testbike die guide Rsc gefahren und die war grandios. 
Deshalb bin ich unsicher ob ich die Guide rs direkt tausche oder mal ausprobiere. 

Felgen stehen wohl auch bald neue auf der Liste was ich bisher so über die YT2020 gelesen habe. Laut ner Mail vom sehr netten DT Support sind hier E540 Felgen (mittelschlecht für DH geeignet) mit 350 Nabe (ok) und Competition Speichen (gut) 
verbaut. 

Ab nächster Woche bin ich paar Tage in Saalbach, danach kann ich sicher berichten. 

Grüsse


----------



## Sasse82 (16. Juli 2015)

Ja, die DT Laufräder am Tues waren noch nie gut. Viel zu weich. Würden bei mir vermutlich auch irgendwann raus fliegen.
Bin gespannt auf deinen Bericht.

Kannst du mir bitte noch deine Körpergröße und Rahmengröße nennen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Joey12345 (16. Juli 2015)

Mal schauen, wenns zeitlich noch ausgeht und im finanziellen Rahmen bleibt Tausch ich die evtl davor noch. 
Die Guide bleibt dann wohl erstmal 

1,89 und somit bleibt eh nur Größe L. 

Das hier find ich auch ziemlich interessant zu dem bike :
Wenn ich den Graph und die Übersetzung richtig deute empfiehlt der Kollege hier ganz klar nen coil dämpfer fürs tues cf 

http://translate.googleusercontent....ml?m=1&usg=ALkJrhhwby5-DPaXw-L23rM2UYBL7-pEPA

Grüße 
Hannes


----------



## Sasse82 (16. Juli 2015)

Die Einschätzung in dem Artikel zum Hinterbau hört sich schon mal gut an. Bekräftigt mich auch beim Coil zu bleiben, sollte ich das Bike bestellen.


----------



## Joey12345 (16. Juli 2015)

Hat mich auch etwas " beruhigt". 
 

Hab mit dem Gedanken ccdb air gespielt. 
Aber scheint ja laut Theorie mit dem vivid ziemlich gut zu passen.


----------



## mingus (16. Juli 2015)

Ich hab mit 178 das Tues CF in L bestellt. Reach ist in etwa so lang wie bei meinem 29er Speci Enduro in L und das passt gut. Hab allerdings beim Tues einen 30mm Vorbau.


----------



## Sasse82 (16. Juli 2015)

Das gestaltet die Größenentscheidung nicht einfacher. 
Du bist kleiner als ich, nimmst aber den größeren Rahmen.
Der Umbau von 50mm auf 30mm Vorbau am L reduziert jedoch den "effektiven Reach" (also Tretlager bis Griffe) wieder auf den der Größe M. Bleibt als Unterschied der längere Radstand.
Wäre dir das Bike ohne den kürzeren Vorbau zu lang?


----------



## frank70 (16. Juli 2015)

ich bin 1.80 und habe ein tues in m, mit l käme ich auch klar. ebenfalls hab ich ein yt wicked in l mit 35er vorbau, mit einem m käme ich auch klar


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mingus (17. Juli 2015)

Sasse82 schrieb:


> Das gestaltet die Größenentscheidung nicht einfacher.
> Du bist kleiner als ich, nimmst aber den größeren Rahmen.
> Der Umbau von 50mm auf 30mm Vorbau am L reduziert jedoch den "effektiven Reach" (also Tretlager bis Griffe) wieder auf den der Größe M. Bleibt als Unterschied der längere Radstand.
> Wäre dir das Bike ohne den kürzeren Vorbau zu lang?



Bin eigentlich von der Grösse her immer am oberen Ende von M gewesen und auch M gefahren. Dazu gilt ja die Meinung von "kleiner, verspielter, blah blah...". Bin dann das Enduro mal in L testgefahren und habe gemerkt dass ich viel besser auf dem Rad bezw im Rad sitze. Kein Arsch über der Hinterachse mehr möglich sondern schön zentral. Vom Reach her ist das L Tues nicht grösser als viele M Rahmen von 2015, der Rest ist bei allen Grössen eh gleich.

Ich denke der grössere Reach mit kurzem Vorbau trägt viel zur Position auf dem Bike bei. Und des Weiteren sind die 2cm Differenz (oder so) zwischen M und L jetzt nicht die Welt. Bin das Tues jetzt mal kurz gefahren und es fühlt sich nicht zu gross an, mehr kann ich dann nach 2 Wochen Whistler sagen. Als Vergleich bin ich dort die letzten Jahren ein V10 in M gefahren das wirklich sehr kurz ist.


----------



## hoschik (17. Juli 2015)

wenn man zwischen 2 Größen steht würde ich selber mittlerweile immer den größeren nehmen. Kürzer geht ja immer mit einem anderen Vorbau, länger wird da schon schwieriger. An die Länge gewöhnt man sich sehr schnell.


----------



## Sasse82 (17. Juli 2015)

hoschik schrieb:


> wenn man zwischen 2 Größen steht würde ich selber mittlerweile immer den größeren nehmen. Kürzer geht ja immer mit einem anderen Vorbau, länger wird da schon schwieriger. An die Länge gewöhnt man sich sehr schnell.


Genau das denke ich mir mittlerweile auch. Aktuell tendiere ich auch zu L, habe nur noch Hemmungen den Knopf zu drücken.  So viel Geld, nur aus Spaß.


----------



## Joey12345 (17. Juli 2015)

Joey12345 schrieb:


> Cf comp wurde Montag bestellt und heute schon geliefert
> 
> Felgen stehen wohl auch bald neue auf der Liste was ich bisher so über die YT2020 gelesen habe. Laut ner Mail vom sehr netten DT Support sind hier E540 Felgen (mittelschlecht für DH geeignet) mit 350 Nabe (ok) und Competition Speichen (gut)
> verbaut.
> Grüsse




Neue Mail vom DT Support. 
Bei 650b ist die FR 570 Felge verbaut. 
Die sollte eigentlich passen und bleibt somit erstmal doch drauf.


----------



## Sasse82 (17. Juli 2015)

Sehr gut, das klingt schon besser!


----------



## Sasse82 (17. Juli 2015)

Klasse, jetzt will man bestellen und der Shop spinnt. 
Legt mir immer die Größe S in den Warenkorb, egal was ich auswähle.
Und beim Support niemand erreichbar, so nicht YT!


----------



## gernotkrinner (17. Juli 2015)

Sasse82 schrieb:


> Klasse, jetzt will man bestellen und der Shop spinnt.
> Legt mir immer die Größe S in den Warenkorb, egal was ich auswähle.
> Und beim Support niemand erreichbar, so nicht YT!



Habs grad ausprobiert. Bei mir funktionierts problemlos...


----------



## Sasse82 (17. Juli 2015)

Tatsächlich, dann ist es ein Chrome Browser Problem, mit dem IE geht es bei mir nun auch, aber mit Chrome sowohl am PC als auch auf dem Handy funktioniert es nicht.


----------



## Skydiver81 (19. Juli 2015)

Hi Sasse82 hab das Tue CF in M bei 182, hatte vorher ein Tue 2.0LTD auch in M, bei mir passt es perfekt....und die BOS federelemente sind ein Traum, super feinfüllig und machen echt spaß...einstellung ist auch kein problem, grundsetup ist schnell gefunden und wenn du eh öfter in Saalbach bist nimmst dir mal nen halben tag zeit zur 99% Einstellung..


----------



## Sasse82 (19. Juli 2015)

Hi! Zu spät. ;-) Größe L ist bestellt, aber ich gehe davon aus, dass ich damit auch gut klar komme, werde berichten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Joey12345 (22. Juli 2015)

Hallo, 

Hat schonmal jemand das tues comp cf gewogen? 

Welche feder fahrt ihr bei welchem Gewicht? 

Danke
Grüße


----------



## Sasse82 (22. Juli 2015)

Sobald ich meines geliefert bekomme werde ich es vor und nach meinen Umbauten wiegen.


----------



## MukkiMan (22. Juli 2015)

Was hast du noch an umbauten geplant?


----------



## Sasse82 (22. Juli 2015)

- Boxxer auf Luftfeder umbauen
- Saint Bremsen
- evtl später noch Huber Buchsen


----------



## Skydiver81 (22. Juli 2015)

16,1kg mit pedale in m


----------



## Sasse82 (22. Juli 2015)

Das ist aber richtig wenig, die Angaben von YT besagen 16,5 kg ohne Pedale und vermutlich Größe S.


----------



## Skydiver81 (23. Juli 2015)

habe auf tubless umgebaut, mehr nicht, reicht erstmal


----------



## Joey12345 (23. Juli 2015)

Skydiver81 schrieb:


> habe auf tubless umgebaut, mehr nicht, reicht erstmal



Sind die 2020 Laufräder denn schon tubeless ready ? 
Also felgenband schon drin? ( nur Ventil rein und fertig ? )

Danke


----------



## Sasse82 (23. Juli 2015)

Meins ging heute in den Versand, hoffentlich nehmen meine Nachbarn es morgen an.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Skydiver81 (23. Juli 2015)

Joey12345 schrieb:


> Sind die 2020 Laufräder denn schon tubeless ready ?
> Also felgenband schon drin? ( nur Ventil rein und fertig ? )
> 
> Danke


kann ich dir nicht sagen, hab die e13 drinnen und die sind fertig, bisschen milch rein und gut ist


----------



## Joey12345 (23. Juli 2015)

Hab die 2020 jetzt auch mal aufgemacht. 
Sind auch schon komplett vorbereitet inklusive dt Swiss tubeless ready tape. 
Schlauch raus, Ventil rein, Milch rein, gut ist. 
Welch unerwartete Freuden


----------



## Sasse82 (24. Juli 2015)

Tues CF Comp Größe L - ca. 17,1 kg

Jetzt werde ich die Boxxer auf Luft umbauen und Saint Bremsen montieren, mal sehen was die Waage dann sagt.


----------



## Sasse82 (24. Juli 2015)

Mit Pedalen und Luftfeder sind es nun ca, 17,3 kg, ohne wären es rund 16,9 kg.

Den Umbau der Bremsen muss ich leider verschieben, die Leitungslänge für die hintere Bremse ist zu kurz, muss erst neue Leitungen bestellen. :-/


----------



## roQer (26. Juli 2015)

Habe mir jetzt auch das Tues Pro in rot und Gr. L bestellt. Weiss jemand, ob die Räder (e13) tubeless kommen oder was man braucht um auf tubeless umzurüsten? Neue Ventile und Dichtemilch?


----------



## Skydiver81 (26. Juli 2015)

roQer schrieb:


> Habe mir jetzt auch das Tues Pro in rot und Gr. L bestellt. Weiss jemand, ob die Räder (e13) tubeless kommen oder was man braucht um auf tubeless umzurüsten? Neue Ventile und Dichtemilch?




richtig, nur Dickmilch und Ventile


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MukkiMan (26. Juli 2015)

Hmm hätte jetzt gedacht die Karre wäre etwas leichter... Was sind denn für Schläuche verbaut? Lässt sich da womöglich noch einiges rausholen an Gewicht?


----------



## Joey12345 (26. Juli 2015)

Also beim Comp sind maxxis Schläuche verbaut die pro Stück exakt 225 Gramm wiegen


----------



## roQer (26. Juli 2015)

Skydiver81 schrieb:


> richtig, nur Dickmilch und Ventile


Sind die Ventile dabei oder muss man neue kaufen, z.B. die e13 tubeless ventile? Braucht man auch noch ein spezielles Felgenband? Sorry für die Fragerei, aber irgendwie finde ich keine konkreten Informationen über den verbauten e13 LRS.


----------



## Sasse82 (27. Juli 2015)

So, gestern war ich mit dem CF Comp das erste Mal im Bikepark.
Anfangs hab ich eine Weile gebraucht bis ich rein gekommen bin. Die neue Geo, das Setup und die größeren Laufräder waren schon ein deutlicher Unterschied zu meinem bisherigen Bike. Aber am Ende vom Tag und nach ein paar Anpassungen vom Setup fühlt es sich super an! Gefühl bin ich nun auch schneller als vorher, denn bei einigen Sprüngen springe ich nun etwas weiter ohne viel dafür machen zu müssen.
Rahmen Größe L war auch die richtige Entscheidung.

Das größte Problem ist aber noch die Feder, 250 lbs sind mir zu weich. Ich schlage relativ oft durch und das bei einem recht einfachen Park wie Beerfelden. Ich wiege fahrfertig knapp 90 kg und werde es jetzt mal mit einer 275er versuchen. Wegen der weichen Feder musste ich auch den Rebound einige Klicks schneller drehen um den Hinterbau lebendiger zu bekommen.
Die Bremsen sagen mir auch nicht so richtig zu, sind okay, aber die Saint fühlen sich einfach besser an. Werde bald umbauen.


----------



## roQer (27. Juli 2015)

Hey Sasse,
wo kommst du denn her? Bin bisher immer in Bad Wildbad gefahren, daher habe ich mir jetzt den Tues als richtigen Downhiller bestellt. BW war zu viel für meinen Nomad. Wie ist denn Beerfelden so? Ist eigentlich näher von mir als BW.
Bezüglich der Bremse hast du recht. Die Guide ist so meh. Hab die Guide RSC an dem Nomad und man kann nicht sagen, dass sie bei der Bremsleistung überzeugt. Kann mir eigentlich kaum vorstellen, dass sie für richtigen DH-Einsatz ausreicht.


----------



## Sasse82 (27. Juli 2015)

Ich komme aus der Nähe von Stuttgart.
Bad Wildbad und Beerfelden sind für mich in etwa gleich weit entfernt.
Bad Wildbad ist halt harter Downhill, Beerfelden ist flacher und einfacher, mehr Freeride und spaßiger.
Bad Wildbad gehe ich nicht mehr hin wegen der schlechten Liftsituation und den, in meinen Augen, schlechten Betreibern des Bikeparks.

Das Tues CF sollte mit Bad Wildbad aber klar kommen, Fahrtechnik vorausgesetzt. Sei aber vorsichtig, nicht dass du dir den schönen Carbon Rahmen im Steinfeld zerstörst. ;-)


----------



## Skydiver81 (27. Juli 2015)

roQer schrieb:


> Sind die Ventile dabei oder muss man neue kaufen, z.B. die e13 tubeless ventile? Braucht man auch noch ein spezielles Felgenband? Sorry für die Fragerei, aber irgendwie finde ich keine konkreten Informationen über den verbauten e13 LRS.



Hab die ventile verbaut http://www.amazon.de/Notubes-Ventil...37985354&sr=8-4-spell&keywords=ventil+tubless 

Dichtband brauchst du keins nur noch milch


----------



## lightxx (28. Juli 2015)

Wieso machst du die Boxxer für ein paar Gramm Gewichtsersparnis künstlich schlechter?



Sasse82 schrieb:


> - Boxxer auf Luftfeder umbauen


----------



## Sasse82 (28. Juli 2015)

Ich finde sie nicht schlechter, ich fahre seit über 2 Jahren die World Cup und bin voll zufrieden damit.


----------



## lightxx (28. Juli 2015)

Ich hab seit 2010 immer wieder WCs getestet und finde sie noch immer nicht von der Leistung vergleichbar mit der Stahlfeder. Leichter ja, das wars aber. Wobei das kann Geschmackssache auch sein, mir liegt sie nicht, wobei bei MY2014/2015 ein großer Sprung war.

Aber ich dachte dass die original WC auch innen anderes Coating hat, dh. einfach nur das Luft-Upgrade um 130€ macht IIRC aus einer Team keine WC.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sasse82 (28. Juli 2015)

Die 2015er hat generell überarbeitete Castings. Soweit ich weiß ist der einzige Unterschied die Luft Feder, kann mich aber auch irren.
Sie fühlt sich auf jeden Fall super leichtgängig an.


----------



## Badesjones (30. Juli 2015)

Dann melde ich mich auch mal zu Wort. Habe seit ein paar Wochen das Tues CF Comp in schwarz/weiß und bin top zufrieden.
Hatte vorher das Demo 8.1 aus 2013 und fühle mich jetzt auf dem Tues um einiges wohler...
Habe bei 1.83m die Größe L. Passt perfekt.


----------



## roQer (30. Juli 2015)

Bei Pinkbike gibt es einen ziemlich langen Thread zum Tues. Dort wird über haptsächlich zwei Probleme berichtet - den undichten BOS Void bei der Pro Version und den sich lockernden Steuersatz. Zumindest die Sache mit dem Void scheint seitens YT abgestellt worden zu sein.
Kann jemand hier dazu was sagen?


----------



## hypocrisy76 (30. Juli 2015)

Bin auch am überlegen mir ein CF Tues anzuschaffen!
Wer hat bei ca. 1,80m einen Vergleich ziehen können zwischen M und L und kann ausführlich berichten?


----------



## Skydiver81 (30. Juli 2015)

roQer schrieb:


> Bei Pinkbike gibt es einen ziemlich langen Thread zum Tues. Dort wird über haptsächlich zwei Probleme berichtet - den undichten BOS Void bei der Pro Version und den sich lockernden Steuersatz. Zumindest die Sache mit dem Void scheint seitens YT abgestellt worden zu sein.
> Kann jemand hier dazu was sagen?



zum steuersatz kann ich nichts sagen aber zum void...jeder der dort angerufen hat bekamm eine neue passende dichtung zugeschickt und eine email mit Anleitung die zu wechseln...ist eine Sache von 20min inkl dämpferausbau


----------



## mingus (1. August 2015)

Bin das L bei 178 Körpergrösse jetzt 2 Wochen intensiv gefahren und ich mag es sehr. Habe allerdings von Anfang an einen 25mm Azonic Vorbau montiert der im Vergleich zum 50mm Raceface einen sehr grossen Unterschied macht. Würde das Rad nicht kleiner haben wollen.


----------



## hypocrisy76 (1. August 2015)

mingus schrieb:


> Bin das L bei 178 Körpergrösse jetzt 2 Wochen intensiv gefahren und ich mag es sehr. Habe allerdings von Anfang an einen 25mm Azonic Vorbau montiert der im Vergleich zum 50mm Raceface einen sehr grossen Unterschied macht. Würde das Rad nicht kleiner haben wollen.



Dann bist du ja mit der Vorbauänderung auf dem Reach von M.
Wie geht es dir damit in engen verblockten Stellen.
Bist du früher kleinere Bikes gefahren, oder was war dein Beweggrund für L?


----------



## mingus (2. August 2015)

hypocrisy76 schrieb:


> Dann bist du ja mit der Vorbauänderung auf dem Reach von M.
> Wie geht es dir damit in engen verblockten Stellen.
> Bist du früher kleinere Bikes gefahren, oder was war dein Beweggrund für L?



Durch verblockte Stellen geht das Ding wie ein heisses Messer durch Butter. Kann das hier ganz gut vergleichen da ich die Trails sehr gut kenne und früher mit dem M V10 26er Carbon gefahren bin. Geht deutlich besser.

Ich denke das längere Oberrohr ist sinnvoller als ein längerer Vorbau. Die Position im Bike wird zentraler und es ist weniger ermüdend. Aber wie alles wohl Geschmackssache. Ich fahre auch das Speci Enduro in L, für mich viel angenehmer als das M. Obwohl ich unter der L Grösse liege.


----------



## hypocrisy76 (2. August 2015)

mingus schrieb:


> Durch verblockte Stellen geht das Ding wie ein heisses Messer durch Butter. Kann das hier ganz gut vergleichen da ich die Trails sehr gut kenne und früher mit dem M V10 26er Carbon gefahren bin. Geht deutlich besser.
> 
> Ich denke das längere Oberrohr ist sinnvoller als ein längerer Vorbau. Die Position im Bike wird zentraler und es ist weniger ermüdend. Aber wie alles wohl Geschmackssache. Ich fahre auch das Speci Enduro in L, für mich viel angenehmer als das M. Obwohl ich unter der L Grösse liege.



Fahre auch das Speci Enduro 29, allerdings in M, wobei L auch gepasst hätte, bei 1,80m.
Fahre zur Zeit ein DH-Bike mit Reach von ca. 400 und hier bin ich bei steilen Passagen immer überschlagsgefährdet und bei schnellen Passagen zu langsam, hier wäre der Sprung auf  Reach 430 schon ein großer, wobei mit kurzem Vorbau L schon wieder interessant wäre.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## metalrene1989 (4. August 2015)

Hey!  

Bin kurz davor mir ein Tues CF Comp zu hohlen.. Welche Größe könnt ihr mir bei 176 Körpergröße empfehlen? Fahre noch ein Nomad 2015 in M und bin recht zufrieden mit der Größe.


----------



## alpinea310 (4. August 2015)

Hallo
Ich bin zwar nur 1.73 gross habe aber auch ein Nomad in M.
Beim Tues hab ich ein S ,hat nur 5mm weniger Reach als das Nomad und passt für mich super.


----------



## doled (4. August 2015)

Ich fahre mit 177 auch ein M. Komm damit super zurecht. Allerdings ein comp al.


----------



## Sasse82 (4. August 2015)

Ich mit 182 ein L mit Serien Vorbau, komme auch super mit klar. 
Ich tendiere eher zum längeren Bike wenn ich zwischen zwei Größen bin.


----------



## hypocrisy76 (4. August 2015)

Sasse82 schrieb:


> Ich mit 182 ein L mit Serien Vorbau, komme auch super mit klar.
> Ich tendiere eher zum längeren Bike wenn ich zwischen zwei Größen bin.


Wie geht es dir mit der Wendigkeit?
Kommst du auch bei engen verblockten Stellen um die Kurve?
Stehe ja nach wie vor der Wahl zwischen M und L bei 1,80m


----------



## Sasse82 (4. August 2015)

Ich habe schon gemerkt, dass ich in Kurven aktiver sein muss. Habe das aber auch den größeren Laufrädern mit zugeschrieben. Ist mein erstes 650b Bike.
Ich habe mich aber schnell dran gewöhnt, im Gegenteil dazu fühle ich mich auf deutlich kürzeren Bikes unsicher weil die Lenkung beim Gerade aus fahren viel nervöser ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## roQer (5. August 2015)

Habe jetzt meinen roten Tues Pro montiert. Ein geiles Gerät. Blöde Frage: die Bremsen schleifen wie verrückt, sowohl vorne als auch hinten. Wie kriege ich das eingestellt bei der Guide RSC? In beigefügten Handbüchern konnte ich nichts dazu finden.
Weiterhin kann ich den empfohlenen Dämpferluftdruck für den Void nicht finden. Diese ominöse BOS Chartlist ist nicht abrufbar. Kann jemand die Liste hier reinstellen? 1000 Dank.


----------



## Thiel (5. August 2015)

Bremssattel richtig ausrichten. Gibt tausende Themen dazu, es bei jeder Bremse passieren kann.
Pump doch einfach soviel Luft rein, bis du 30& SAG hast.


----------



## hypocrisy76 (6. August 2015)

Kann mir jemand die ungefähren Bremsleitungslängen der VR und HR beim Tues CF in L durchgeben?
Hab mir jetzt L bestellt, möchte aber meine Bremse aufs neue Bike mitübernehmen, muss aber die Leitungen austauschen, da diese sicher zu kurz sind.


----------



## Sasse82 (7. August 2015)

hypocrisy76 schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand die ungefähren Bremsleitungslängen der VR und HR beim Tues CF in L durchgeben?
> Hab mir jetzt L bestellt, möchte aber meine Bremse aufs neue Bike mitübernehmen, muss aber die Leitungen austauschen, da diese sicher zu kurz sind.



Für hinten kannst du dir eine 1700er Leitung bestellen und dann noch ca. 10 cm kürzen, musst du ausprobieren.
Für die Vordere hat bei mir die vom alten Bike (auch Boxxer) gepasst.


----------



## roQer (8. August 2015)

So, war heute mit dem neuen Tues Pro den ersten Tag im Park. Die große Freude war ziemlich schnell von der schlechten Performance der BOS Idylle Gabel getrübt. Habe eigentlich alles nach den BOS-Empfehlungen gemacht, aber die Gabel fühlte sich grotenschlecht an.
Nach langen Recherchen im Internet scheint es so zu sein, dass man beim Aufpumpen bei 80 psi starten sollte und dann in 10-er Schritten bis zum gewünschten psi hochgehen soll. Nach jedem Schritt sollte man die Gabel 10 mal kräftig durchdrücken. So wird gewährleistet, dass sich auch die Negativkammer mit Luft fühlt. Wohl eine Spezialiät der Idylle. Ich vermute, dass das auch ein Problem bei mir ist.
Weiterhin ist mir nicht ganz klar, in welche Richtung man die Einstellungsschrauben drehen muss. So wie ich es verstanden habe, ist aus der Position des Fahrers:
*Rebound* (rechts oben) clockwise langsam, anticlockwise schnell
*Compression* (rechts unten, am nicht umgedrehten Bike) clockwise soft, anticlockwise hard.
Ist das so richtig?

Die Anleitung zu der Federung-Einstellung ist bei Yt echt unter aller Sau. Es ist auch nicht so, dass sich die BOS-Teile ganz einfach und intuitiv einstellen lassen. So läßt sich natürlich auch das Image einer Billig-Versenderbikemarke aufbauen.


----------



## Thiel (9. August 2015)

Rein drehen ist immer mehr.


----------



## roQer (9. August 2015)

Thiel schrieb:


> Rein drehen ist immer mehr.


Scheinbar nicht bei BOS:
Zitat aus http://www.ridemonkey.com/threads/bos-idylle-rare-setup-tips.256229/
"Rich, you are correct, the HSC on the fork is reverse threaded, so when you "add compression" the knob turns out. This is not the case with the Stoy or VOID."


----------



## Thiel (9. August 2015)

Liest sich wie bei Rock Shox Rc2 Dämpfung. Da kommt der blaue HSC Einsteller auch raus, wenn man rechts rum dreht. 
Man dreht nicht links rum für mehr.


----------



## Skydiver81 (11. August 2015)

So wie es da steht15,9kg Tubless & Renthal Fatbar Carbon Ltd


----------



## Lore (12. August 2015)

roQer schrieb:


> Bei Pinkbike gibt es einen ziemlich langen Thread zum Tues. Dort wird über haptsächlich zwei Probleme berichtet - den undichten BOS Void bei der Pro Version und den sich lockernden Steuersatz. Zumindest die Sache mit dem Void scheint seitens YT abgestellt worden zu sein.
> Kann jemand hier dazu was sagen?


Moin, ich habe seit KW 26 ein Tues CF Pro und habe von Anfang an auch das Problem mit dem undichten Dämpfer. Einen Tag kann man schon damit fahren, aber am Folgetag muss man nachpumpen. 
Lockernden Steuersatz habe ich auch. 
Was mich jetzt aber doch ziemlich nervt ist, dass die Bude seit Sonntag Lac Blanc knarzt wie Hölle. Ursache scheint das hauptschwingenlager zu sein... Hat da jemand schon die Drehpunkte geöffnet und nachgefettet? 
Möglicherweise liegts auch am stramm eingestellten Steuersatz...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gernotkrinner (12. August 2015)

Lore schrieb:


> Moin, ich habe seit KW 26 ein Tues CF Pro und habe von Anfang an auch das Problem mit dem undichten Dämpfer. Einen Tag kann man schon damit fahren, aber am Folgetag muss man nachpumpen.
> Lockernden Steuersatz habe ich auch.
> Was mich jetzt aber doch ziemlich nervt ist, dass die Bude seit Sonntag Lac Blanc knarzt wie Hölle. Ursache scheint das hauptschwingenlager zu sein... Hat da jemand schon die Drehpunkte geöffnet und nachgefettet?
> Möglicherweise liegts auch am stramm eingestellten Steuersatz...


Undichter Void war bei mir kein Problem. Einfach aufschrauben, Dichtung neu ausrichten, zuschrauben.
Halt ihn einmal unter Wasser und schau wo die Luft entweicht...


----------



## Lore (12. August 2015)

gernotkrinner schrieb:


> Undichter Void war bei mir kein Problem. Einfach aufschrauben,(...)



ist das einfach? Ne neue Dichtung hab ich schon. Hab mich nur noch nicht getraut.


----------



## gernotkrinner (12. August 2015)

Lore schrieb:


> ist das einfach? Ne neue Dichtung hab ich schon. Hab mich nur noch nicht getraut.


Ich habe nicht einmal eine neue Dichtung verwendet. Ist echt problemlos! Irgendwo (in diesem Thread?) steht auch schon was drüber...


----------



## mingus (13. August 2015)

Lore schrieb:


> Moin, ich habe seit KW 26 ein Tues CF Pro und habe von Anfang an auch das Problem mit dem undichten Dämpfer. Einen Tag kann man schon damit fahren, aber am Folgetag muss man nachpumpen.
> Lockernden Steuersatz habe ich auch.
> Was mich jetzt aber doch ziemlich nervt ist, dass die Bude seit Sonntag Lac Blanc knarzt wie Hölle. Ursache scheint das hauptschwingenlager zu sein... Hat da jemand schon die Drehpunkte geöffnet und nachgefettet?
> Möglicherweise liegts auch am stramm eingestellten Steuersatz...



Das mit dem Knacken aus dem Lager habe ich schon mal bei einem Kumpel miterlebt. Bau doch mal die Wippe aus und check ob da alles sauber fluchtet.


----------



## MukkiMan (13. August 2015)

Mit welcher Federhärte wird das comp eigentlich ausgeliefert in größe L?


----------



## Lore (13. August 2015)

mingus schrieb:


> Das mit dem Knacken aus dem Lager habe ich schon mal bei einem Kumpel miterlebt. Bau doch mal die Wippe aus und check ob da alles sauber fluchtet.


ich hab jetzt beide Drehpunkte mit Verbindung zum Rahmen gesäubert, gefettet und bei der kleinen Testfahrt zum hiesigen Bikeshop keine Knarksen mehr vernommen. Ich hoffe es bleibt so.


----------



## Skydiver81 (14. August 2015)

Wtf Missy auf YT 

http://www.redbull.com/en/bike/stories/1331740040296/missy-giove-windham-world-cup-dh-run-video


----------



## Joey12345 (17. August 2015)

Also auch von mir mal die ersten Eindrücke:

Fahre das Tues CF Comp bei ca 95 kg fahrfertig und 1,90m.
Die Größe finde ich super passend, nicht zu klein für schnelle Downhills aber auch absolut ausreichend verspielt für Bikepark oder engere Strecken. Bisher war ich hauptsächlich in Saalbach und Leogang damit unterwegs.

Mit der ausgelieferten 250 Feder hatte ich ca. 45 % Sag. Konnte so zb Saalbach auch gut fahren allerdings hing der Hinterbau vor allem in schnelleren Anliegern schon gut weit im Federweg und ich musste die Compression komplett zudrehen um einigermaßen vernünftig fahren zu können. Also auf 300er Feder getauscht (ca25 % Sag). Da war mir der Hinterbau aber fast etwas zu bockig und hat nicht mehr wirklich gut zur Gabel gepasst, die ich die eher soft fahre. Folglich der Tausch auf die 275 Feder (ca. 33 % SAG)
Diese passt bis jetzt sehr gut, fühlt sich in schnellen Strecken ausreichend Straff an aber kann den Federweg voll und ohne Durchschläge nutzen und passt jetzt auch besser zu meinem Federsetup.
Bei der Feder fahre ich die blaue Feder, diese ist laut Datenblatt für mich zu weich aber ich komme damit irgendwie sehr gut zurecht. Die schwarze habe ich allerdings noch nicht ausprobiert, da ich eigentlich keinen Bedarf hatte.

Das einzige was ich bisher geändert habe: Laufräder auf Tubeless umrüsten. Ging absolut problemlos, da sogar das Tubeless Ready Felgenband von DT schon drin war. Also einfach eine Reifenflanke runter, Schlauch raus, Tubeless Ventil rein, Dichtmilch rein, die eine Reifenflanke wieder rein, Mit Standpumpe (!!!) aufgepumpt und beim ersten mal dicht gewesen. Noch nie wars so einfach.

Die Guide RS ist keine schlechte Bremse, und bleibt auch zb auf der X-Line in Saalbach konstant mit minimalster Druckpunktwanderung aber das ist gerade noch im akzeptablen Bereich. Allerdings gefällt mir der Druckpunkt nicht wirklich, dieser ist mir zu weich und man muss schon ordentlich nachdrücken wenn man am Druckpunkt ist damit wirklich die volle Leistung anliegt. Das sollte aber mit neuer Befüllung und Entlüftung besser sein --> Die ab Werk Befüllung scheint also nicht die beste zu sein. Eventuell fliegt die Guide über den Winter auch noch raus, mal sehen.

Zu Beginn habe ich alle Schrauben einmal nachgezogen und alles nachgefettet, hier kann man sagen:
Dies ist auch dringend nötig. Die Lager waren alle gut gefettet aber es waren doch einige Schrauben dabei die weit ab von dem angegeben Moment waren (Tretlager, Hinterbau, Schaltwerk, Kurbelarm...)
Aber dieser Check sollte für jeden eigentlich selbstverständlich sein und nicht wirklich eine Kritik von meiner Seite. Habe hier von Händlern auch schon deutlich schlechter aufgebaute Bikes bekommen.

3M Lackschutzfolie würde ich auch jedem empfehlen, da der Lack relativ anfällig ist, kann aber auch einfach an der weißen Farbe liegen.

*Negative Punkte bzw Fragen:*
- Im Schnitt reißt bei mir alle 2 Bikeparktage der Schaltzug am Schaltwerk. Habt ihr dieses Problem mit dem Sram X9 auch?
- Wenn es etwas ruppiger wird schlägt die Kette doch deutlich, dies könnte besser sein
- Bei schnell gefahrenen Anliegern, wenn der Hinterbau gut belastet wird entsteht etwa ab der Mitte des Anliegers ein Knarzen oder Schleifen aus dem Hinterbau --> Kennt ihr das? Liegt das an einem flexendem Hinterbau? Seitens Fahrstabilität kann ich hier keinen negativen Einfluss spüren
- Die Gummi-Schützer an Sitz und Kettenstrebe sind relativ schlecht geklebt und musste ich nachkleben, da sich diese bereits gelöst hatten

So das wars erstmal
Grüße


----------



## MukkiMan (17. August 2015)

@Joey12345  vielen Dank für den Bericht  das mit dem Tubelessumbau ist Musik in meinen Ohren, und das die 300 Feder dir ein sag von 25% hatte ist auch gut zu hören, dann habe ich die richtige Härte bestellt  Hast du Slappertape an die Kettenstrebe gemacht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Speci007 (17. August 2015)

Joey12345 schrieb:


> - Wenn es etwas ruppiger wird schlägt die Kette doch deutlich, dies könnte besser sein



Meine war einfach zu lang.......


----------



## MukkiMan (18. August 2015)

Gibt YT eigentlich ein Basic Setup für den Vivid vor? Wenn nicht, was fahrt ihr denn so für ein Setup ?


----------



## Joey12345 (19. August 2015)

Hab so ne Neopren hülle um die Kettenstrebe.
Nein gibt kein spezielles Setup, hab ich bei denen schon angefragt. Schau einfach mal bei Sram auf der Homepage die geben bei ihrem Setup-Guide für verschiedene Fahrstile Empfehlungen die auch fürs Tues gut passen.
Allerdings ist der Compression Einstellbereich beim Vivid eh nur 5 oder 6 Klicks, da hat man sich auch relativ schnell mal durchprobiert.


----------



## Brausa (19. August 2015)

Wer sofort ein TuEs CF Pro in L sucht, oder etwas günstiger als bei YT und mit Tuning kaufen will, im Bikemarkt ist meines. Der Dämpfer ist schon mit dem neuen O-Ring upgedated worden. Das Bike ist praktisch neu


----------



## Stubenkueken (20. August 2015)

Warum gibst du es schon ab?


----------



## MukkiMan (20. August 2015)

steht doch im Bikemarkt wieso er es verkauft... Ich habe meins gestern bekommen und direkt folgende umbauten gemacht:
Meine alte Soloair in die Gabel verbaut
Sram Red Kasette drauf
Tubeless
und eine 300Feder in den Vivid (ich wiege im Adamskleid 93Kg mit Helm, Schuhen, Knieschonern und Kleidung dann wohl so 4 Kg mehr...
Dadurch komme ich auf ein Gewicht von 16,8 Kg ist jetzt nicht gerade überragend aber ganz ordentlich dafür das die Felgen doch recht schwer sind... 
Ich war mit dem Bock danach auffem Hometrail und muss sagen, Genial! Bis jetzt mein bestes DH Rad! 300 Feder passt bis jetzt ganz gut. Muss mal gucken wie es am Sonntag in Winterberg läuft 
Was mich erstaunt hat war der Antritt, gefühlt besser als bei meinem Sunday und Pivot Pheonix trotz DW Link


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kith (24. August 2015)

Lore schrieb:


> ich hab jetzt beide Drehpunkte mit Verbindung zum Rahmen gesäubert, gefettet und bei der kleinen Testfahrt zum hiesigen Bikeshop keine Knarksen mehr vernommen. Ich hoffe es bleibt so.



War bei mir auch so. Ich hab einfach Fett unter die Schrauben vom Hauptlager geschmiert.
Die Schrauben wandern ein bisschen, wenn das Rad flext, davon kommt das Geräusch.


----------



## roQer (25. August 2015)

Nach paar Ausflügen in den BP ist nun an meinem Tues das augetreten. Schwer zu sagen, ob es nur Lack ist oder der Riss durch den Rahmen durchgeht. Was meint ihr - bei YT reklamieren oder weiterfahren und evtl. im Winter Rahmen einschicken?


----------



## Thiel (25. August 2015)

Du nimmst eine Pfeile oder Sandpapier in die Hand und gehst der Sache auf den Grund. Du packst das!


----------



## mirekmilto (26. August 2015)

jaaa... und dann Garantieverlust riskieren? Also selbst würde ich an dem teuren Rahmen erstmal nichts machen. Lieber nach dem nächsten Bikepark-Besuch nochmals genau hinschauen und dann entscheiden.


----------



## Thiel (26. August 2015)

YT macht vermutlich das selbe, weil es günstiger wie ein Röntgengerät ist  Gut, man kann ja nachfragen, ob man es selber machen darf.
Aber jetzt die Version die jeder gerne hören möchte, der Besitzer vom Bike ist:

Es ist total unbedenklich damit noch zu fahren, denn der Riss ist an keiner hochbelasteten Stelle. Wenn es plötzlich kommplett bricht, macht das nichts, denn das kann ja höchstens auf einem Radweg passieren. Schon gar nicht bei 45 km/h kurz vor einem Roadgap, wo dann das Hinterrad blockiert oder das Bike völlig aus der Spur gerät.
YT liest auch garantiert nicht hier im Forum mit und findet es auch nicht schlimm, wenn man wissentlich mit einem möglichen Riss noch weiterfährt.
Auf veröffentlichung solcher Bilder sind übrigens alle Hersteller total scharf und bearbeiten deinen Fall dann möglichst schnell.


----------



## diggi* (26. August 2015)

Plastik halt , einfach weiterfahren bis es komplett zerbröselt und dann ab in die gelbe Tonne 

Im Ernst , ich würde das Bild YT schicken und schauen was sie dazu sagen.


----------



## mirekmilto (26. August 2015)

Ich denke YT wird sofort raten das Fahrrad/den Rahmen einzuschicken. Nichts zerstört einen Ruf mehr als kaputte Rahmen in Verbindung mit Personenschäden. Und jede Marke die etwas auf sich hält macht das auch anstandslos. Du musst dann nur damit leben vorerst nicht fahren zu können, roQer.


----------



## Freerider1504 (27. August 2015)

YT anrufen, Schadensformular einsenden und Rad einschicken. Im Vorfeld schon per Mail das Bild schicken.
Keiner kann dir sagen ob es im Lack oder im Carbon ist, aber ich wäre sehr vorsichtig und würde wohl nicht mehr so fahren.


----------



## gernotkrinner (27. August 2015)

Ist dieser Teil überhaupt aus carbon?


----------



## roQer (27. August 2015)

gernotkrinner schrieb:


> Ist dieser Teil überhaupt aus carbon?


Das Teil scheint aus Carbon zu sein. Aus Alu sind die untere Kettenstrebe und die Wippe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hypocrisy76 (28. August 2015)

Werden bei euren Tues auch die Leitungen im Bereich der Wippe von der Strebe ans Unterrohr gequetscht, wohlgemerkt im ungefederten Zustand.
Ist mir beim Verlegen neuer Bremsleitungen aufgefallen!
Finde ich nicht gerade durchdacht, wenn die Strebe wenigstens in diesem Bereich abgeflacht wäre, oder vielleicht ist es nur bei mir der Fall, denn an der Wippe hatten auch die Lager keinen festen Sitz und musste mit Loctite wieder fixiert werden.


----------



## dek (29. August 2015)

Thiel schrieb:


> YT macht vermutlich das selbe, weil es günstiger wie ein Röntgengerät ist  Gut, man kann ja nachfragen, ob man es selber machen darf.
> Aber jetzt die Version die jeder gerne hören möchte, der Besitzer vom Bike ist:
> 
> Es ist total unbedenklich damit noch zu fahren, denn der Riss ist an keiner hochbelasteten Stelle. Wenn es plötzlich kommplett bricht, macht das nichts, denn das kann ja höchstens auf einem Radweg passieren. Schon gar nicht bei 45 km/h kurz vor einem Roadgap, wo dann das Hinterrad blockiert oder das Bike völlig aus der Spur gerät.
> ...




Also lieber alles tot schweigen und unter der Hand klären, damit blos niemand etwas mitbekommt...unfassbar.


----------



## goetseb (31. August 2015)

hypocrisy76 schrieb:


> Werden bei euren Tues auch die Leitungen im Bereich der Wippe von der Strebe ans Unterrohr gequetscht, wohlgemerkt im ungefederten Zustand.
> Ist mir beim Verlegen neuer Bremsleitungen aufgefallen!
> Finde ich nicht gerade durchdacht, wenn die Strebe wenigstens in diesem Bereich abgeflacht wäre, oder vielleicht ist es nur bei mir der Fall, denn an der Wippe hatten auch die Lager keinen festen Sitz und musste mit Loctite wieder fixiert werden.



Hi,
ja ist so. Hatte YT angefragt, die meinten, deswegen sei die Wippe da auch abgeklebt. Finde ich auch nicht gut so, daß es gequetscht wird. Hat aber keine merkliche Auswirkung auf die Funktion. Hätte man besser machen können. Vielleicht dann beim TUES 3.1 ...

Seb


----------



## hypocrisy76 (31. August 2015)

Meiner Meinung werden die schon erheblich gequetscht und ich möchte nicht alle paar Wochen oder Monate meine Leitungen tauschen.
Und eine Bremsleitung ständig an der gleichen Stelle quetschen stellt meines Erachtens ein Sicherheitsrisiko dar!
Und die Meldung das dieser Bereich abgeklebt ist verbessert keineswegs das Problem!
Meine Leitungen laufen jetzt seitlich innerhalb der Wippe vorbei, hier ist mehr Platz, hätte aber ohne Probleme seitens YT im Vorfeld verhindert werden können!!


----------



## Brausa (4. September 2015)

Brausa schrieb:


> Wer sofort ein TuEs CF Pro in L sucht, oder etwas günstiger als bei YT und mit Tuning kaufen will, im Bikemarkt ist meines. Der Dämpfer ist schon mit dem neuen O-Ring upgedated worden. Das Bike ist praktisch neu


Da es noch nicht verkauft ist hab ich den Preis gesenkt und biete es auch ohne Bremse an (oder mit Saint je nach Wahl). Mittlerweile ein Top Angebot für so ein High End Bike


----------



## spielkindnaiv (7. September 2015)

hi Leute.
Ich habe mir gestern auch ein Tues CF Comp bestellt und habe schon öfter etwas über den schlechten, oft locker werdenden Steuersatz gehört.
Ist da was dran? habt ihr die Probleme auch? Wenn ja was macht ihr dagegen?

Als zweites noch die Frage nach einem Grundsetup für Gabel und Dämpfer. Gibt es von YT etwas in der Richtung?

Vielen Dank


----------



## roQer (7. September 2015)

An meinem Tues Pro lockert sich der Steuersatz andauernd. Habe ihn schon mehrfach nachgezogen (war übrigens schon lose im fabrikneuen Zustand), doch nach paar Betriebsstunden ist er wieder locker. Beim Festziehen lockere ich die Schrauben am Vorbau und an der Gabelbrücke. Die Ahead-Kappe ziehe ich dann mit ca. 3 Nm fest. Danach für paar Stunden alles gut und das Spiel geht von Neuem los. Mache ich da irgendwas falsch? Mehr Drehmoment, was man ja eigentlich nicht machen sollte? Loctite auf die Schraube der Kappe? Andere, stabilere Ahead-Kappe? Andere Spacer? Wer weiß da einen guten Rat?


----------



## Mausss (8. September 2015)

@roQer: hast du schon mal nachgesehen wie viel Abstand du zwischen Oberkante Gabelschaft und Aheadkappe hast?? Entweder versuchen noch einen dünnen Spacer drunter zu legen oder den Gabelschaft ein paar Millimeter kürzen. Das sollte dem Ganzen Abhilfe verschaffen!


----------



## Tribal84 (8. September 2015)

Hi, ich hätte nen ccdb in 267 von diesem Jahr, war gerade bei suspensionworx auf'm crankworx im Service..dazu noch ne passende 400er titanfeder...

Evt hat ja jemand Interesse an einem Tausch gegen nen Void  mit Zuzahlung meinerseits 

Gruß Sven


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Joey12345 (8. September 2015)

hypocrisy76 schrieb:


> Meiner Meinung werden die schon erheblich gequetscht und ich möchte nicht alle paar Wochen oder Monate meine Leitungen tauschen.
> Und eine Bremsleitung ständig an der gleichen Stelle quetschen stellt meines Erachtens ein Sicherheitsrisiko dar!
> Und die Meldung das dieser Bereich abgeklebt ist verbessert keineswegs das Problem!
> Meine Leitungen laufen jetzt seitlich innerhalb der Wippe vorbei, hier ist mehr Platz, hätte aber ohne Probleme seitens YT im Vorfeld verhindert werden können!!



Hey hypocrisy76, 
Könntest du vielleicht mal ein Foto reinstellen wie du das jetzt gelöst hast? 
Bei mir steht ein Bremsenwechsel an und dann würde ich das vielleicht auch gleich anders verlegen. 

Danke Grüße


----------



## hypocrisy76 (9. September 2015)

Ist nichts aufregendes was ich gemacht habe, siehe Foto!
Angeblich gibt es das Platzproblem nur bei Größe L.


----------



## goetseb (10. September 2015)

Rahmen ist gut abgeklebt!


----------



## hypocrisy76 (10. September 2015)

goetseb schrieb:


> Rahmen ist gut abgeklebt!


Danke 
Hab gleich zu Beginn das komplette Bike zerlegt, sämtliche Lager geöffnet und geschmiert und eigentlich das komplette Bike foliert um Gebrauchsspuren zu vermeiden, bin da recht pingelig was Gebrauchsspuren betrifft


----------



## goetseb (10. September 2015)

Leider kaum zu vermeiden


----------



## spielkindnaiv (11. September 2015)

Sehr Kratzanfällig das gute Stück? Meins befindet sich noch auf dem weg zu mir und ich hatte überlegt noch eine Folie zu bestellen.´
Welche nutzt ihr?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mirekmilto (11. September 2015)

Wo bestellt ihr denn diese Folien, die auch zu dem Rad passen? Meins ist laut lieferplan nächste woche da und dann würde ich das zeitnah abkleben wollen.


----------



## frank70 (11. September 2015)

bei yt, siehe unter stuff


----------



## hypocrisy76 (11. September 2015)

mirekmilto schrieb:


> Wo bestellt ihr denn diese Folien, die auch zu dem Rad passen? Meins ist laut lieferplan nächste woche da und dann würde ich das zeitnah abkleben wollen.



Hab mir 3M Folie bestellt und zwar PU8591 (dicke Folie 0,36mm) und die 7510 von3M (0,21mm), bestellt bei foliencenter.


----------



## mirekmilto (11. September 2015)

Worin unterscheidet sich die 3M Folie? Ist die robuster? Ich nehme an die schneidest du dir dann selbst zu..


----------



## hypocrisy76 (11. September 2015)

Ist zum Zuschneiden, aber lässt sich gut verarbeiten!


----------



## mirekmilto (11. September 2015)

Auch wenn es hier schon fast nicht mehr hin passt: wie umfangreich klebst du damit das Rad ab? Fast komplett, oder doch nur die Stellen wie es das Kit von YT vorsieht? Denn dort zahle ich einen 10er. Welche Fläche kaufst du denn da von der 3M Folie?


----------



## hypocrisy76 (11. September 2015)

Habs eigentlich fast komplett abgeklebt, da brauchst schon ein schönes Stück. Schätze mal 0,5 qm.


----------



## spielkindnaiv (19. September 2015)

Mein TuesCF ist soeben angekommen und ich stehe vor dem ersten Problem.
Das Schaltwerk lässt sich nicht arretieren. Wenn ich es "auseinander" ziehe, kann ich den Cage-Lock nicht betätigen. Der Knopf lässt sich nicht betätigen und somit kann ich das Schaltwerk nicht am Rahmen anschrauben.
Hat jemand eine Lösung für mich parat?


EDIT: Erledigt. Musste nur mit etwas mehr Kraft arbeiten da sich das Schaltwerk laut eines anderen Forumeintrags beim Transport setzt.


----------



## GravityFan (21. September 2015)

@roQer

was war denn jetzt eigentlich mit dem Riss an der Sitzstrebe? War das nur ein Lackriss, oder war die Strebe angerissen?


----------



## fatisyourchance (21. September 2015)

Tja, interessante Frage, auf die roQer auch mich aufmerksam gemacht hat. Werde das Rad wohl mal einschicken müssen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sasse82 (21. September 2015)

Schon das Zweite?
Haltet uns bitte auf dem Laufenden!
Bei mir ist zum Glück noch nichts, allerdings bin ich bisher auch nur ca. 7 Tage lang gefahren und muss nun verletzungsbedingt pausieren.


----------



## roQer (21. September 2015)

Der Riss ist bei mir nicht weiter gegangen. Wenn es so bleibt, werde ich in ca. 3 Wo. YT kontaktieren und ggf. das Bike einschicken. Ein bisschen mulmiges Gefühl habe ich beim Fahren schon. Seitdem ich den Riss bemerkt habe, hat das Bike aber einiges mitgemacht, so dass ich jetzt nicht von einem plötzlichen Bruch ausgehe. Auf Dauer ist mir das Risiko aber zu hoch.
Ich liebe dieses Bike, aber der Riss und der sich (noch) andauernd lockernde Steuersatz trüben die Freude.


----------



## JaSon78 (29. September 2015)

Joey12345 schrieb:


> Also auch von mir mal die ersten Eindrücke:
> 
> *Negative Punkte bzw Fragen:*
> - Im Schnitt reißt bei mir alle 2 Bikeparktage der Schaltzug am Schaltwerk. Habt ihr dieses Problem mit dem Sram X9 auch?


Gab es mehrfach Diskussionen im Forum zu bzgl. Grat am X9 Schaltwerk. Steck einen Schrumpfschlauch oder Jagwire PTFE Liner drüber und der Schaltzug ist geschützt...


----------



## roQer (7. Oktober 2015)

Habe jetzt einen zusätzlichen 2,5 mm Spacer unter dem Vorbau eingebaut. Seit 3 BP-Tagen ist der Steuersatz fest. Hurra!


----------



## snbd84 (8. Oktober 2015)

Hallo zusammen, 
Ich spiele mit dem gedanken mir ein Tues CF Comp zu bestellen und vielleicht kann mir ja einer von Euch helfen. Habt ihr erfahrungen, wie man dass Bike mit einem Fahrradträger am PKW transportieren kann? Ich hab einen Dachgepäckträger mit dem Fahrradträger Thule ProRide 591 (http://www.thule.com/de-de/de/produ...unted-bike-carriers/thule-proride591-_-591018) und soweit ich weiß darf man ein Carbon Rahmen ja nicht klemmen.Würde der Träger mit der Klemme überhaupt beim Tues mit dem Dämpfer passen? Wie transportiert ihr eure CF Bikes?

Vielen Dank


----------



## ale2812 (8. Oktober 2015)

snbd84 schrieb:


> Wie transportiert ihr eure CF Bikes?
> 
> Vielen Dank


mit dem anderen thule proride (561 ?) mit der gabelklemmung. ist einfach perfekt damit. kann man auch in kurven ohne rücksicht auf das fahrrad sportlich unterwegs sein. nachteil: natürlich muss man da VR im auto transportieren


----------



## fatisyourchance (8. Oktober 2015)

Ich transportiere das Tues CF so wie immer auf dem Heckträger.


----------



## gernotkrinner (8. Oktober 2015)

fatisyourchance schrieb:


> Ich transportiere das Tues CF so wie immer auf dem Heckträger.


Ich auch


----------



## snbd84 (8. Oktober 2015)

Danke schon mal für eure Infos! Dass mit dem Thule OutRide würde dann ja klappen. Ich hab leider keine Anhängerkupplung. Welche Erfahrungen habt ihr denn mit dem Tues CF Comp gemacht? Ist das Bike empfehlenswert?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sasse82 (8. Oktober 2015)

Dito, klemme das Bike dabei an der Sitzstrebe und achte darauf dass ich die Klammer nicht unnötig fest schraube.
Zur Sicherung könnte man dann noch ein Seil oder Gurt oder Fahrradschloss um Rahmen und Träger wickeln, für den Fall, dass die Klemmung mal wirklich nicht halten sollte.


----------



## Joey12345 (9. Oktober 2015)

Hat zufällig gerade jemand die dämpfer Einbaumaße im Kopf ? 
Breite x 8mm?!
Bin am überlegen mal nen Cane creek auszuprobieren


----------



## Sasse82 (9. Oktober 2015)

Hab seit kurzem n CCDB drin, Maße kann ich dir heute Abend geben.


----------



## gernotkrinner (9. Oktober 2015)

Joey12345 schrieb:


> Hat zufällig gerade jemand die dämpfer Einbaumaße im Kopf ?
> Breite x 8mm?!
> Bin am überlegen mal nen Cane creek auszuprobieren


16x8
Oben und unten gleich!

Vg
Gk


----------



## Joey12345 (11. Oktober 2015)

gernotkrinner schrieb:


> 16x8
> Oben und unten gleich!
> 
> Vg
> Gk




Vielen Dank !


----------



## Joey12345 (11. Oktober 2015)

Sasse82 schrieb:


> Hab seit kurzem n CCDB drin, Maße kann ich dir heute Abend geben.



Konntest den auch schon  fahren ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sasse82 (11. Oktober 2015)

Leider nein, hab wegen meiner Schulter Verletzung noch Downhill Verbot, fange erst jetzt wieder langsam mit normalen Touren an.


----------



## fatisyourchance (11. Oktober 2015)

http://www.pinkbike.com/news/yt-tues-cf-comp-review-2015.html


----------



## roQer (15. Oktober 2015)

DEN TUES GIBT'S JETZT 600 EUR BILLIGER!!!! ALLE MODELLE!!!!!


----------



## snbd84 (18. Oktober 2015)

Das habe ich auch heute morgen gesehen. Was für mich aber sehr bitter ist, da ich mir dass Tues CF Comp noch für 3299€ bestellt habe.  Werde morgen mal da anrufen, vielleicht bekomme ich dafür ja etwas Stuff von denen. Die werden mir bestimmt keine §00€ wieder zurück überweisen.


----------



## fl1p (24. Oktober 2015)

Nein, die sind da leider sehr hart und kommen ihren Kunden nicht ansatzweise entgegen. Ich habe auch angefragt.
Sehr bitter wenn man das Rad gerade mal einen Monat hat, und nur ein mal damit gefahren ist.
Mich werden sie so nicht als Kunden halten...


----------



## Sasse82 (24. Oktober 2015)

Naja, aber mal ehrlich, welche Firma gewährt denn bitte schon aus Kulanz einen Rabatt außerhalb des Zeitraums der Rabatt Aktion?
Ich kenne keine.


----------



## fl1p (24. Oktober 2015)

Also ich habe es schon öfter bei Onlinehändlern mitbekommen dass Kunden so zufrieden gestellt wurden.
Zudem mir am Telefon noch gesagt wurde, die Marge sei ja so gering bei YT. Das erklärt aber nicht 300€ zusätzlichen Rabatt!?
Egal, wie gesagt, habe ich halt Pech gehabt.


----------



## ale2812 (25. Oktober 2015)

warum sollten sie auch? das wäre verschenktes geld! wer nach der saison noch zum vollen kaufpreis kauft, hat doch nun wirklich keine erstattung von natürlich folgenden rabatten verdient! 

oder will mir einer erzählen, dass er nicht wusste, dass restbestände zum saison/ Jahresende vergünstigt verkauft werden? das ist das risiko, das jeder konsument selber trägt. ist ja in anderen bereichen nicht anders.


----------



## fl1p (25. Oktober 2015)

ale2812 schrieb:


> wer nach der saison noch zum vollen kaufpreis kauft, hat doch nun wirklich keine erstattung von natürlich folgenden rabatten verdient!.


Gut dass du die moralische Instanz bist die entscheidet wer etwas verdient hat, und wer nicht. Vielen Dank, ich bin raus hier.


----------



## ale2812 (25. Oktober 2015)

fl1p schrieb:


> Gut dass du die moralische Instanz bist die entscheidet wer etwas verdient hat, und wer nicht. Vielen Dank, ich bin raus hier.


was hat kapitalismus mit moral zu tun?
zum zeitpunkt der willenerklärung zum kauf warst du bereit den betrag x zu zahlen, weshalb sollte man dir nun wochen später geld erstatten, nur weil zur lagerräumung rabatte gewährt werden? das kannst du auch runterbrechen auf jeden tankstellen besuch, da ändern sich die preise ständig und niemand kommt auf die idee spätere, günstigere preise nachträglich für sich geltend machen zu wollen.
das sind fundamentale marktmechanismen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sasse82 (26. Oktober 2015)

Guten Morgen zusammen,

gestern hatte ich nun endlich mal die Gelegenheit den Double Barrel im Tues CF zu testen.
Grundsätzlich finde ich ihn jetzt schon besser, aber trotzdem habe ich so meine Probleme ihn richtig an den Hinterbau anzupassen. Es sind dabei aber die gleichen Probleme und Beobachtungen, die ich auch schon beim RS Vivid hatte.

Zuerst der SAG.
Ich fahre mit dem Dämpfer jetzt eine 275er Feder, was mir für knapp 90 kg fahrfertig auch von YT empfohlen wurde. Die Messung ergab dann einen SAG von knapp unter 30%, I.O. keinesfalls zu weich für DH.

Auf dem Trail bin ich dann trotzdem, ohne große Sprünge und harte Landungen, bis ans Ende des Federwegs gekommen. Das meiste sind Senken und Bodenwellen, in denen man natürlich auch den Hinterbau gut komprimiert.
Also gut, dann habe ich damit angefangen die HSC schrittweise zu erhöhen. Am Ende bin ich dann bei 3,5 von 4 Umdrehungen heraus gekommen, und trotzdem komme ich noch problemlos bis zum Ende des Federwegs. Weiter zu drehen wollte ich dann nicht mehr.
Das Ende vom Federweg macht sich dabei glücklicherweise nicht als harter Schlag bemerkbar. Ehrlich gesagt merkt man es kaum während der Fahrt, erst wenn man unten auf den Schaumstoff Ring schaut.

Das gleiche Spiel mit dem HSR. Ich habe ihn bis auf eine halbe Umdrehung auf gemacht, erst dann wurde der Hinterbau dann langsam mal etwas unruhig, und ich musste wieder etwas zu machen.

Das Setup fühlt sich so nicht wirklich schlecht an, aber auch nicht wirklich "richtig". Noch bin ich auch keine größeren Sprünge und Drops gefahren, wo das mit dem Federweg Ende auch nochmal eine größere Rolle spielen wird.
Auffällig ist nur, dass ich auch das eine oder andere Mal in schnellen Passagen an einem Stein einen Durchschlag am Reifen provoziert habe, was mir zeigt dass der Hinterbau eigentlich doch zu langsam reagiert (zu viel HSC?)

Was sind eure Erfahrungen? Geht es euch auch so?
Ist der Hinterbau vom Tues einfach weicher und es ist normal, dass man den Federweg regelmäßig voll ausnutzt?
Oder kann man beim Tues einfach nicht nach den üblichen SAG Richtwerten gehen und ich brauche eine härtere Feder?


----------



## doled (26. Oktober 2015)

hi,

ich fahr zwar das AL COMP, ich hab mittlerweile die feder auf eine 300er gewechselt, wobei ich fahrfertig ca. knapp über 70kg hab. und ich werd für nächstes jahr auf eine 325er wechseln. ich weiß dass die meisten weicherer federn fahrn, aber ich komm halt bei sprüngen bei denen ich zu kurz bin ans ende vom federweg. ich versuch immer größere sprünge u drops zu nehmen. und immer klappts halt nicht. vorne hab ich auf hart (blau) gewechselt, da nütz ich auch den gesamten federweg vor allem bei dh strecken bzw. rockgardens.


----------



## hoschik (26. Oktober 2015)

Sasse82 schrieb:


> Guten Morgen zusammen,
> 
> Zuerst der SAG.
> Ich fahre mit dem Dämpfer jetzt eine 275er Feder, was mir für knapp 90 kg fahrfertig auch von YT empfohlen wurde. Die Messung ergab dann einen SAG von knapp unter 30%, I.O. keinesfalls zu weich für DH.
> ...



Hast du die LSC zu weit offen ? Durchschläge bei Senken oder auch Drops haben zu 90% mit der LSC zu tun. Würde mal weniger HSC und mehr LSC probieren. 275er Feder ist schon recht weich im Double Barrel,würde dir da mind. eine 300er empfehlen. Ich fahr mit 10KG mehr eine 300er in einem von MST getunten RC4, mit dem Air Spring effekt vom RC4 braucht man aber eine um ca. 50lbs weichere Feder im Vergleich zu anderen Dämpfern.
Beim Bos Stoy bin ich eine 350er gefahren, Vivid hab ich auch mal probiert,aber der war nix,frage mich warum der hier im Forum so oft empfohlen wird... . Der Double Barrel ist halt schon arg linear, mir persönlich hat er zu wenig Endprogression,bzw gar keine,mit einem Hyfraulischen Bottom Out wäre der aber perfekt.


----------



## Sasse82 (26. Oktober 2015)

hoschik schrieb:


> Hast du die LSC zu weit offen ? Durchschläge bei Senken oder auch Drops haben zu 90% mit der LSC zu tun. Würde mal weniger HSC und mehr LSC probieren. 275er Feder ist schon recht weich im Double Barrel,würde dir da mind. eine 300er empfehlen. Ich fahr mit 10KG mehr eine 300er in einem von MST getunten RC4, mit dem Air Spring effekt vom RC4 braucht man aber eine um ca. 50lbs weichere Feder im Vergleich zu anderen Dämpfern.
> Beim Bos Stoy bin ich eine 350er gefahren, Vivid hab ich auch mal probiert,aber der war nix,frage mich warum der hier im Forum so oft empfohlen wird... . Der Double Barrel ist halt schon arg linear, mir persönlich hat er zu wenig Endprogression,bzw gar keine,mit einem Hyfraulischen Bottom Out wäre der aber perfekt.



Ich konnte gestern leider nicht mehr so viel experimentieren, da der Bikepark zu voll war. Die LSC Einstellung konnte ich leider nicht umfangreich verändern.
Aber die Information bzgl. Linearität ist interessant, gibt es dazu im Internet irgendwo Feder-Kennlinien der Dämpfer im Vergleich? Ich habe keine gefunden.
Laut Cane Creek Spring Calculator wird mir aber komischerweise eine 275er Feder für 33% SAG empfohlen.
Passt diese Angabe also für den TUES Hinterbau nicht? Muss ich im Tues entweder einen progressiveren Dämpfer fahren, oder eine härtere Feder, was zwangsläufig damit einhergeht, mich vom SAG-Richtwert 30% "deutlich" zu entfernen?


----------



## hoschik (26. Oktober 2015)

Sasse82 schrieb:


> Ich konnte gestern leider nicht mehr so viel experimentieren, da der Bikepark zu voll war. Die LSC Einstellung konnte ich leider nicht umfangreich verändern.
> Aber die Information bzgl. Linearität ist interessant, gibt es dazu im Internet irgendwo Feder-Kennlinien der Dämpfer im Vergleich? Ich habe keine gefunden.
> Laut Cane Creek Spring Calculator wird mir aber komischerweise eine 275er Feder für 33% SAG empfohlen.
> Passt diese Angabe also für den TUES Hinterbau nicht? Muss ich im Tues entweder einen progressiveren Dämpfer fahren, oder eine härtere Feder, was zwangsläufig damit einhergeht, mich vom SAG-Richtwert 30% "deutlich" zu entfernen?



Wie ist denn im Mooment deine LSC Einstellung ?
ich würde erstmal die LSC erhöhen gegen das wegsacken bei Senken und Landungen, HSC hat da keinen Einfluss darauf, die LSC vom DB hat einen riesigen Einstellbereich von quasi ungedämpft bis mehr als genug LSC. HSC kannst du ja auch etwas öffnen,wirkt so als wäre sie bei dir zu straff eingestellt. Federhärte ist immer so ne Sache ,jeder steht anders auf dem Bike,fährt unterschiedliche Strecken bei anderem Speed... .
Würde es erstmal bei der verbauten Feder belassen und erst wenn du mit den Einstellern an deine Grenzen kommst,oder bei richtiger Einstellung ständig Durchschläge hast auf eine härtere Feder wechseln. Ich hab hier noch eine 300x3.5 Cane Creek feder rumliegen, wenn du die günstig haben möchtest sag einfach Bescheid.

Der Double Barrel funktioniert aber sehr gut im progressiven Tues Hinterbau, zumindest wenn er richtig eingestellt ist,außer man will ein stark  progressives Heck mit ab der Mitte einsetzenden starken Progression.

Progression bei Stahlfeder Dämpfern aufsteigend:

Double Barrel ,Fox DHX X2
Vivid
Bos Stoy
Manitou ISX 6 ,Revox, Fox RC4 ab 2014
Fox RC4 bis 2014, (ungetunt nicht empfehlenswert fürs Tues)

Edit sagt: der Cane Creek Spring calculator spuckt für dein Gewicht und 30% Sag eine 300er Feder mit 3 Umdrehungen Vorspannung raus. Da das Tues am Anfang recht hoch übersetzt ist bleibt das Ansprechverhalten trotzdem gut. Würde ich einfach mal probieren, da der Cane Creek keine Progressionsanpassung hat ist die richtige Feder da sehr wichtig.
Schau dir auch mal hierdas Forces Diagramm an,
http://linkagedesign.blogspot.de/2015/03/young-talent-tues-cf-2015.html

da sieht man dass das Tues in der Mitte relativ linear ist, sieht man vor allem am Graph vom Gradient.


----------



## Sasse82 (26. Oktober 2015)

hoschik schrieb:


> Wie ist denn im Mooment deine LSC Einstellung ?



Das habe ich gerade nochmal nachgeschaut.
Mein Startpunkt war:
LSC: 7 von 25
LSR: 12 von 25

Ich denke ich sollte bei der nächsten Testfahrt auf jeden Fall "isolierter" testen, also Federwegnutzung zwischen Senken und Landungen ins Flat separat bewerten. Macht halt wenig Sinn immer die ganze Strecke zu fahren, solange man, wie beim Tues CF, eben keinen harten Anschlag spürt.

Ich werde es auf jeden Fall auch mal mit wenig HSC und mehr LSC versuchen.



hoschik schrieb:


> Edit sagt: der Cane Creek Spring calculator spuckt für dein Gewicht und 30% Sag eine 300er Feder mit 3 Umdrehungen Vorspannung raus. Da das Tues am Anfang recht hoch übersetzt ist bleibt das Ansprechverhalten trotzdem gut. Würde ich einfach mal probieren, da der Cane Creek keine Progressionsanpassung hat ist die richtige Feder da sehr wichtig.
> Schau dir auch mal hierdas Forces Diagramm an,
> http://linkagedesign.blogspot.de/2015/03/young-talent-tues-cf-2015.html
> 
> da sieht man dass das Tues in der Mitte relativ linear ist, sieht man vor allem am Graph vom Gradient.



Weshalb hast du die "Freeride" Einstellung (30%) im Spring Calculator verwendet und nicht "Downhill" (33%)?
Mit 33% sind es dann nämlich die bereits erwähnten 275 lbs.
Andererseits... die Berechnung kann ja nur von einem linearen/gemittelten Übersetzungsverhältnis vom Hinterbau ausgehen, entspricht aber nicht der Realität. Wenn ich mal das mittlere Übersetzungsverhältnis der ersten 30% des Federwegs verwende (ca. 2,8), bräuchte ich für 33% SAG schon eine 325er Feder. Wahrscheinlich passt eine 300er Feder tatsächlich besser für mein Gewicht.

Ich frage mich nur noch eins:
Durch das stark abfallende Übersetzungsverhältnis ist der Hinterbau an sich ja schon sehr progressiv, das wird ja auch in deinem verlinkten Artikel erwähnt. Aber gerade dann müssten doch "schwächere" Federn noch recht gut mit dem Ende des Federwegs klar kommen, denn von Seiten des Rads muss überproportional viel Kraft kommen und den letzten Rest des Federwegs auszunutzen. Oder ist vielleicht auch genau das der Grund, weshalb ich keine "harten" Durchschläge spüre?


----------



## ale2812 (26. Oktober 2015)

Auch dran denken, dass zu viel lsr dem Dämpfer nicht erlaubt schnell wieder federweg freizugeben. LSC hast du ja noch massig spielraum...


----------



## hoschik (26. Oktober 2015)

Sasse82 schrieb:


> Das habe ich gerade nochmal nachgeschaut.
> Mein Startpunkt war:
> LSC: 7 von 25
> LSR: 12 von 25
> ...



ja probier auf jeden Fall mal mehr LSC , laut Cane Creek ist das Base setup ja auch nur geschätzt, das Tues ist im mittleren Teil schon recht linear, würde mal die LSC 14-17Klicks probieren bei mittlerer HSC Einstellung. Generell verträgt das Tues recht viel LSC, auch den Bos, genauso wie der RC4 haben recht viel LSC gebraucht.


Die spät stark einsetzende Progression beim Tues ist super, hatte da mit keinem Dämpfer harte Durchschläge, außer in Außnahmesituationen ala Double viel zu kurz und HR gegen die Holzkante, mit der relativ linearen Mitte nimmt er Schläge aber super auf. 

Die Force Graphen vor allem im mittleren Bereich mit den anderen Rahmen vergleichen , da ist das Tues wesentlich linearer in der Mitte, die Endprogression setzt ja im letzten 1/3 ein. Der Graph der Leverage Ratio sagt über das Fahrverhalten weniger aus als das Force Diagramm, so zumindest meine Erfahrung, auch wenn die Sachen teilweise voneinander abhängig sind. Auch der Graph zur Hinterbaucharakteristik auf der YT Page macht das  recht deutlich, der ist schon sehr nah an dem Force Graph auf LinkageDesign.

Ich muss aber auch sagen die einstellbare Endprogression vom RC4 will ich nicht mehr missen, ohne diese anzupassen läuft der Dämpfer zwar auch auf allen Strecken richtig gut, aber die letzten 5-10% an Performance auf bestimmten Strecken bekommt man mit dem auch noch raus, einfach um ihn an gewisse Situationen anzpassen ohne die Dämpfung zu verändern und damit Kompromisse in anderen Streckenabschnitten in Kauf zu nehmen.


----------



## Sasse82 (31. Oktober 2015)

So, heute hatte ich dann noch mal die Gelegenheit deine Tipps auszuprobieren. Und ich muss sagen, Bombe! Genau der richtige Tipp.
Ich habe direkt bei der ersten Abfahrt ca 15 Clicks LSC und 1 Umdrehung weniger HSC ausprobiert und es war direkt ein ganz anderes Fahrgefühl.
Über den Tag hinweg habe ich dann noch ein wenig Feintuning gemacht aber die grobe Richtung ist die gleiche geblieben.

Ich werde aber trotzdem irgendwann auf die 300er Feder wechseln da ich den Federweg immer noch gut ausnutze, dennoch mit dem neuen Setup "hänge" ich nicht mehr so tief drin.

Endlich bin ich mit dem Bike und dem Hinterbau vollauf zufrieden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Greenhornet (3. November 2015)

Heute zum schnäpchenpreis ein tues comp gesichert mein erstes dh bike bin gespannt wie gross der unterschied zum enduro ist abwarten und gespannt sein)


----------



## Gogs (4. November 2015)

snbd84 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> Ich spiele mit dem gedanken mir ein Tues CF Comp zu bestellen und vielleicht kann mir ja einer von Euch helfen. Habt ihr erfahrungen, wie man dass Bike mit einem Fahrradträger am PKW transportieren kann? Ich hab einen Dachgepäckträger mit dem Fahrradträger Thule ProRide 591 (http://www.thule.com/de-de/de/produ...unted-bike-carriers/thule-proride591-_-591018) und soweit ich weiß darf man ein Carbon Rahmen ja nicht klemmen.Würde der Träger mit der Klemme überhaupt beim Tues mit dem Dämpfer passen? Wie transportiert ihr eure CF Bikes?
> 
> Vielen Dank


----------



## Gogs (4. November 2015)

Hallo,
Habe seid Samstag das CF pro.
Konnte es bisher nur auf dem neuen Stuttgarter Woodpecker DH testen.

Im direkten Vergleich zu meinem perfekt abgestimmten Stinky mit ner 888 rc2x und dhx 5 muss ich sagen dass dir Idylle ähnlich der Marzocchi arbeitet.
Das Heck hat ein etwas höheres losbrech Moment und nutzt bei harten unsanften Landungen fast den gesamten Federweg ohne am Ende spürbar zu verhärten.
An das optimale Setup werde ich mich am Freitag in Wildbad heran tasten.

Bis jetzt kann ich sagen dass das Tues deutlich schneller und sicherer zu fahren ist als mein Stinky.
Der Hinterbau schluckt einfach alles ohne beim treten großartig nach zu geben.
Macht aber auf nicht so harten Pisten weniger Spaß da es einfach alles weg bügelt und am Boden kleben bleibt.

Nachteile gibt's aber leider auch.
Das Stinky ist auf engen Kursen handlicher, setzt nicht so oft mit den Pedalen auf und die gute alte Gustav M ist immer noch mächtiger als die völlig ausreichende Guide!

Habe das Tues bei 172cm Körpergröße in S genommen.
Und darüber bin ich richtig froh.


----------



## roQer (9. November 2015)

Gogs schrieb:


> Hallo,
> An das optimale Setup werde ich mich am Freitag in Wildbad heran tasten.



war Bad Wildbad am Fr. auf? Ich dachte nur Sa./So.
Wie sieht es am nächsten We. aus? Machen die wieder auf?


----------



## Greenhornet (9. November 2015)

Kann mir jemand sagen welche feder am tues cf comp am vivid verbaut ist wen ich das auf den bildern richtig gesehn habe ist das eine 350 er oder?


----------



## Sasse82 (9. November 2015)

Nein, es kommt eine 250er mit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Greenhornet (9. November 2015)

Ah cool die passt ja super zu mir danke


----------



## snbd84 (9. November 2015)

Also ich habe in dem Vivid an meinem CF Comp in Rahmengröße M eine 225er Feder verbaut. Vielleicht wird bei Größe L eine 250er Feder verbaut.


----------



## ale2812 (9. November 2015)

federstärke variert bei yt auf jeden fall mit der rahmengröße


----------



## MukkiMan (10. November 2015)

Bei mir war eine 250er verbaut bei größe L. Ich fahre bei ca.90kg im Adamsköstum eine 300er


----------



## Greenhornet (10. November 2015)

Dan passts wie gesagt 1 a ich mag straffe fahrwerke was bei meinenen 66 kg adam und 90 kg system ganz gut hin kommen solte danke für die infos und sehnsüchtiges weiter warten


----------



## Abbuzze (12. November 2015)

roQer schrieb:


> Nach paar Ausflügen in den BP ist nun an meinem Tues das augetreten. Schwer zu sagen, ob es nur Lack ist oder der Riss durch den Rahmen durchgeht. Was meint ihr - bei YT reklamieren oder weiterfahren und evtl. im Winter Rahmen einschicken?
> Anhang anzeigen 415408





fatisyourchance schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 426269   Tja, interessante Frage, auf die roQer auch mich aufmerksam gemacht hat. Werde das Rad wohl mal einschicken müssen.



Gibt's irgendwas neues von euren "Rissen"? Stehe auch vor der Entscheidung, mir ein comp zu bestellen...

@fatisyourchance  hast du dein Rad eingeschickt oder mal ne Mail an yt geschrieben?


----------



## roQer (12. November 2015)

Mein "Riss" ändert sich nicht. Mittlerweile mache ich mir darum keine Gedanken mehr. Solange die Bikeparks noch laufen, würde ich das Bike eher nicht einschicken.


----------



## MikeGa (15. November 2015)

Servus,
Hab mir jetzt auch ein Tues CF gegönnt und ein Zee Schaltwerk verbaut.
Bekomme die Schaltung nicht eingestellt. Entweder hochschalten oder runterschalten klappt nicht...
Nein, es ist mich meine erste Schaltung ;-)
Die Schaltröllchen müssen recht weit weggestellt werden da es sonst an der Strebe kollidiert. 
Hat jemand ein Zee am Tues CF?
Gruß Mike


----------



## whurr (15. November 2015)

Ich glaube Du brauchst das Zee für 36er Ritzel, sonst klappt es nicht am Tues.


----------



## MikeGa (15. November 2015)

OK, Danke.
Was ist denn anders?
Dachte es wäre nur die Käfiglänge. Diese würde problemlos reichen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## san_andreas (16. November 2015)

Es gibt ein DH und ein FR Zee.


----------



## MikeGa (16. November 2015)

Hi,
Aber worin besteht der Unterschied abgesehen von der Käfiglänge?


----------



## whurr (16. November 2015)

Das Schaltwerk steht bei der FR Variante für 36er Ritzel weiter von Rahmen weg. Bei meinem 2013ner Tues läuft es bestens.


----------



## Freerider1504 (18. November 2015)

Ich fahre ein älteres Saint 9 fach mit kurzem Käfig am 2014 Tues und es klappt problemlos.


----------



## fatisyourchance (18. November 2015)

Abbuzze schrieb:


> @fatisyourchance hast du dein Rad eingeschickt oder mal ne Mail an yt geschrieben?



Der Riss ist nicht weitergegangen bisher. Im Winter allerdings mal zu YT retour schicken und beurteilen lassen steht nach wie vor auf dem Plan.


----------



## mingus (20. November 2015)

Also Fazit nach 1 Saison Tues CF Comp mit 18 Tagen in Parks (Lac Blanc, Todtnau, Crans, Whistler); für den Preis ist das Teil unschlagbar. Bin vorher 4 Jahre ein V10C gefahren, das Tues kann alles besser und ist auch deutlich schneller. Ok, das V10 mit 650b ist sicher ebenbürtig, aber der Preisunterschied ist nicht zu rechtfertigen.

Ich habe beim Tues die Bremsen gleich gegen Saint getauscht und das Kettenblatt gegen ein Narrow-Wide, nur mit Bash und ohne Führung. Kein einziges Mal die Kette verloren. Die Komponenten sind alle gut, Räder haben ein paar Dellen, Lager sind noch alle plus/minus ok. Einzig wurde hier bei Grösse L die Bremsleitung etwas vom Federteller des Dämpfers gequetscht.

Ich habe mich bei 178 Grösse für L entschieden da ich das Speci Enduro ebenfalls in L fahre und dort der Reach auch um 450 ist. Das Tues habe ich noch mit einem 30mm Vorbau von Azonic bestückt, der originale 50mm RF wäre so zu lang. Aber mit dem kurzen Vorbau und dem langen Reach ist es sehr stabil und trotzdem wendig.

Fazit: Nicht das leichteste, nicht das exklusivste, aber für eine sorglose und intensive Park-Saison einfach unschlagbar.


----------



## Enton99 (27. November 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

wie sieht das bei euch aus: Läuft die Kette auf dem kleinsten Ritzel auch so nahe / bzw. anliegend an der Sitzstrebe entlang?
Ist das normal? Schleift sich der Gummi nicht innerhalb kürzester Zeit durch?
Grüße
Edit: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/attachments/img_20151121_105807-jpg.438365/


----------



## mingus (28. November 2015)

Enton99 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> wie sieht das bei euch aus: Läuft die Kette auf dem kleinsten Ritzel auch so nahe / bzw. anliegend an der Sitzstrebe entlang?
> Ist das normal? Schleift sich der Gummi nicht innerhalb kürzester Zeit durch?
> ...



Jup, ist kein Problem. Hatte sogar das KB aussen statt innen an der Kurbel montiert und durch das war das Schleifen noch schlimmer. Ist aber nix passiert oder zu sehn.


----------



## eliminator100 (2. Dezember 2015)

Hallo an alle YT Tues CF Piloten,
Besitzte nun seit ein paar Tagen ein Tues CF Pro. 
Hab hier aufmerksam eure Beiträge durchgelesen und sehr interessant die unterschiedlichen Erfahrungen.
Ich hoffe das beschriebene Problem mit dem Riss an der Sitzstrebe ist kein größeres problem. War anfangs auch etwas skeptisch mir ein Carbon DH Rad zu kaufen, aber der Preis und die Optik haben mich dann doch umgestimmt. Alu ist halt vielleicht doch etwas robuster.
Funktioniert der Umbau auf tubeless bei den e13 Laufrädern? Bzw. hält die Luft dann auch? Bin eher etwas skeptisch das zu probieren, bin vorher das Tues 2.0 mit Mavic Deemax gefahren, und die waren tubeless , ohne extra umzubauen,auch nie nen Platten gefahren.
Ich denke auch der Transport des Bikes auf nem Heckträger oder Dachträger sollte doch kein Problem sein, solang man die Klemme nicht zudreht wie ein bekloppter?

Danke im Voraus und allezeit viel Spaß auf dem Tues


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## goetseb (2. Dezember 2015)

Enton99 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> wie sieht das bei euch aus: Läuft die Kette auf dem kleinsten Ritzel auch so nahe / bzw. anliegend an der Sitzstrebe entlang?
> Ist das normal? Schleift sich der Gummi nicht innerhalb kürzester Zeit durch?
> ...



Hi

Ja, hatte ich auch. Beim Schalten drückte sich sogar die Kette seitlich gegen den Gummi. Hatte es auch bei YT moniert. Die stört das aber nicht.
Habe nun eine Karosseriescheibe zwischen Rahmen und Ritzelpaket auf die Achse gesteckt. Damit hat sich das Problem erledigt.

Seb


----------



## goetseb (2. Dezember 2015)

eliminator100 schrieb:


> Hallo an alle YT Tues CF Piloten,
> Ich denke auch der Transport des Bikes auf nem Heckträger oder Dachträger sollte doch kein Problem sein, solang man die Klemme nicht zudreht wie ein bekloppter?



Das ist immer die Hoffnung derer, die es tun ...


----------



## san_andreas (2. Dezember 2015)

Würde ich bei Carbon nie machen.


----------



## snbd84 (5. Dezember 2015)

eliminator100 schrieb:


> Hallo an alle YT Tues CF Piloten,
> Besitzte nun seit ein paar Tagen ein Tues CF Pro.
> Hab hier aufmerksam eure Beiträge durchgelesen und sehr interessant die unterschiedlichen Erfahrungen.
> Ich hoffe das beschriebene Problem mit dem Riss an der Sitzstrebe ist kein größeres problem. War anfangs auch etwas skeptisch mir ein Carbon DH Rad zu kaufen, aber der Preis und die Optik haben mich dann doch umgestimmt. Alu ist halt vielleicht doch etwas robuster.
> ...




Ich hab mir extra für mein Tues CF den Thule Outride gekauft, weil dort per Steckachse an der Federgabel geklemmt wird!  http://www.thule.com/de-de/de/produ...unted-bike-carriers/thule-outride561-_-561000


----------



## snbd84 (5. Dezember 2015)

Hat jemand von euch schon Erfahrungen mit Dämpferfedern von SA Springs? Bringen die wirklich so viel Gewichtsersparnis?


----------



## snbd84 (6. Dezember 2015)

snbd84 schrieb:


> Hat jemand von euch schon Erfahrungen mit Dämpferfedern von SA Springs? Bringen die wirklich so viel Gewichtsersparnis?



Hat sich schon erledigt! Hab gelesen, dass die Federn nur bis zu einer Dämpferlänge von 241mm sind und im Tues ist ja ein 267er Dämpfer verbaut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MikeGa (6. Dezember 2015)

Gibt es denn auf das Thema mit den Rissen mittlerweile was Neues?
Gruß Mike


----------



## fatisyourchance (6. Dezember 2015)

Der Bock wurde gerade vom Meister Mechaniker meines Vertrauens auseinandergezogen und die Schwinge ist momentan bei YT zur Begutachtung. Mal schauen was dabei rauskommt!


----------



## MikeGa (6. Dezember 2015)

Oh, krasses Bild 
Männerpuzzle...


----------



## Martin1508 (7. Dezember 2015)

Yikes!


----------



## Abbuzze (7. Dezember 2015)

Ich hoffe, dass der Mechaniker deines Vertrauens auch wieder Spaß am Zusammenschrauben hat...


----------



## Znarf (9. Dezember 2015)

Das Ergebnis interessiert mich auch.
Würde liebend gerne beim grünen Tues CF zuschlagen, ein wunderschönes Bike. 
Ich hätte eigentlich lieber Alu für den Park. Der Carbonrahmen hält bestimmt, aber wenn es Kratzer und Schrammen bekommt, bin ich bestimmt entspannter, wenn es kein Carbon ist. 
Und solche Geschichten mit der Sitzstrebe machen dann eben nervös. 

Ich hoffe sehr, dass das 2016 Tues AL länger wird im Reach. 
Im Januar werden wir es ja sehen...


----------



## Abbuzze (9. Dezember 2015)

Znarf schrieb:


> Das Ergebnis interessiert mich auch.
> Würde liebend gerne beim grünen Tues CF zuschlagen, ein wunderschönes Bike.
> Ich hätte eigentlich lieber Alu für den Park. Der Carbonrahmen hält bestimmt, aber wenn es Kratzer und Schrammen bekommt, bin ich bestimmt entspannter, wenn es kein Carbon ist.
> Und solche Geschichten mit der Sitzstrebe machen dann eben nervös.
> ...



Vielleicht kann ich dich ein bißchen beruhigen.
Heute ist mein tues cf in weiß gekommen. Ist ein geiles Gerät. Ich habe an der gleichen Stelle wie hier mehrfach beschrieben, eine 'Auffälligkeit' festgestellt. Man sieht dort den Lack, ist vielleicht ein bißchen unsauber aufgebracht. Ist so ein wenig uneben. Schwierig zu beschreiben. 
Das ist bei mir definitiv kein Riss im Rahmen oder ähnliches. Hab es auch nur deshalb gesehen, weil ich explizit auf diese Stelle geachtet habe. Ist ne absolute Kleinigkeit und wäre mir auch garantiert nicht aufgefallen, wenn ich nicht gesucht hätte. Also ich für meinen Teil kann zumindest Entwarnung geben.

PS: hab mir bei der Bestellung extra die Folie zum Abkleben mit bestellt. Das kannst du dir sparen, weil das Rad schon komplett ab Werk sehr ordentlich und an allen interessanten stellen abgeklebt ist.


----------



## Dorango (13. Dezember 2015)

Weis jemand warum im Tues CF ein Dämpfer mit tune MM und in der Al Version LL verbaut wird? Wie wirkt sich das auf die Dämpfung aus?


----------



## MukkiMan (13. Dezember 2015)

Das habe ich mich auch schon gefragt. Das MM tune passt allerdings wie perfekt wie ich finde.


----------



## alpinea310 (19. Dezember 2015)

Hallo
Hat schon jemand den Rahmen gewogen?
Würde mich Interessieren in wieweit die Hetstellerangaben stimmen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Werna (21. Dezember 2015)

alpinea310 schrieb:


> Hallo
> Hat schon jemand den Rahmen gewogen?
> Würde mich Interessieren in wieweit die Hetstellerangaben stimmen...



Mich würde auch gleich mal der Unterschied zwischen der Carbonvariante und der Aluvariante interessieren.


----------



## eliminator100 (29. Dezember 2015)

Hallo,
wer fährt von euch auf den e13 lg1r tubeless?
Bin gerade dabei die Laufräder auf tubeless umzubauen und Krieg sie nicht dicht.
Beim Test in der Badewanne blubbert es aus den Nippeln. Mehrmals nun versucht, immer wieder das gleiche.
Was führ ein Dichtband verwendet ihr? Breite?

Vielleicht kann mir jemand nen Tip geben wie ich die Dinger am besten dicht bekomm.

Danke!


----------



## MukkiMan (30. Dezember 2015)

Hast du schon die Ghetto Lösung mit panzertape probiert?


----------



## eliminator100 (30. Dezember 2015)

Ja auch schon ohne Erfolg , aber vielleicht liegt ja auch am Ventil , welche sind denn zum empfehlen


----------



## ale2812 (30. Dezember 2015)

Ventile von notubes
Band entweder das gelbe tesa oder auch von notubes.  Breite = Felgenbreite, eher 1-2 mm zu breit als zu schmal. Wie man das verklebt, kann man auf utube lernen. 

Ghetto Lösung mit bmx schlauch (panzertape? Wtf)  funktioniert immer.


----------



## san_andreas (3. Januar 2016)

Specialized tubeless Band geht normalerweise auch gut.


----------



## Burnhard (5. Januar 2016)

Panzertape, besser und billiger als jedes Tubelesstape! Ist sogar WC approved 
Aber eigentlich sind die Felgen schon zugeklebt.


----------



## eliminator100 (5. Januar 2016)

Burnhard schrieb:


> Panzertape, besser und billiger als jedes Tubelesstape! Ist sogar WC approved
> Aber eigentlich sind die Felgen schon zugeklebt.





Burnhard schrieb:


> Panzertape, besser und billiger als jedes Tubelesstape! Ist sogar WC approved
> Aber eigentlich sind die Felgen schon zugeklebt.


----------



## eliminator100 (5. Januar 2016)

Danke mal für die tipps 
Ja die Felgen waren zugeklebt , allerdings war das Band schlampig verklebt und ich musste es austauschen.
Habe es mit panzertape versucht und jetzt festgestellt dass das Ventil die Ursache ist.
Hab mir jetzt die zweiteiligen von e13 bestellt und hoffe dass es jetzt dann klappt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## goetseb (6. Januar 2016)

Hi, machst Du den Umbau auf tubeless wg. Gewicht?


----------



## eliminator100 (6. Januar 2016)

goetseb schrieb:


> Hi, machst Du den Umbau auf tubeless wg. Gewicht?


----------



## eliminator100 (6. Januar 2016)

Hi , 
Ja wegen dem Gewicht und weil ich bei meinem vorherigen Tues auch tubeless gefahren bin und in insgesamt 4 Jahren nie eine Panne gehabt habe.


----------



## goetseb (6. Januar 2016)

Klingt gut, danke! Laß' wissen, wenn es geklappt hat. Wieviel ist die Ersparnis? 180-200 gr pro Reifen?


----------



## eliminator100 (6. Januar 2016)

Ich denke so ca. 200g.
Ein Schlauch wiegt laut meiner Waage 225g. Hab dann noch die Reifen gegen tubeless Gummis getauscht. Hier war die Ersparnis ca. 120g
Tubeless Band und Dichtmilch gegen gerechnet werd ich dann vielleicht 200 bis 250g pro Rad gutmachen.
Morgen kommen die neuen Ventile und hoffe dass die besser passen.
Melde mich.


----------



## addius8 (14. Februar 2016)

Moin Leute mein 2015 M Tues Rahmen wiegt 3753g ohne Tretlager, Steuersatz und Sattelklemme. Ich hab im Moment totale Probleme mit meinen Tubeless Systemen auf meinem Capra und meinem Tues. Ich hab in beiden die DT Swiss Fr570 verbaut und fahre Maxxis high roller II hinten in Enduro und vorne Magic Mary SG vertstar. Die Tubeless Systeme sind dicht, jedoch passiert es ab und zu, dass während des Fahrens die Luft raus geht. Mein Luftdruck ist vorne 1.8 bar und hinten 1.9- 2 bar. Gestern war es zum Beispiel der Fall dass erst beim 6ten run auf einmal die Luft weg war und davor war der Luftdruck konstant. Was ist da los ? Ich fahr teilweise mehr Luftdruck als World Cup Fahrer und bekomme trotzdem die Luft weg? Ein Loch im Reifen ists auch nicht, denn danach kann man einfach wiEder aufpumpen und der Reifen hält den Druck. 

Hat einer von euch ne Idee?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ale2812 (14. Februar 2016)

burping in anliegern? generell ständig quer unterwegs? wenn du in jeden anlieger quer reingehst, ständig quer landest, sind das schon enorme kräfte. was wiegst du? könnte die pumpe defekt sein - mal kontrollieren...


----------



## Thiel (14. Februar 2016)

Keine Tubeless Felgen und du fährst kein Procore.
Da hält der Reifen nicht perfekt.


----------



## addius8 (14. Februar 2016)

65kg wiege ich


----------



## ale2812 (14. Februar 2016)

das ist keine UST felge, das ändert doch nichts daran, dass man damit tubeless fahren kann. siehe auch die ex471, die gwin und brosnan tubeless fuhren/fahren


----------



## Thiel (14. Februar 2016)

Die Mechaniker von denen ziehen vielleicht auch Stundenlang mehrere Dutzend Reifen auf und lassen alle Reifen zurückgehen, die nicht extrem stramm sitzen. 
Fahren mit Procore seit wie lange schon ? Die hatten es schon lange vor uns Endverbrauchern. 

Gibt bestimmt noch mehr Möglichkeiten wieso es bei den Profis klappt und bei uns nicht


----------



## addius8 (14. Februar 2016)

Troy Brosnan und Aaron Gwin fahren doch gar nicht procore oder hab ich da was verpasst?


----------



## ale2812 (14. Februar 2016)

nein fahren sie nicht, siehe gwins run auf felge in leogang


----------



## Thiel (14. Februar 2016)

Keine Ahnung. Spielt auch keine Rolle, denn die würden nicht Tubeless fahren, wenn Sie die selben Probleme wie du haben. Also werden Sie irgendwas anders machen 

Wie gesagt, es ist wirklich nicht verwunderlich, wenn man Burping hat. Deswegen fahren viele einfach mit Schlauch, obwohl Sie am Enduro zB Tubeless fahren.


----------



## addius8 (14. Februar 2016)

Dann frag ich einfach mal im Worldcup


----------



## ale2812 (14. Februar 2016)

Thiel schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung.


mal ganz im ernst, deine posts hättest du dir hier auch sparen können. 

mit 65 kg sollte es bei den drücken nun wirklich keine probleme geben. außerdem redet er sogar vom enduro bike.

---
@addius8 was ist mit meinen anderen fragen oben?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## addius8 (14. Februar 2016)

@ale2812 deswegen habe ich ja im Forum gefragt wieso mir das passiert bei 65kg und 1.7-2 bar. Die Pumpe ist nicht defekt ich habin drei verschiedene und sie sagen alle das gleiche. Burping passiert schon aber nicht so extrem auf diesem Trail, bei WC Fahrern ists das ja nicht anders. Und quer aufkommen tu ich auch nicht  ich weiss echt nicht woran das liegen kann. Bis jetzt ists mir am meisten auf Singletrails vorgekommen ...


----------



## ale2812 (14. Februar 2016)

die reifen ploppen bei montage auch immer auf beiden seiten ein? entweder mit spüli lösung bei niedrigen druck oder ohne bei 3-4 bar? kann es sein, dass die reifen einfach von den toleranzen her zu groß sind? lassen sie sich extrem leicht aufziehen?

wirklich sehr merkwürdig, insbesondere wenn das eher auf natürlichen trails passiert.


----------



## addius8 (14. Februar 2016)

Ne die Reifen sind drinne. Puh keine Ahnung mit den Toleranzen. Das einzige was ich tun kann ist ich kann schauen ob es bei meinem Race LRS mit den selben Reifen auch passiert . Mein Race LRS ist 240s Naben auf EX 471


----------



## ale2812 (14. Februar 2016)

kannst ja mal das felgenhorn beider felgen vergleichen. bei mir sitzen die mäntel auf der ex471 derart fest, dass ich damit auch problemlos noch ohne luft weiter rollen kann.


----------



## addius8 (14. Februar 2016)

Das hab ich gestern mit den FR570 auch gemacht. Aber generell sehen meine Reifen sehr weiss gelb aus von der Milch die immer heraus spritzt


----------



## ale2812 (14. Februar 2016)

also dann bin ich auch ratlos. mir fällt nur noch ein, dass der hr2 2.4 von haus aus sehr eckig ist im profil, also auch auf schmaleren felgen schon nicht besonders rund ist. wenn man jetzt dieses profil mit einer breiten felge wie die fr570 kombiniert, könnte das stabilitätsnachteile mit sich bringen? da fehlt mir das vorstellungsvermögen. 

kann es sein, dass die reifen wulst so voller milchreste ist, dass zwischen reifen wulst und felgenhorn die milchreste die haftung stören?


----------



## Thiel (14. Februar 2016)

Thiel schrieb:


> Die Mechaniker von denen ziehen vielleicht auch Stundenlang mehrere Dutzend Reifen auf und lassen alle Reifen zurückgehen, die nicht extrem stramm sitzen.
> Fahren mit Procore seit wie lange schon ? Die hatten es schon lange vor uns Endverbrauchern.
> 
> Gibt bestimmt noch mehr Möglichkeiten wieso es bei den Profis klappt und bei uns nicht





ale2812 schrieb:


> die reifen ploppen bei montage auch immer auf beiden seiten ein? entweder mit spüli lösung bei niedrigen druck oder ohne bei 3-4 bar? kann es sein, dass die reifen einfach von den toleranzen her zu groß sind? lassen sie sich extrem leicht aufziehen?
> 
> wirklich sehr merkwürdig, insbesondere wenn das eher auf natürlichen trails passiert.



Und meine Posts sind sinnlos ?


----------



## Rischar (24. Februar 2016)

Heute kam mein 2015er Tues cf an  Um erst mal vernünftige Bremsen zu verbauen, musste ich die Wippe demonstriert  Dabei ist mir aufgefallen, dass die Kabelführung nicht sinnvoll ist. Die beiden kabel von Bremse und Schaltung haben bereits leichte Abschürfungen in den Hauptrahmen und in die Wippe verursacht. Anscheinend ist das knapp in dem Bereich... es kleben dort schon Schutzfolien. Ich habe das Rad heute neu bekommen und bin paar Meter auf der Straße gefahren, dann direkt in den Keller.
Ist das Problem bekannt? Gibt's n Lösung?


----------



## MikeGa (24. Februar 2016)

Ist bei meinem auch.
Hab an der Zugführung ein wenig was geändert.
Kann später Bilder einstellen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rischar (24. Februar 2016)

Gerne!


----------



## MikeGa (24. Februar 2016)

Sorry, wurde ein wenig später und Bilder sind auch nicht berauschend.
Kurz zusammengefasst.
Hab die unteren Halter nicht genutzt. Somit können die Leitungen weiter nach außen, dort ist mehr Platz an der Wippe.
Für den Fall das die Leitung doch mal den Rahmen berührt habe ich die Leitung mit Coroplast Textilklebeband (das Flauschige) umwickelt. Sollte auf dem Bild gut zu sehen sein.


----------



## Rischar (24. Februar 2016)

Danke für die Fotos.

Die beiden Halterungen in Nähe der Wippe würde ich auch nicht nutzen. Aber wie fixierst du die Kabel dann? Die können sich dann ja etwas frei bewegen und evt sogar wieder unter die Wippe geraten...


----------



## whurr (24. Februar 2016)

Ich nutzte den untersten Halter auch nicht und habe beide Kabel mit einem Kabelbinder verbunden. Dann können sie nicht zu weit nach außen rutschen.


----------



## MikeGa (24. Februar 2016)

Die obere hab ich genutzt damit es nicht frei baumelt.
Hatte bisher nicht das Problem das die Leitungen von hinten das Bedürfnis hatten sich Richtung Mitte zu bewegen, zum Glück


----------



## MikeGa (25. Februar 2016)

Was ist denn eigentlich aus den vermeintlichen Rissen am Hinterbau geworden?
Waren das nur Lackprobleme oder tatsächlich ein Riss?
Was sagen die Betroffenen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fatisyourchance (25. Februar 2016)

Die betroffene Schwinge ging zu YT und wurde dort kommentarlos getauscht. Die neue ist bis jetzt OK. Ob es nur im Lack war oder doch tiefer ging wurde mir nicht gesagt.


----------



## MikeGa (25. Februar 2016)

Dank Dir für die Info.


----------



## Maxi-Gretzinger (1. März 2016)

Hallo leute möchte mir am release das yt tues cf pro 2016 zulegen und wollte nun nochmal fragen sind noch weitere risse aufgetreten hab einen sehr üblen riss unter der schwinge gesehen


----------



## addius8 (2. März 2016)

War klar. Das Bild hab gestern auf Instagram gepostet. Das ist einem Freund bei einem Sturz passiert. Der Sturz an sich war nicht einmal so schlimm, jedoch war es anscheinend ein Materialfehler und YT hat den Rahmen sofort ausgetauscht! Ich hab bis jetzt von zwei Carbon Brüchen von YT gehört und immer wurde alles kommentatlos ausgetauscht


----------



## Rischar (2. März 2016)

Passiert. Solange sowas selten vorkommt.

Hat Jemand schon mal n straitline silent guide am Tues 2 montiert? Funktioniert das problemlos?


----------



## addius8 (2. März 2016)

Bringt nichts. Der der serienmäßig verbaut iSt macht keine Geräusche, das einzige was man hört ist die Kette die an die Sattelstrebe an den Rahmen Schutz stößt beim Fahren. Das ist schwer zu vermeiden.


----------



## Rischar (2. März 2016)

Ich will sie auch nicht zur Geräuschreduzierung montieren 
Wollte nur wissen, ob es funktioniert.
Hast du sie schon mal angebaut? 

Zur sattelstütze: Schon mal mit mastic tape oä versucht?


----------



## Maxi-Gretzinger (2. März 2016)

Ok danke hat mich nur etwas beunruhigt 
Danke


----------



## mingus (5. März 2016)

Rischar schrieb:


> Ich will sie auch nicht zur Geräuschreduzierung montieren
> Wollte nur wissen, ob es funktioniert.
> Hast du sie schon mal angebaut?
> 
> Zur sattelstütze: Schon mal mit mastic tape oä versucht?



Einfach ein Narrow-Wide Blatt mit Bashguard montieren. Habe ohne Kettenführung kein einziges Mal die Kette verloren (in 20 Tagen Bikepark).


----------



## JaSon78 (27. März 2016)

Sasse82 schrieb:


> Mit Pedalen und Luftfeder sind es nun ca, 17,3 kg, ohne wären es rund 16,9 kg.
> 
> Den Umbau der Bremsen muss ich leider verschieben, die Leitungslänge für die hintere Bremse ist zu kurz, muss erst neue Leitungen bestellen. :-/



Hab mir nen leichten Wolf gesucht...aber nirgends ein Rahmengewicht für ein YT Tues CF in M oder L gefunden...Gewichtsdatenbank hilft auch nicht weiter ( http://gewichte.mtb-news.de/search?q=tues )
Hat zufällig einer von Euch den Rahmen in L oder M gewogen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sasse82 (27. März 2016)

Leider nicht, habe es bis jetzt nicht komplett zerlegen müssen.

Gesendet von meinem HTC One_M8 mit Tapatalk


----------



## alpinea310 (27. März 2016)

Der Rahmen ist ca.3.7 kg ohne Dämpfer in M.


----------



## JaSon78 (27. März 2016)

alpinea310 schrieb:


> Der Rahmen ist ca.3.7 kg ohne Dämpfer in M.


Danke! Mit Achse, ohne Innenlager und ohne Steuersatz?


----------



## alpinea310 (28. März 2016)

addius8 schrieb:


> Moin Leute mein 2015 M Tues Rahmen wiegt 3753g ohne Tretlager, Steuersatz und Sattelklemme. Ich hab im Moment totale Probleme mit meinen Tubeless Systemen auf meinem Capra und meinem Tues. Ich hab in beiden die DT Swiss Fr570 verbaut und fahre Maxxis high roller II hinten in Enduro und vorne Magic Mary SG vertstar. Die Tubeless Systeme sind dicht, jedoch passiert es ab und zu, dass während des Fahrens die Luft raus geht. Mein Luftdruck ist vorne 1.8 bar und hinten 1.9- 2 bar. Gestern war es zum Beispiel der Fall dass erst beim 6ten run auf einmal die Luft weg war und davor war der Luftdruck konstant. Was ist da los ? Ich fahr teilweise mehr Luftdruck als World Cup Fahrer und bekomme trotzdem die Luft weg? Ein Loch im Reifen ists auch nicht, denn danach kann man einfach wiEder aufpumpen und der Reifen hält den Druck.
> 
> Hat einer von euch ne Idee?


----------



## N0S (29. März 2016)

Wollte mal fragen ob der Hinterbau bei euren Tues CF auch extrem flext? Zudem ist mir beim Wechseln der Lager, die wie ein Verstellrad der Gabel geknackt haben aufgefallen dass die Kettenstrebe im Bereich des Tretlagers ziemlich viel spiel hat.(wenn nur im bereich Tretlager befestigt wurde und die anderen verbindungen lose sind)


----------



## Manjk (29. März 2016)

Die Milch sprudelt auch nirgends raus oder ist noch genügend Milch im Reifen? Delle in der Felge und Felgenband sauber drauf? Mein System ist auch nicht 100% dicht und die Reifen brauchen ab und an ein wenig Luft, aber nicht so extrem wie bei Dir


----------



## Joey12345 (30. März 2016)

N0S schrieb:


> Wollte mal fragen ob der Hinterbau bei euren Tues CF auch extrem flext? Zudem ist mir beim Wechseln der Lager, die wie ein Verstellrad der Gabel geknackt haben aufgefallen dass die Kettenstrebe im Bereich des Tretlagers ziemlich viel spiel hat.(wenn nur im bereich Tretlager befestigt wurde und die anderen verbindungen lose sind)



Ja hat flex und ja hat spiel 

Wobei ich den flex nicht unbedingt als Zuviel oder störend bezeichnen würde. Durchaus im ruppigeren manchmal ganz dankbar. 
Die Lager hab ich nach 4 Monaten auch komplett tauschen dürfen. Ziemlich miese Qualität. Hab mir deshalb auch nicht das YT Kit gekauft sondern hab mir die Teile selbst im Internet rausgesucht. 
Mm schauen wie lang die jetzt halten


----------



## N0S (30. März 2016)

Joey12345 schrieb:


> Ja hat flex und ja hat spiel
> 
> Wobei ich den flex nicht unbedingt als Zuviel oder störend bezeichnen würde. Durchaus im ruppigeren manchmal ganz dankbar.
> Die Lager hab ich nach 4 Monaten auch komplett tauschen dürfen. Ziemlich miese Qualität. Hab mir deshalb auch nicht das YT Kit gekauft sondern hab mir die Teile selbst im Internet rausgesucht.
> Mm schauen wie lang die jetzt halten



Danke für die Antwort. Dann ist das wohl "normal"  so. Bin auch gespannt wie lange die halten. Immerhin sind jetzt welche mit Käfig verbaut ☺


----------



## ChrisCrash (14. April 2016)

Hallo zusammen,

nachdem ein Rad für alles bei mir doch nicht funktioniert, musste ein neuer Downhiller her. Geworden ist es ein 2016er cf comp in gelb und deswegen werde auch ich künftig meine Erfahrungen damit hier einbringen.

Zuerst aber eine kurze Frage:
Die verbauten High Roller II haben zwar ein DH Casing aber keinen Hinweis darauf ob sie tubless ready sind (offenbar nicht offiziell). Habt ihr also Erfahrungswerte ob ich die Schläuche los werden kann?

Vielen Dank und Grüße
Crash


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Skydiver81 (14. April 2016)

das sind Maxxis, die funktionieren immer tubless und sind auch bombendicht, hab auch direkt tubless umgebaut


----------



## whurr (14. April 2016)

Funktioniert bei mir auch bestens.


----------



## ChrisCrash (14. April 2016)

Super, danke Euch beiden!

Hab es zwischenzeitlich einfach gemacht. Schläuche kann man je eh immer wieder einbauen


----------



## Stubenkueken (14. April 2016)

Wieso hast du deins denn schon ? Waren die ersten comps nicht erst ab dem 20.4 lieferbar?


----------



## ChrisCrash (14. April 2016)

Ist gestern gekommen. Habe letzten Donnerstag ne E-Mail bekommen, dass es schon früher verfügbar ist und ob es ok wäre, dass es früher verschickt wird.

Nach langem Zögern und hadern mit mir selbst habe ich mich dann dazu durch gerungen, es ausnahmsweise auch früher anzunehmen. 

Wenn das Wetter nicht all zu bescheiden ist, geht's am Sonntag erstmals los...


----------



## Stubenkueken (14. April 2016)

Geil. Ist denn der lrs tubeless ready? Geiles bike, wünsch dir viel spass


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ChrisCrash (15. April 2016)

Ja. DT tubeless Felgenband ist bereits ab Werk verklebt und über Nacht hat er gefühlt keine Luft verloren.


----------



## N0S (15. April 2016)

Bei meinen Reifen vom 2015er Modell schwitzen die Seitenwände. Luft bleibt aber mehr oder weniger drin. Bisher gefällts mir ganz gut dieses Tubeless


----------



## goetseb (15. April 2016)

N0S schrieb:


> Bei meinen Reifen vom 2015er Modell schwitzen die Seitenwände. Luft bleibt aber mehr oder weniger drin. Bisher gefällts mir ganz gut dieses Tubeless



Muß man am 2015er Modell außer Ventilwechsel und Milch rein noch irgendwas anderes für Tubeless machen?

Danke,
Seb


----------



## fatisyourchance (15. April 2016)

Luft rein nicht vergessen


----------



## N0S (17. April 2016)

Luft rein und dann fahren gehen dass alles schön dicht wird.


----------



## ChrisCrash (18. April 2016)

Yepp, war bei mir genauso. Vorne wäre es nicht direkt dicht, mit etwas mehr Milch hat es dann aber gepasst. Das mit dem schwitzen ist m. E. ganz normal. Ist halt die Milch die kleine Mini-Löcher schließt.


----------



## Dorango (18. April 2016)

Das schwitzen kenne ich von den Contireifen. Von Schwalbe kenne ich das nicht die sind auch ohne Milch dicht die tubeless Reifen. 


Gesendet von iPad mit Tapatalk


----------



## goetseb (20. April 2016)

RENTHAL INTEGRA Austausch

Nicht formschlüssig?


----------



## san_andreas (20. April 2016)

Was willst du uns sagen ?


----------



## Skydiver81 (21. April 2016)

Es gibt eine Art Rückrufaktion

*RENTHAL INTEGRA Austausch*



LIEBER YT-KUNDE,


letzte Saison hast du eine gute Entscheidung getroffen: Du hast ein TUES CF Pro gekauft.

Wir hoffen du hattest bisher viel Spaß mit dem Bike.


Wir möchten dir bezüglich deines Renthal Integra Vorbaus eine Information weiterleiten, die wir von Renthal bekommen haben:

Es kann sein, dass der Renthal  Vorbau nicht zu 100% formschlüssig auf deine BOS Idylle Gabelbrücken passt. Daher möchten wir dir gerne einen überarbeiteten Austauch-Vorbau zusenden.


Sei beruhigt: Zu keiner Zeit bestand die Gefahr, dass der Vorbau, die Gabel oder irgendein anderes Bauteil durch diesen Umstand Schaden nimmt. Der Austausch ist eine reine Sicherheitsmaßnahme um alle Eventualitäten von vorn herein auszumerzen.


Den Austausch-Vorbau senden wir dir zu der Adresse, zu der wir auch dein Bike gesendet haben.

Den alten Vorbau kannst du behalten.


Falls du weitere Fragen hast, melde dich bei uns per Telefon oder E-Mail.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freerider1504 (21. April 2016)

Skydiver81 schrieb:


> Es gibt eine Art Rückrufaktion
> 
> *RENTHAL INTEGRA Austausch*
> 
> ...



Dann werden im Bikemarkt bald viele Renthal Vorbauten landen


----------



## derbenno (2. Mai 2016)

Kommt das Tues CF Pro ab Werk mit Tubeless?


----------



## nox_ (3. Mai 2016)

kann mir jemand sagen, ob der innenverlegte Teil des schaltzugs in druckstrebe in einer durchgehenden Hülse läuft oder ob man besser eine einfädel-hilfe benutzen sollte? 

danke!


----------



## N0S (3. Mai 2016)

derbenno schrieb:


> Kommt das Tues CF Pro ab Werk mit Tubeless?



Das 2015er Modell kam mit Schläuchen. Denke beim neuen wirds nicht anderst sein. Sollte aber Tubless ready sein. Also Ventile wechseln und Dichtmilch rein -> fertig



nox_ schrieb:


> kann mir jemand sagen, ob der innenverlegte Teil des schaltzugs in druckstrebe in einer durchgehenden Hülse läuft oder ob man besser eine einfädel-hilfe benutzen sollte?
> 
> danke!



Würde die neue Tülle mit der alten verbinden und durchziehen.(schaltzug drinne lassen und als führung für die neue Tülle verwenden) Ansonsten gehts am besten mit nem draht und bissel gefummel....


----------



## nox_ (3. Mai 2016)

N0S schrieb:


> Würde die neue Tülle mit der alten verbinden und durchziehen.(schaltzug drinne lassen und als führung für die neue Tülle verwenden) Ansonsten gehts am besten mit nem draht und bissel gefummel....



D.h. keine interne Kabelführung.
Ich werde Singlespeed ausprobieren, daher hätte es mich interessiert, wie leicht ich den Schaltzug wieder rein bekomme


----------



## Stuerzi (9. Mai 2016)

_Frage bzgl. YT TUES CF Rahmengröße_

Hi zusammen,

ich (Größe: 171cm , Schrittlänge: 79cm) möchte mir dieses oder nächste Jahr ein TUES CF zulegen (alternativ die kürzere AL Variante). Trotz intensiver Recherche im Forum und direktem Kontakt mit YT bin ich mir noch nicht sicher, ob ich Rahmengröße S oder M wählen soll. Ich benötige das Bike nicht für DH Rennen, eher für Spaß in Bikeparks.

Die Rahmengröße ist sicherlich ein individuelles Thema bzw. eine Frage des Einsatzbereichs, etc. Trotzdem wollte ich hier im Forum fragen:

Welche Rahmengröße würdet ihr bei meiner Körpergröße empfehlen?

Würde es Sinn machen, einen etwas längeren Reach (bei Rahmengröße M) mit einem kürzeren Vorbau (z.B. 30mm) auszugleichen?

Vielen Dank im Voraus


----------



## Rischar (9. Mai 2016)

Stuerzi schrieb:


> _Frage bzgl. YT TUES CF Rahmengröße_
> 
> Hi zusammen,
> 
> ...


Gefühlt: M.

Ich hätte mit 1,82 n M beim tues cf nehmen sollen. Das war aber zu klein für mich. 

Wenn's möglich ist, fahr nach forchheim und setzt dich auf beide. Habe ich auch so gemacht


----------



## Stubenkueken (10. Mai 2016)

Hallo, ist jetzt vielleicht eine dumme Frage doch ich habe im Netz nichts gefunden, vielleicht wisst ihr es ja...
Was kann das aps System an meiner lg1r Kurbel? Was verändert sich zwischen on und off?


----------



## Rischar (11. Mai 2016)

Damit stellt du das Spiel zw. kurbel und tretlager ein.
http://service.bythehive.com/Guide/How+to+install+TRS+and+LG1+series+cranks+using+APS/7


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stubenkueken (11. Mai 2016)

Ahhh... Vielen dank


----------



## Gogs (16. Mai 2016)

Hi,
Hat noch jemand Probleme mit dem Bike?
Das erste ist der LG1 Race Laufradsatz der keine 3 Tage gehalten hat. 
Uns das bei nicht mal artgerechter Nutzung.
Heisst dass nach ner kleinen Runde im Wald, ein paar Abfahrten auf dem Woodpecker in Stuttgart und ein halber Tag in Beerfelden ( keine großen Drops oder sonstige Mutproben) beide Laufräder großflächig verbogen waren. 
Höhenschlag und komplett lockere Speichen. 
Von außen absolut keine sichtbaren Anzeichen von Durchschlägen. 
E thirteen meint aber dass genau dass passiert sein muss und ich für die Reparatur zahlen darf. 
Toller Service
Meine alten Laufräder halten seid fast 10 Jahren ohne nach zentrieren. 

Des weiteren lockert sich der Steuersatz andauernd trotz Einhaltung der Drehmomente und Schraubensicherungsmittel. 

Der Bock ist jetzt seid 4 Wochen weg obwohl mir versichert wurde dass es zwei bis drei Wochen dauert und ich es vor den Feier-/Brückentagen wieder bekomme.

Frage mich ob ich da wieder mal nur Pech habe oder ob noch jemand ähnliche Probleme hat?


----------



## roQer (16. Mai 2016)

Meine LG1r haben auch nicht lang gehalten. Habe mir DT Swiss FR 1950 zugelegt und halte die LG1r als Reserve für alle Fälle. Steuersatz hat sich auch immer gelockert. Nach einem zusätzlichen Spacer ist es besser geworden. Mein Rahmen ist jetzt auch bei YT wg. eines kleinen Risses an der Kettenstrebe. Mal schauen, wie lange es dauern wird. Allerdings hat mein Tues schon so einiges an recht hohen Drops und short landings mitgemacht, so dass ich insgesamt mit der Qualität des Bikes nicht unzufrieden bin.


----------



## Gogs (16. Mai 2016)

roQer schrieb:


> Meine LG1r haben auch nicht lang gehalten. Habe mir DT Swiss FR 1920 zugelegt und halte die LG1r als Reserve für alle Fälle. Steuersatz hat sich auch immer gelockert. Nach einem zusätzlichen Spacer ist es besser geworden. Mein Rahmen ist jetzt auch bei YT wg. eines kleinen Risses an der Kettenstrebe. Mal schauen, wie lange es dauern wird. Allerdings hat mein Tues schon so einiges an recht hohen Drops und short landings mitgemacht, so dass ich insgesamt mit der Qualität des Bikes nicht unzufrieden bin.




Spacer ist drinnen. 
Bringt aber leider nichts. 

Mein nun fast 10 Jahre altes Kona Stinky hat so ziemlich alles ohne zu murren mitgemacht und erlebt. 

Das Tues im direkten Vergleich fällt ja schon im Stand auseinander. 
Und den große "Aha Effekt"  welches das Bike haben soll vermisse ich auch. 

In 10 Jahren Evolution hätte ich von dem "über Bike" schon mehr im Vergleich zu meinem alten Kona erwartet. 
Es kann schon manches besser und ist schneller. 
Aber für den Preis und den nur positiven  Tests hätte ich mehr erwartet.


----------



## roQer (16. Mai 2016)

Na ja, so ganz negativ würde ich es nicht sehen. Das Tues ist schon ein geiles Bike. Auch die Leute mit ihren neuen Demos haben das eine oder andere Problem.


----------



## Gogs (16. Mai 2016)

roQer schrieb:


> Na ja, so ganz negativ würde ich es nicht sehen. Das Tues ist schon ein geiles Bike. Auch die Leute mit ihren neuen Demos haben das eine oder andere Problem.



Wenn was nach nach mehreren harten Park Ausflügen kaputt geht sage ich nichts. 

Da meins aber kaum arg viel mehr als mein 10kg Touren Fully erlebt hat und die Laufräder schon Schrott sind ist nicht normal. 
Und das nach 3 Ausfahrten. 

Bin gespannt was nach nem richtigen DH Wochenende los ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rischar (16. Mai 2016)

E13 ist einfach Schrott. Insbesondere die Laufräder.
Nach dem ersten Tag waren bei mir 3 speichen komplett locker. Man hätte direkt alle speichen fester anziehen sollen... Mittlerweile habe ich mein tues ca. 2 Monate und die hintere felge hat gute höhenschläge. 
Der APS Adapter der Kurbel ist mir auch schon gebrochen.

Sonst bin ich extrem zufrieden


----------



## ale2812 (16. Mai 2016)

was ist ein aps adapter?


----------



## Stubenkueken (16. Mai 2016)

@Gogs welches tues hast du denn das 2016er oder das 2015er?


----------



## Rischar (16. Mai 2016)

ale2812 schrieb:


> was ist ein aps adapter?


https://www.bike-components.de/de/e-thirteen/APS-Adjuster-Kit-Modell-2016-p47192/


----------



## Gogs (17. Mai 2016)

2015 CF pro


----------



## derbenno (18. Mai 2016)

Mein LG1r hat schon locker 30 Abfahrten auf der Downhill am Geiskopf mitgemacht und absolut alles Top. Weder Dellen noch lockere Speichen.


----------



## Gogs (18. Mai 2016)

derbenno schrieb:


> Mein LG1r hat schon locker 30 Abfahrten auf der Downhill am Geiskopf mitgemacht und absolut alles Top. Weder Dellen noch lockere Speichen.



Und jetzt finde den Fehler? 
Meine haben keine anständigen Tag im Bikepark erlebt und waren Schrott. 


Gestern musste ich erfahren dass ich nen neuen Rahmen bekomme. 
Der alte hat drei harmlose Tage im Bikepark erlebt. 
Frage mich was passiert wenn man das Rad mal anständig bewegt.


----------



## Sasse82 (18. Mai 2016)

Na dann hoffe ich mal, dass mein 2015 Rahmen besser produziert wurde. Bin seit nem halben Jahr nicht mehr gefahren und will demnächst wieder loslegen. :-/

Gesendet von meinem HTC One_M8 mit Tapatalk


----------



## ale2812 (18. Mai 2016)

Gogs schrieb:


> Frage mich was passiert wenn man das Rad mal anständig bewegt.


nichts. capra und tues halten , aber es gibt eben diese kosmetischen mängel.


----------



## derbenno (18. Mai 2016)

Gogs schrieb:


> Und jetzt finde den Fehler?
> Meine haben keine anständigen Tag im Bikepark erlebt und waren Schrott.
> 
> 
> ...


 Montagsbike erwischt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gogs (18. Mai 2016)

Sasse82 schrieb:


> Na dann hoffe ich mal, dass mein 2015 Rahmen besser produziert wurde. Bin seit nem halben Jahr nicht mehr gefahren und will demnächst wieder loslegen. :-/
> 
> Gesendet von meinem HTC One_M8 mit Tapatalk



Drücke dir die Daumen dass er nicht mitten in der Saison verreckt


----------



## Sasse82 (18. Mai 2016)

Danke!
Kannst du beschreiben was an deinem Rahmen defekt war?


----------



## Gogs (18. Mai 2016)

Sasse82 schrieb:


> Danke!
> Kannst du beschreiben was an deinem Rahmen defekt war?



Kein Plan was am Rahmen gewesen sein soll. 
Hatte nur ständig nen lockeren Steuersatz worauf ich das Bike einschicken musste. 

Und kosmetisch war der Bock wie neu da er komplett abgeklebt war und kaum zum Einsatz kam.


----------



## Gogs (18. Mai 2016)

derbenno schrieb:


> Montagsbike erwischt?



Keine Ahnung. 
Kaufe mir seid zig Jahren fast jährlich ein neues Bike. 
Habe aber so was in knapp 20 Jahren noch nicht erlebt. 
Dass was kaputt geht schon, dann wurde das Zeug aber auch richtig ran genommen.


----------



## Burnhard (21. Mai 2016)

Rischar schrieb:


> E13 ist einfach Schrott. Insbesondere die Laufräder.
> Nach dem ersten Tag waren bei mir 3 speichen komplett locker. Man hätte direkt alle speichen fester anziehen sollen... Mittlerweile habe ich mein tues ca. 2 Monate und die hintere felge hat gute höhenschläge.
> Der APS Adapter der Kurbel ist mir auch schon gebrochen.
> 
> Sonst bin ich extrem zufrieden



Was für ein unqualifizierter Kommentar! E13 ist nach Crank Brothers die Marke die verstanden hat das Teile nicht gut aussehen sondern auch funktionieren müssen! Hm oder war's anders rum?


----------



## derbenno (21. Mai 2016)

Letze Woche hab ich noch in großen Sätzen von meinem LG1r geschwärmt. Und heute is er mir gebrochen  Kein Sturz. Hab es halt artgerecht bewegt.


----------



## Stubenkueken (22. Mai 2016)

Das sieht sch... aus. War es denn ein harter Einschlag, oder etwas spitzes? Berichte mal was yt sagt,tut, etc


----------



## roQer (22. Mai 2016)

Habe meinen Tues nach exakt 3 Wo. mit ausgetauschter Sitzstrebe von YT zurückbekommen. Sehr liebevoll und aufwändig verpackt. Über den Service kann ich mich absolut nicht beklagen.


----------



## ale2812 (22. Mai 2016)

und wäre währenddessen nicht dirtmaster festival gewesen, wäre es schneller gegangen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HLCity (22. Mai 2016)

Hi Leute hab ständig so schlagende Geräusche von  Richtung Hinterbau (Hinterrad) . 
Finde einfach nicht raus woher das kommt, ich hatte auch das Problem dass sich das Schaltwerk mehrmals gelößt hat. Dieses wurde nun von YT instandgesetzt, leider immer noch diese Schlaggeräusche. Hauptsächlich bei starken Wurzel / Steinfeldern wo der hinterbau auch ordentlich ackert. 
Hat da jemand ne Idee?

Hab heute mal den Dämpfer ausgebaut, wenn ich nur die obere Befestigung rausnehme, 
kann ich den Dämpfer leicht nach Links und Rechts bewegen trotz angezogener Schraube. Gehört das so ?


----------



## Diegurke (23. Mai 2016)

HLCity schrieb:


> Hab heute mal den Dämpfer ausgebaut, wenn ich nur die obere Befestigung rausnehme,
> kann ich den Dämpfer leicht nach Links und Rechts bewegen trotz angezogener Schraube. Gehört das so ?



Same here; bzw. kann ich den Dämpfer leicht nach links und rechts bewegen wenn beide Schrauben angezogen sind!
Das gehört sicher nicht so. Hoffe es sind nur die "schei*" Gleitlager.
Bei mir war das Buchsenspiel nach 3 Bikeparktagen da. Ich hab mir gestern neue Gleitlager bestellt; sollten Di. oder Mi. kommen. Hoffentlich ist es dann weg...

BTW: checkt regelmäßig eure Speichenspannung. Mein e13 LG1r Hinterrad hatte nach 3 Bikeparktagen keine Speiche mehr fest..(kein Durchschlag oder Platten, hab Procore montiert)
Gruß


----------



## N0S (23. Mai 2016)

HLCity schrieb:


> Hi Leute hab ständig so schlagende Geräusche von  Richtung Hinterbau (Hinterrad) .
> Finde einfach nicht raus woher das kommt, ich hatte auch das Problem dass sich das Schaltwerk mehrmals gelößt hat. Dieses wurde nun von YT instandgesetzt, leider immer noch diese Schlaggeräusche. Hauptsächlich bei starken Wurzel / Steinfeldern wo der hinterbau auch ordentlich ackert.
> Hat da jemand ne Idee?
> 
> ...



Hab meins (Teues CF Pro 2015) grad zu YT geschickt weil ich starkes spiel hab an der Achse überm Tretlager. Wenn man die Kettenstrebe am Horstlink löst konnte man sie kreisend bewegen anstatt nur hoch und runter. Auch wenn man das Hinterrad aus par cm höhe auf den Boden fallen ließ waren klackende geräusche zu hören.

Service von YT ist aber anstandslos! Haben kurz per Mail und Telefon kontakt gehabt und dann hab ich eine Rücksende Etikette erhalten von YT


----------



## hypocrisy76 (23. Mai 2016)

Gogs schrieb:


> Kein Plan was am Rahmen gewesen sein soll.
> Hatte nur ständig nen lockeren Steuersatz worauf ich das Bike einschicken musste.
> 
> Und kosmetisch war der Bock wie neu da er komplett abgeklebt war und kaum zum Einsatz kam.



Bei mir lockert sich der Steuersatz auch immer wieder, hat YT etwas geschrieben was genau die Ursache dafür ist?
Wäre interessant zu wissen!


----------



## Joey12345 (23. Mai 2016)

HLCity schrieb:


> Hi Leute hab ständig so schlagende Geräusche von  Richtung Hinterbau (Hinterrad) .
> Finde einfach nicht raus woher das kommt, ich hatte auch das Problem dass sich das Schaltwerk mehrmals gelößt hat. Dieses wurde nun von YT instandgesetzt, leider immer noch diese Schlaggeräusche. Hauptsächlich bei starken Wurzel / Steinfeldern wo der hinterbau auch ordentlich ackert.
> Hat da jemand ne Idee?
> 
> ...



Denke mal du hast das Comp mit Vivid dämpfer oder das neue pro mit FOX? 

Die dämpfer haben keine endlagendämpfung. Das heißt bei ruppigen Sachen wo das Hinterrad auch mal komplett in der Luft ist bzw ausfedert knallt der Hinterbau quasi ungebremst bzw beschleunigt durch den rebound und durch die Feder in seine Endlage, also komplett ausgefedert. 
Hab auch lange und oft gerätselt was das sein kann, bis ich mir mal einen FOX RC4 eingebaut hab. 
Der hat endlagendämpfung und der Hinterbau ist ruhig. 

So wars bei mir und könnte auch dein Problem sein


----------



## HLCity (24. Mai 2016)

Joey12345 schrieb:


> Denke mal du hast das Comp mit Vivid dämpfer oder das neue pro mit FOX?


Habe das CF Pro mit Bos Void, ist das bei dem auch so ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Diegurke (24. Mai 2016)

Diegurke schrieb:


> Same here; bzw. kann ich den Dämpfer leicht nach links und rechts bewegen wenn beide Schrauben angezogen sind!
> Das gehört sicher nicht so. Hoffe es sind nur die "schei*" Gleitlager.
> Bei mir war das Buchsenspiel nach 3 Bikeparktagen da. Ich hab mir gestern neue Gleitlager bestellt; sollten Di. oder Mi. kommen. Hoffentlich ist es dann weg...



Kleines Update: Neue Gleitlager eingebaut, aber ich kann den Dämpfer immer noch nach links und rechts bewegen wenn ich ihn fest am Piggy greife und wackle.

Ich glaube nicht, dass es bei mir (und @HLCity) etwas mit der Endlagendämpfung zu tun hat, da der Dämpfer seitliches Spiel hat.
Da es bei mir nicht an den Gleitlagern liegt, könnten die Buchsen Untermaß haben?
Ich werde jetzt YT mal fragen....


----------



## Gogs (25. Mai 2016)

roQer schrieb:


> Habe meinen Tues nach exakt 3 Wo. mit ausgetauschter Sitzstrebe von YT zurückbekommen. Sehr liebevoll und aufwändig verpackt. Über den Service kann ich mich absolut nicht beklagen.



Nett sind sie. 
Das muss mal gesagt werden. 

Aber mit den Hinweis dass bald die Feiertage bzw.  Brückentage kommen und ich das Rad brauche meinte man bei YT dass das Bike in zwei bis drei Wochen wieder da ist. 
Inzwischen sind es fast sechs und ich durfte mehrere Park besuche streichen. 

Und das nervt!
Und wenn ich weiter lese und sehe dass es zu immer mehr Problemen bei anderen kommt überlege ich mit echt den Bock zu verkaufen wenn er wieder kommt.


----------



## ale2812 (25. Mai 2016)

Gogs schrieb:


> Nett sind sie.
> Das muss mal gesagt werden.
> 
> Aber mit den Hinweis dass bald die Feiertage bzw.  Brückentage kommen und ich das Rad brauche meinte man bei YT dass das Bike in zwei bis drei Wochen wieder da ist.
> ...


weshalb ist dein bike nochmal dort?


----------



## Gogs (25. Mai 2016)

ale2812 schrieb:


> weshalb ist dein bike nochmal dort?



Nem lockeren Steuersatz trotz Spacer und Schraubensicherungsmittel und ner süffenden Gabel. 
Jetzt gibt's laut Aussage nen neuen Rahmen und die Gabel ist seid Wochen im Service


----------



## ale2812 (25. Mai 2016)

da kann yt natürlich auch wenig machen.


----------



## N0S (25. Mai 2016)

Das mit den Gabeln hab ich schon öfter gehört dass das dauern kann.  Alternativ vllt selbst wohin schicken,  dafür selbst aufkommen und man hats relativ schnell wieder.  
Hoffe meins kommt schneller zurück :/


----------



## ale2812 (26. Mai 2016)

bei sram geht das wohl nicht (aussage yt)

bei e13 hab ich das auch immer so gehandhabt, hat aber trotzdem bis zu 8 wochen gedauert!


----------



## Marcel.P (28. Mai 2016)

Hat jemand von euch denn schon einen neuen Renthal-Vorbau zugeschickt bekommen? Die Mail bzgl. des Problems von YT ist ja auch ein bisschen her. 

Mal ne Frage an alle mit lockerem Steuersatz: Wie habt ihr das bemerkt? Habe auch den Verdacht das sich meiner löst, habe das Bike aber bis jetzt noch nicht auseinandergeschraubt um dem mal nachzugehen. Gefühlt nehme in so ein leichtes Klappern aus Richtung Vorbau/Steuersatz wahr. In einem anderen Thread schrieb YT, dass man die oberen Schrauben der Gabelbrücke und die Steuersatzkappe nachziehen soll. Angeblich soll sich dann wieder alles in die Lagerschale "ziehen" und fest sein...

@Gogs : Hat sich YT denn geäußert ob dein Rahmen noch einen anderen Defekt hat, oder ob es rein am Steuersatz bzw. Steuerrohr liegt?


----------



## ale2812 (28. Mai 2016)

lockerer steuersatz: VR bremse ziehen und VR sachte nach vorne und hinten schieben mit der hand am steuersatz oben bzw unten. wenn er locker ist, merkt man dort ein deutliches hin und her.

alternativ macht das auch geräusche. einfach VR etwas anheben und fallen lassen (aber da kann man natürlich auch noch mehr hören)


----------



## N0S (28. Mai 2016)

Marcel.P schrieb:


> Hat jemand von euch denn schon einen neuen Renthal-Vorbau zugeschickt bekommen? Die Mail bzgl. des Problems von YT ist ja auch ein bisschen her.



Meiner war par Tage nachdem ich meine Adresse in der Mail bestätigt hatte bei mir. Ist "nur"  der untere Teil und war bei mir auch ca 1cm höher wie der original verbaute.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Skydiver81 (28. Mai 2016)

meiner war auch nach einer woche da und ist schon verbaut


----------



## Gogs (30. Mai 2016)

Marcel.P schrieb:


> Hat jemand von euch denn schon einen neuen Renthal-Vorbau zugeschickt bekommen? Die Mail bzgl. des Problems von YT ist ja auch ein bisschen her.
> 
> Mal ne Frage an alle mit lockerem Steuersatz: Wie habt ihr das bemerkt? Habe auch den Verdacht das sich meiner löst, habe das Bike aber bis jetzt noch nicht auseinandergeschraubt um dem mal nachzugehen. Gefühlt nehme in so ein leichtes Klappern aus Richtung Vorbau/Steuersatz wahr. In einem anderen Thread schrieb YT, dass man die oberen Schrauben der Gabelbrücke und die Steuersatzkappe nachziehen soll. Angeblich soll sich dann wieder alles in die Lagerschale "ziehen" und fest sein...
> 
> @Gogs : Hat sich YT denn geäußert ob dein Rahmen noch einen anderen Defekt hat, oder ob es rein am Steuersatz bzw. Steuerrohr liegt?



Mir wurde nicht gesagt warum der Rahmen getauscht wurde. 

Zum Steuersatz. 
Bremse ziehen und nen Finger unten an Gabel und Steuerrohr halten und das Rad bewegen. 
Wenns locker ist merkt man das so am besten. 
Bei mir war der Schaft zu lang so dass nicht genug Spannung aufgebaut werden konnte und die Aheadkappe oben anschlug. 
Montierte dann nennen 5mm Spacer zwischen Vorbau und Aheadkappe und konnte es somit fest bekommen. 
Leider lockerte sich das ganze immer wieder.


----------



## derbenno (30. Mai 2016)

Mein Steuersatz hat sich auch gelockert. Da muss ich heute mal nachschauen. Zudem lockern sich bei mir nach jeder Abfahrt die Pedalen an der LG1 Carbon Kurbel


----------



## Rischar (30. Mai 2016)

Was habt ihr alle mit lockernden Schrauben? Einfach fester anziehen!


----------



## goetseb (31. Mai 2016)

derbenno schrieb:


> die Pedalen


die was?


----------



## andrewam (31. Mai 2016)

Schmier ein bisschen kupferpaste auf die Pedale. Aber einfach kein Loctide benutzen. Sonst bringst du die nie mehr los


----------



## earthquake92 (2. Juni 2016)

Gogs schrieb:


> Spacer ist drinnen.
> Bringt aber leider nichts.
> 
> Mein nun fast 10 Jahre altes Kona Stinky hat so ziemlich alles ohne zu murren mitgemacht und erlebt.
> ...


 
Genau der Grund warum ich meines verkauft habe und wieder bei Scott gelandet bin 

Mal ernsthaft, das Tues ist schrott. Ich habe den Hinterbau wegen geklapper zerlegen müssen. 

Alle Streben/Wippen lassen sich nur mit Gewalt montieren/demontieren. Das hat dazu geführt, dass ab Werk schon schrammen in der unteren Kettenstrebe waren da sich die Strebe nur mit gewalt über die Labersitze schieben lässt.

Bei anderen Herstellern flutscht das alles förmlich ineinander. 

Zudem hat mir mein Lokaler Bikeshop den Support für YT verweigert, da er selbst keine Lust auf Reperaturen an den schlecht verarbeiteten low budget bikes hat.


Mit den E*Thirteen LG1R Laufrädern bin ich allerdings sehr zufrieden. Sehr kullant und sehr kurze Abwicklungszeiten falls mal etwas sein sollte.


----------



## derbenno (2. Juni 2016)

earthquake92 schrieb:


> Genau der Grund warum ich meines verkauft habe und wieder bei Scott gelandet bin
> 
> Mal ernsthaft, das Tues ist schrott. Ich habe den Hinterbau wegen geklapper zerlegen müssen.
> 
> ...


 Was war/ist mit deinen LG1R Laufrädern?


----------



## Gogs (2. Juni 2016)

derbenno schrieb:


> Was war/ist mit deinen LG1R Laufrädern?



Meine haben keine 3 Ausfahrten überlebt. 
Und das ohne harten Bikepark Einsatz. 
Und meine Kulanz sah so aus dass gegen Geld die Felgenringe getauscht wurden. 

Für mich der gleiche Schrott wie das Rad. 
Alles zusammen mit den Laufrädern sind es jetzt 11 Wochen ohne Bike und ich warte immer noch. 
Und das nach ca. 5 Nachmittagen fahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## derbenno (2. Juni 2016)

Gogs schrieb:


> Meine haben keine 3 Ausfahrten überlebt.
> Und das ohne harten Bikepark Einsatz.
> Und meine Kulanz sah so aus dass gegen Geld die Felgenringe getauscht wurden.
> 
> ...


Was musstest du bezahlen für die Carbon Felgen? Gerne auch per PN

11 Wochen gibt es das Bike ja noch nicht mal?!


----------



## Gogs (2. Juni 2016)

derbenno schrieb:


> Was musstest du bezahlen für die Carbon Felgen? Gerne auch per PN
> 
> 11 Wochen gibt es das Bike ja noch nicht mal?!



Ich habe das 2015er.
Somit auch die Alu Laufräder. 
Habe aber nicht mehr die Race sondern die LG1+ FELGENRINGE genommen. 
Sind etwas stabiler aber auch nicht der Renner. 
Waren um die 180 Euro. 
Die Race waren glaub ca. 40 Euro teurer. 
Denke dass man bei dem carbon arm wird. 

Da gehört ein anderer vernünftiger Laufradsatz rein und kein Leichtbau.


----------



## earthquake92 (2. Juni 2016)

@derbenno

Zur Info: Den Laufradsatz habe ich in mein neues Gambler übernommen.

Habe Spiel am Hinterrad (klappert wenn man im eingebauten Zustand daran wackelt). 

Musste das Laufrad zwei mal einschicken und es wackelt immernoch. 

Jedes Mal war das Laufrad nach dem dritten Tag wieder bei mir. Nun hatte ich ausgehandelt, dass mir ein neues Laufrad aufgebaut, dies getestet wird und erst, nachdem die einwandfreie Funktion getestet wurde wieder zurück geschickt wird.

Das aktuelle fahre ich und muss ich erst zurück schicken, wenn das neue da ist.

Das war allerdings vor zwei Monaten und immer werde ich vertröstet, dass es kommende Woche in den Versand geht.

Also über den Service kann ich mich deshalb nicht wirklich beklagen, in dem Fall könnte es jetzt aber etwas zügiger gehen.

Ein Kumpel von mir hat vor zwei Wochen sein neues Tues AL bekommen. 
Ebenfalls ständig lockerer Steuersatz, quietschende Nabe am Vr und knacksender Hinterbau. 

Der "günstige" Preis muss von den Rahmen kommen. So wie die verarbeitet sind werden die bei entsprechend hoher Anzahl in der Produktion quasi nix kosten.

Ich für meinen Teil bin durch mit YT und wieder glücklicher und von Problemen verschonter Gambler fahrer.


----------



## Dorango (2. Juni 2016)

Also ich fahre das 2015 ner Tues Al habe keine dieser Probleme war bis jetzt 4 Tage damit im Park. Das einzige was ich hatte war das ich Risse in den nippeln dadurch lockerten die Speichen im VR. Das ist eher wegen meiner Erfahrung im biken geschuldet.


----------



## Gogs (3. Juni 2016)

Dorango schrieb:


> Also ich fahre das 2015 ner Tues Al habe keine dieser Probleme war bis jetzt 4 Tage damit im Park. Das einzige was ich hatte war das ich Risse in den nippeln dadurch lockerten die Speichen im VR. Das ist eher wegen meiner Erfahrung im biken geschuldet.



Ich bins gewohnt wöchentlich die Saison über in den Park um richtig schreddern zu gehen und dann mal höchstens nen Platten zu haben. 
Wer zum Teufel hat Lust und Zeit nach jedem Ausritt sein Bike komplett zu zerlegen und prüfen? 
Waschen,  ölen,  drauf sitzen und Spaß haben ist die richtige Reihenfolge


----------



## Sushi1976 (5. Juni 2016)

Wie macht sich der Kage Dämpfer im Tues? Taugt der was ? Bekomme mein Bike nächste Woche 


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dorango (5. Juni 2016)

Hab ihn gegen den Vivid Coil getauscht der arbeitet mir etwas feinfühliger. Aber er macht seine Arbeit. An deiner Stelle würde ich heute das höhere Modell wählen.


----------



## Domi. (8. Juni 2016)

Also ich fahre das Tues AL mit dem Kage. 
Die ganze Karre schebbert hinten wie sau, macht bei schnellen schlägen zu und fährt sich richtig .....
Der Dämpfer hat auch schon richtige schleifspuren von der Feder.
Ich werde demnächst mal nen anderen probieren und hoffen, dass es am Kage liegt und nicht das Rad sich so scheiße fährt.
Hat von euch jemand auch das Problem.
Musste heute feststellen, dass bei den Core Laufrädern der Felgenstoss aufgeht und versatz hat.
Werde da mal YT kontaktieren.
Jemand ähnliche Erfahrungen gemacht???


----------



## Sushi1976 (8. Juni 2016)

Ich hoffe, dass dies nur ein Einzelfall ist.....kann doch nicht sein, das ein neues Bike nach kurzer Zeit so klappert...
Ich bin gespannt, bis Freitag dürfte mein Tues AL bei mir sein


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Sasse82 (8. Juni 2016)

Ich bin vom Vivid auf den Double Barrel umgestiegen und mit dem richtigen Setup bin ich nun richtig zufrieden. Das Bike fährt sich nun super!
Am Vivid hatte ich auch Schleifspuren, das liegt meiner Meinung nach an der langen Feder, die sich bei den Erschütterungen durchbiegt und an dem fehlenden Gummischutz auf der Innenseite.


----------



## Partizan23 (8. Juni 2016)

Ich hab seit ein paar Wochen das Tues CF. Das Bike macht so richtig Spaß, es klappert gar nix; im Gegenteil: es ist im Vergleich zu vielen anderen Bikes, die ich bei den letzten Parkausflügen gesehen habe, sogar richtig leise. Viel Spaß mit dem Tues AL!


----------



## Rischar (8. Juni 2016)

Wo genau habt ihr die Schleifspuren am Dämpfer? 

Das Tues cf ist verdammt leise  der originalschutz an den kettenstreben schon gut, aber noch nicht 100% ausreichend. Ich hab noch bisschen mit tape abgeklebt. Jetzt hört man nix mehr. Außer reifengeräusche und das Schlürfen des Dämpfers


----------



## Sushi1976 (9. Juni 2016)

Welches Tune hat der Kage Rc im Tues AL 2016 ? Will ihn tauschen gegen Vivid Coil r2c


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## whurr (9. Juni 2016)

Kage LL, Vivid ML


----------



## andrewam (9. Juni 2016)

Bei der Sache mit den Geräuschen nimmt es mich Persönlich einfach wunder wie gross das Fachwissen der entsprechenden Person in diesem bereich ist?
Geräusche sind normal, und klappern auch.
 Das kommt vor, jedoch lässt es sich meistens schnell beheben indem man halt weiss was zu tun ist.
 Das ist wohl auch nicht immer der fall obwohl es bei einem Versenderbike wirklich wichtig wäre sich auszukennen..
Habe selbst 2 Tues von kollegen Geräuschlos gemacht da sie gejammert haben, war nichts was nicht auch an einem Highend Bike nerfig geklappert hätte...


----------



## MikeGa (9. Juni 2016)

Finde meins nicht besonders klapprig 
Wäre trotzdem interessant was was du bei den beiden Tues gemacht hast


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Domi. (9. Juni 2016)

andrewam schrieb:


> Bei der Sache mit den Geräuschen nimmt es mich Persönlich einfach wunder wie gross das Fachwissen der entsprechenden Person in diesem bereich ist?
> Geräusche sind normal, und klappern auch.
> Das kommt vor, jedoch lässt es sich meistens schnell beheben indem man halt weiss was zu tun ist.
> Das ist wohl auch nicht immer der fall obwohl es bei einem Versenderbike wirklich wichtig wäre sich auszukennen..
> Habe selbst 2 Tues von kollegen Geräuschlos gemacht da sie gejammert haben, war nichts was nicht auch an einem Highend Bike nerfig geklappert hätte...





Danke für deinen hilfreichen Beitrag, musste gerade feststellen dass ich keine Ahnung von Rädern hab.


----------



## andrewam (10. Juni 2016)

Beim einten war der Steuersatz einfach zu locker und die vorspannung des dämpfers zu klein. Beim andern war die einte dämpferaufnahme zu fest angezogen und hat dadurch geknackt.. und auch sachen wir nicht sauber eingepresste PF innenlager können solche geräusche verursachen ofer nicht komplett angetogene schaltaugen bzw schaltwerke. Trockene lager und lockere schrauben...

Ich rede wirklich aus erfahrung und möchte niemandem unterstellen keine ahnung zu haben. Jedoch hab ich erfahrungen mit solchen menschen gemacht. Gleich die ganze sache schlecht reden weil man hier und da mal ein geräusch hört aber selber keine ahnung haben


----------



## Rischar (10. Juni 2016)

Tolles geräuschlos-machen  Deine Maßnahmen sind korrekte Montage und Pflege der Komponenten. Das hat mit einwandfreier Funktion des Rads zu tun.

Geräuschreduzierung ist Optimierung der Leitungsführung, Abkleben der Streben,...


----------



## andrewam (10. Juni 2016)

Nur leider werden die Tues gerne mit den fehlern ausgeliefert und sind deswegen bei erstkontakt möglicherweise vorhanden, deswegen auch in der kategorie geräuschlos machen..


----------



## roQer (12. Juni 2016)

Der Integra Austausch-Vorbau von Renthal, der von YT verschickt wurde, hat offenbar 1 cm rise. So steht es zumindest auf dem Begleitschreiben. Hatte der alte nicht 0 rise? Muss man jetzt Spacer rausnehmen oder Gabel absenken, um an den alten stack Wert zu kommen, oder merkt ihr keine Änderung der Geo?


Gesendet von iPad mit Tapatalk


----------



## Gogs (15. Juni 2016)

roQer schrieb:


> Der Integra Austausch-Vorbau von Renthal, der von YT verschickt wurde, hat offenbar 1 cm rise. So steht es zumindest auf dem Begleitschreiben. Hatte der alte nicht 0 rise? Muss man jetzt Spacer rausnehmen oder Gabel absenken, um an den alten stack Wert zu kommen, oder merkt ihr keine Änderung der Geo?
> 
> 
> Gesendet von iPad mit Tapatalk



Ich habe einen der beiden 1cm Spacer über die obere Gabelbrücke und diese runter gesetzt. 
Müsste somit wieder in alter Position sein. 

LG


----------



## Joey12345 (21. Juni 2016)

Wie hier schonmal geschrieben wurde hatte auch ich echte Probleme beim zerlegen von meinem TUES CF. 
Die Streben vom Hinterbau und vor allem Sitzstrebe und Rocker haben sich nahezu nicht voneinander lösen lassen. 
Selbst mitm Gummihammer hat sich da nix getan. Hab dann irgendwann YT kontaktiert ob ich vielleicht doch zu blöd bin oder was übersehen hab, aber die Aussage war dann auch nur : "Das kann schon sein, dass da mehr Kraft nötig ist"

Irgendwann wars dann wohl genug Kraft, aber dafür hab ich jetzt schöne Macken im Sitzrohr und Unterrohr vom ständigen hin- und herruckeln. 

Wie auch immer....
Hab mir jetzt den DHX2 eingebaut und war ein paar mal damit unterwegs und grundsätzlich muss ich sagen geht das TUES damit wirklich absolut Sahne. 
Solang bis meine hintere Bremse aufgrund einer undichten Leitung versagt hat, weil die Leitung vom Rocker gequetscht wurde 
--> Hier im Thread ein bekanntes Problem welches hier auch schon ein paar mal angesprochen wurde....
Hab YT kontatkiert ob die irgendwelche Lösungen dafür hätten.

Zitat:
_"Leider hat der Dämpfer den du verwendest scheinbar Überlänge, weshalb der Dämpfer ein wenig zu weit ausfedert, was zum quetschen deiner Bremsleitung führt.

FOX hat bei ihren Federelementen eine Toleranz von bis zu 2 mm in der Länge. Deshalb wird dein Dämpfer etwas zu lang für die Konstruktion des Hinterbaus sein, weshalb deine Bremsleitung gequetscht wird. Solltest du den Dämpfer weiter verwenden wollen, müsstest du die Bremsleitung anders verlegen."_

Also damit kann ich mich wirklich nur schwer abfinden und bin ernsthaft am überlegen ob ich den Rahmen gegen was anderes tausche, auch wenn das Bike grundsätzlich wirklich viel Spaß macht


----------



## goetseb (22. Juni 2016)

Blöde Antwort von YT. Mein serienmäßiger Void quetscht doch auch die Bremsleitung. Das doch ein Konstruktionsfehler. 
Wie hat Gwin denn die Leitung gelegt?


----------



## Rischar (22. Juni 2016)

Meiner auch.
Dank des Forums habe ich die Leitung vor der ersten Ausfahrt anders verlegt.

Einfach die eine Leitungshalterung unter der Wippe nicht nutzen + die Leitungen etwas nach ziehen, dass sie in dem Bereich nach außen stoßen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Joey12345 (23. Juni 2016)

goetseb schrieb:


> Blöde Antwort von YT. Mein serienmäßiger Void quetscht doch auch die Bremsleitung. Das doch ein Konstruktionsfehler.
> Wie hat Gwin denn die Leitung gelegt?



Zudem ne weitere Aussage war dass YT deshalb (unter anderem) den Float genommen haben weil der geringere Toleranzen hat. 
Der Angel-Typ fährt ja aber auch den DHX2 somit sollte das ja keine unmögliche Kombi sein. 

Hier mal Gwin, sieht sehr normal verlegt aus:






Hier zum Vergleich meine Konstellation. Ob beim Gwin da in der Mitte Material rausgenommen wurde kann man nur mutmaßen aber aus dem Winkel siehts eventuell so aus.


----------



## Stubenkueken (24. Juni 2016)

So, jetzt mal hier meine erfahrungen, die ich in den letzten 2 Monaten mit meinem tues gemacht habe. Ich fahre ein yt tues pro 2016 was mir etwas überpünktlich geliefert worden ist in M bei 1,80m. Ich bin damit in dieser Zeit schon ein paar trails gerockt... Über das Fahrverhalten brauch ich hier wohl nich viel sagen, außer das es sagenhaft ist, das Bike ist Mega leise und beim zischen der fit4 Kartusche bekomm ich jedesmal ein fettes Grinsen ins Gesicht.

Ich hab es jetzt oft auf unseren hometrails bewegt wobei mir nach kurzer Zeit aufgefallen ist das das lenkopflager nicht richtig fest war. Als wir einen Tag in Winterberg waren habe ich es nach gezogen und es war erst gut. Letzte Woche waren wir in Saalbach und in leogang. Da hat das lenkkopflager angefangen zu knarzen. Daraufhin habe ich es ausgebaut ( richtig easy, ca 30min mit reinigen u neu fetten). Zwischen Lagerschalen u carbonrahmen war sehr wenig bis gar keine montagepaste. Da hab ich ordentlich carbonpaste drauf gemacht und zwischen L.schalen und gabelschaft gut gefettet. Ergebnis: 6tage Saalbach u leogang mit ordentlich regen,Matsch u dreck, keine Geräusche mehr.

Ich bin mehr als zufrieden mit diesem genialen Panzer. Auch wenn mir alle (Alu Verfechter) von Carbon abgeraten haben und ständig hoffen das mir etwas kaputt geht. Ich kanns nur empfehlen... Mein tues und ich haben good times


----------



## feluetti (29. Juni 2016)

Hat jemand den Vivid Dämpfer mit Huber Bushings versehen?
Wie sind da die Erfahrungen?


----------



## goetseb (29. Juni 2016)

Joey12345 schrieb:


> Hier zum Vergleich meine Konstellation.



Was hast Du gemacht? Bremsschlauch auf die andere Seite gezogen? Wird er da nicht genauso gequetscht?

Danke.


----------



## Joey12345 (4. Juli 2016)

goetseb schrieb:


> Was hast Du gemacht? Bremsschlauch auf die andere Seite gezogen? Wird er da nicht genauso gequetscht?
> 
> Danke.



Ich hab einfach mal auch die obere Kabelführung nicht benutzt. 
Das hats aber nicht besser gemacht, denn dadurch ist die Leitung jetzt auf die andere Seite bzw. ganz in die Mitte gerutscht. 
Was ich jetzt weiterhin mach muss ich mal schauen


----------



## Rischar (4. Juli 2016)

Joey12345 schrieb:


> Ich hab einfach mal auch die obere Kabelführung nicht benutzt.
> Das hats aber nicht besser gemacht, denn dadurch ist die Leitung jetzt auf die andere Seite bzw. ganz in die Mitte gerutscht.
> Was ich jetzt weiterhin mach muss ich mal schauen


Einfach die Kabelführung genau unter dem Dämpfer nicht benutzen und die Kabel paar cm nach ziehen, dass sie nach außen liegen und fertig!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freerider1504 (5. Juli 2016)

feluetti schrieb:


> Hat jemand den Vivid Dämpfer mit Huber Bushings versehen?
> Wie sind da die Erfahrungen?



Grundsätzlich sind die Huber Buchsen absolut spitze, sehr gute Qualität. Habe Sie in 4 Dämpfern verbaut und jedesmal war das Ansprechverhalten nach dem Umbau deutlich besser im Vergleich zum Original.


----------



## Joey12345 (5. Juli 2016)

Freerider1504 schrieb:


> Grundsätzlich sind die Huber Buchsen absolut spitze, sehr gute Qualität. Habe Sie in 4 Dämpfern verbaut und jedesmal war das Ansprechverhalten nach dem Umbau deutlich besser im Vergleich zum Original.



Grundsätzlich richtig. Ansprechverhalten im Stand ist schon definitiv besser als bei den Standard Alu-Beschichteten Lagern. 
Ob man das aber beim fahren merkt?? ich könnte das zumindest nicht beurteilen. 

Die Gleitlager verschleißen etwas schneller bzw schlagen schneller aus. 
Was ich grundsätzlich kein Problem finde, man sollte es aber erwähnen. 

Schadet definitiv nicht da ein paar auf Ersatz zu holen. Gewechselt sind die ja dann sofort.


----------



## Joey12345 (11. Juli 2016)

Weiß eigentlich jemand welche Maße der Steuersatz hat (Lagerschalen Außendurchmesser) und hat schon jemand einen anderen Steuersatz verbaut?


----------



## feluetti (11. Juli 2016)

Kann ich dir heute Abend messen, wenn du willst. Hab die Lager gerade draussen.
Vielleicht brauche ich aber nochmal eine erinnerung! :-D


----------



## Joey12345 (11. Juli 2016)

feluetti schrieb:


> Kann ich dir heute Abend messen, wenn du willst. Hab die Lager gerade draussen.
> Vielleicht brauche ich aber nochmal eine erinnerung! :-D



Ah ja perfekt wenn die eh draußen sind würd sich das anbieten 

Hab da nämlich irgendwas im Kopf mal gehört zu haben dass das kein Standardmaß am Steuerrohr sein soll (44,49,56 etc)
PS: Passende Ersatzlager hab ich mir damals von FSA besorgt, weil ich die bei Acros nicht bekommen hab


----------



## feluetti (11. Juli 2016)

Lager oben, Aussendurchmesser 41,8mm (41,78mm)
Lager unten, Aussendurchmesser 52mm (51,98mm)


----------



## Joey12345 (12. Juli 2016)

feluetti schrieb:


> Lager oben, Aussendurchmesser 41,8mm (41,78mm)
> Lager unten, Aussendurchmesser 52mm (51,98mm)



Danke!
Und hat du die Lagerschalen auch gemessen? 
Die wären ja für den neuen Steuersatz wichtiger ?


----------



## feluetti (12. Juli 2016)

Kann ich messen sobald ich meinen Rahmen wieder habe.
Aber das unterscheidet sich doch nur bis auf ein paar hunderstel...?


----------



## Joey12345 (14. Juli 2016)

feluetti schrieb:


> Kann ich messen sobald ich meinen Rahmen wieder habe.
> Aber das unterscheidet sich doch nur bis auf ein paar hunderstel...?



Ne glaub wir reden grad etwas aneinander vorbei. 
Ich will ja einen komplett anderen Steuersatz (Nicht nur die Lager) also brauch ich quasi den Aussendurchmesser der eingepressten Lagerschalen bzw. den Innendurchmesser des Carbon Steuerrohrs.


----------



## feluetti (14. Juli 2016)

Lagerschalen sind keine eingepresst, die Lager liegen direkt im Rahmen auf Carbon auf.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Joey12345 (18. Juli 2016)

feluetti schrieb:


> Lagerschalen sind keine eingepresst, die Lager liegen direkt im Rahmen auf Carbon auf.



Aaaaah ja, das war dann die Info die mir gefehlt hat!
Dann hast du mit deiner Aussage natürlich vollkommen recht. 
Da hab ich gar nicht geschaut als ich meins zerlegt hatte weil ich bin einfach davon ausgegangen dass da auf jeden Fall Schalen eingepresst sind. War mir gar nicht bewusst dass man IS Steuersätze bei Carbonrahmen verwendet.


----------



## mingus (20. Juli 2016)

Kann mir jemand sagen wie viele Volume Spacer beim Float X2 verbaut sind wenn YT die Komplettbikes ausliefert? Ich habe mir einen MY2017 Float X2 zugelegt, da sind ab Werk 7 von 14 möglichen orangen Plastikspacern verbaut (die 2-teiligen). Passt das bei 85kg?


----------



## andrewam (21. Juli 2016)

Hab bei meinem Tues CF das ich am Dezember 15 gekauft habe mal den Dämpfer ausgebaut um die funktionskontrolle der Lager durchzuführen (anheben des Hinterbaus um einfedern zu simulieren) war ziemlich überrascht, dass nach etwa 50mm einfach schluss war. Habe deshalb den ganzen Hinterbau auseinander genommen und festgestellt das alle Lager ausser eins sich keinen milimeter mehr bewegen liessen. 
So schlimm hab ich das nach so kurzer Zeit noch nicht erlebt. Hatte aber auch kein Fett in de  Lagern.

Ich möchte euch nur darauf hinweisen bei gelegenheit die Kontrolle auch durchzuführen und falls nötig neue Lager einzupressen. Werde bei Interesse noch ein How-to veröffentlichen


----------



## spielkindnaiv (22. Juli 2016)

Gerne ein howto posten!


----------



## mingus (4. August 2016)

Kann man bei den Dämpferbuchsen auch die 15.75 x 8 verwenden? Die 16 x 8 gibt es nur von RS, nehme mal an YT verbaut auch original Fox Buchsen.


----------



## Freerider1504 (9. August 2016)

Ja YT verbaut die originalen Fox Buchsen. Sollte also problemlos gehen.


----------



## Gogs (11. August 2016)

So, 
Jetzt mal was positives zum Rad.

Seid der Rahmen getauscht wurde hat sich der Steuersatz nur noch ein mal gelockert und die Kettenführung hat nach drei Abfahrten in Morzine ihre schrauben verloren.
Das ist bei den netten Franzosen ganz toll 

Aber sonst war der Bock jetzt richtig unauffällig. 
Morzine, Les Gets, Leogang, Bischofsmais und mehr mals Albstadt ohne Probleme. 

Es scheint doch was zu taugen 
Und kann mit dem Rest was dort rum fährt locker mit halten


----------



## Marc1984 (18. August 2016)

Servus Leute  Ich steh derzeit vor der Entscheidung Tues CF Pro oder Canyon Sender 9.0, habe wir hier vielleicht ein paar Leute die mit ihrem CF Pro auch mal in Lac Blanc oder Todtnau unterwegs sind? Ein Proberitt zur Entscheidungsfindung wäre ne coole Sache  Gruss Marc


----------



## feluetti (18. August 2016)

Habe 'nur' das Tues CF Comp, bin aber ab und zu dort unterwegs!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Burnhard (21. August 2016)

andrewam schrieb:


> Hab bei meinem Tues CF das ich am Dezember 15 gekauft habe mal den Dämpfer ausgebaut um die funktionskontrolle der Lager durchzuführen (anheben des Hinterbaus um einfedern zu simulieren) war ziemlich überrascht, dass nach etwa 50mm einfach schluss war. Habe deshalb den ganzen Hinterbau auseinander genommen und festgestellt das alle Lager ausser eins sich keinen milimeter mehr bewegen liessen.
> So schlimm hab ich das nach so kurzer Zeit noch nicht erlebt. Hatte aber auch kein Fett in de  Lagern.
> 
> Ich möchte euch nur darauf hinweisen bei gelegenheit die Kontrolle auch durchzuführen und falls nötig neue Lager einzupressen. Werde bei Interesse noch ein How-to veröffentlichen



Hast du dir dabei zufällig die Masse der Lager notiert?
Oder hat die sonst jemand?


----------



## feluetti (22. August 2016)

Die Dimensionen der Lager stehen in der Explosionszeichnung von YT.


----------



## andrewam (22. August 2016)

Burnhard schrieb:


> Hast du dir dabei zufällig die Masse der Lager notiert?
> Oder hat die sonst jemand?


6904RS	x2
3903RS	x2
6200RS	x2
398VRS   x2

Warte immernoch auf die 398VRS die ein spezialmass sind und nirgendswo anders zu erwerben sind. YT hat seit monaten keine lagersets fürs Tues CF mehr auf lager

Finds ehrlichgesagt echt miserabel das eine grosse firma wie YT es nicht schafft eine Verfügbarkeit für lagersets ihrer Bikes zu gewährleisten. Sowas sollte immer auf lager sein, oder zumindest auf der Webseite darauf hingewiesen werden das diese momentan nicht lieferbar sind, anstatt die position einfach komplett aus der seite zu löschen.
Ich als kunde habe nun das nachsehen und muss wohl oder über mit meinen provisorisch reparierten lagern auskommen, und hoffen das nichts kaputt geht


----------



## N0S (22. August 2016)

andrewam schrieb:


> 6904RS	x2
> 3903RS	x2
> 6200RS	x2
> 398VRS   x2
> ...




Hab meine Lager komplett gegen SKF und Enduro Bearings getauscht. Bei Enduro Bearings findet man auch das 398er. Hab es allerdings nur in UK gefunden und auch dort bestellt lief aber alles schnell und unproblematisch ab  -> http://www.wychbearings.co.uk/398-E-LLU-MAX-Enduro.html


----------



## frank70 (22. August 2016)

es sind ihnen auch die lager fürs tues 2.0 alu ausgegangen, sowas darf eigentlich nicht passieren, und das mitte saison. seit jahren 1. negativpunkt von yt


----------



## andrewam (22. August 2016)

N0S schrieb:


> Hab meine Lager komplett gegen SKF und Enduro Bearings getauscht. Bei Enduro Bearings findet man auch das 398er. Hab es allerdings nur in UK gefunden und auch dort bestellt lief aber alles schnell und unproblematisch ab  -> http://www.wychbearings.co.uk/398-E-LLU-MAX-Enduro.html


Danke für den link. Stört die verlängerte innere lagerschale nicht? Original von yt ist ja die bündig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## N0S (22. August 2016)

andrewam schrieb:


> Danke für den link. Stört die verlängerte innere lagerschale nicht? Original von yt ist ja die bündig


also meine war innen 11mm und aussen 10mm breit wie abgebildet. hab das 2015er modell. ka ob es am 16er geändert wurde?! laut explosionszeichnung aber nicht. hast du ein bild von deinem lager?


----------



## andrewam (22. August 2016)

N0S schrieb:


> also meine war innen 11mm und aussen 10mm breit wie abgebildet. hab das 2015er modell. ka ob es am 16er geändert wurde?! laut explosionszeichnung aber nicht. hast du ein bild von deinem lager?


Hab auch das 15er, also werdens wohl die richtigen sein, da hab ich beim säubern der lager wohl nicht genug gut geschaut.
Habs mir jetzt mal so zusammengestellt wie es eigentlich stimmen sollte


----------



## ale2812 (22. August 2016)

http://www.riderzone.de/Enduro-Bearings-Kugellager/

falls ein lager nicht gelistet sein sollte, einfach email schreiben (siehe impressum) - eigtl kann der betreiber alles bestellen.

seid froh, dass yt keine lager auf lager hat und kauft lieber gute qualität


----------



## andrewam (22. August 2016)

Danke für den link, hab aber leider bereits bei  den engländern bestellt


----------



## N0S (22. August 2016)

andrewam schrieb:


> Hab auch das 15er, also werdens wohl die richtigen sein, da hab ich beim säubern der lager wohl nicht genug gut geschaut.
> Habs mir jetzt mal so zusammengestellt wie es eigentlich stimmen sollte



 

wusste auch nicht dass man das 398er hier bekommt. aber egal hauptsache du hast jetzt auch bald  gute lager drin


----------



## derbenno (30. August 2016)

Gogs schrieb:


> So,
> Jetzt mal was positives zum Rad.
> 
> Seid der Rahmen getauscht wurde hat sich der Steuersatz nur noch ein mal gelockert und die Kettenführung hat nach drei Abfahrten in Morzine ihre schrauben verloren.
> ...


Servus

welches Modell hast du genau? Ich hab das CF Pro und bei mir löst sich der Steuersatz auch ab und an mal. Wie kam es das du einen neuen Rahmen bekommen hast? Bei mir sind jetzt nach 4 Monaten die Lager vom Steuersatz defekt...

Und noch was anderes: Hat jemand das selbe Problem das die Endanschläge vom X0 Schaltwerk brechen? Bei mir war es schon 2 mal der Fall


----------



## Marc1984 (1. September 2016)

derbenno schrieb:


> Servus
> 
> welches Modell hast du genau? Ich hab das CF Pro und bei mir löst sich der Steuersatz auch ab und an mal. Wie kam es das du einen neuen Rahmen bekommen hast? Bei mir sind jetzt nach 4 Monaten die Lager vom Steuersatz defekt...
> 
> Und noch was anderes: Hat jemand das selbe Problem das die Endanschläge vom X0 Schaltwerk brechen? Bei mir war es schon 2 mal der Fall



Wenn sich der Steuersatz immer wieder löst, schickt das Moped zu YT, ist ja ein bekanntes Problem. Die haben jetzt ein Werkzeug und arbeiten den Lagersitz nach da der einfach zu kurz ist, dort wird er dann tiefer gefräst.


----------



## N0S (1. September 2016)

Ist das Problem mit den losen steuersätzen bei allen Rahmen Größen? Hatte es erst einmal dass er sich gelöst hat aber hält jetzt seit mehreren Monaten super.  Hab Größe L


----------



## feluetti (1. September 2016)

Habe es in M, bei mir hat er sich zwei mal gelöst. 
Hab dann mit einem Kumpel den Steuersatz mal komplett rausgenommen, alles gereinigt, neu gefettet und auch richtig montiert - seither hat sich da nichts mehr gelockert


----------



## Marc1984 (2. September 2016)

N0S schrieb:


> Ist das Problem mit den losen steuersätzen bei allen Rahmen Größen? Hatte es erst einmal dass er sich gelöst hat aber hält jetzt seit mehreren Monaten super.  Hab Größe L



...ist glaub ich Grössenunabhängig und es hat nicht jedes Bike dieses Problem, aber man liest es doch immer wieder bei einigen dass sich der Steuersatz gern mal löst und bei YT ist das Problem bekannt ...einfach mal bei YT nachfragen und dann zum Saisonende hinschicken zum nacharbeiten, dann is auch egal wenns Bike mal bisl weg ist, fahren geht dann ja eh nicht so im Winter ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marc1984 (2. September 2016)

feluetti schrieb:


> Habe es in M, bei mir hat er sich zwei mal gelöst.
> Hab dann mit einem Kumpel den Steuersatz mal komplett rausgenommen, alles gereinigt, neu gefettet und auch richtig montiert - seither hat sich da nichts mehr gelockert



am Anfang muss sich der Steuersatz ja eh erst mal richtig setzen, da sollte man ihn ja schon nochmal richtig nachziehen , das stimmt schon  kenne da Härtefälle da hat sich der Steuersatz mehrmal täglich gelöst, hahhaha ^^


----------



## ale2812 (2. September 2016)

da jede rahmengröße gleichlange steuerrohre hat, sollte es da keinen zshg geben


----------



## roQer (7. September 2016)

Müsste meine BOS Idylle langsam zum Service einschicken. Nach einem Jahr fährt sich die Gabel zunehmend komisch und verliert Öl. Habt ihr gute Erfahrungen mit Sports Nut gemacht? Alternativ habe ich an Fahrrad Fahrwerk gedacht. Wie sind eure Empfehlungen?


----------



## N0S (7. September 2016)

roQer schrieb:


> Müsste meine BOS Idylle langsam zum Service einschicken. Nach einem Jahr fährt sich die Gabel zunehmend komisch und verliert Öl. Habt ihr gute Erfahrungen mit Sports Nut gemacht? Alternativ habe ich an Fahrrad Fahrwerk gedacht. Wie sind eure Empfehlungen?


 
Hab meine auch noch nie im Service gehabt aber werde sie demnächst zu Fahrrad Fahrwerke schicken. Habs Gefühl die haben das im Griff. Bisher nur gutes gehört und gelesen.

Servicemäsig von bos bin ich enttäuscht. Top Produkt aber die sind nicht fähig in der Quick start und Service manual die gleichen Werte einzutragen. Einmal ist am 14er 6kant High speed compression und in der anderen anleitung ist es die Schlitz schraube.... 
Hatte hier mal ein Thema dazu aufgemacht

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/fahrwerk-tues-cf-pro-2015-bos-idylle-rare-fcv-bos-void2.814979/

Hab dann mal YT angefragt da hieß es sie haben dazu keine Anleitung mehr....  Eigentlich ein Witz wie ich finde.


----------



## goetseb (8. September 2016)

N0S schrieb:


> Top Produkt aber die sind nicht fähig in der Quick start und Service manual die gleichen Werte einzutragen. Einmal ist am 14er 6kant High speed compression und in der anderen anleitung ist es die Schlitz schraube....



Ich habe es leider auch noch nicht rausgebracht, welche Schraube für was ist. Bei meinen Fox-Gabeln merkt man das - bei BOS merke ich im Stand nichts und im Fahren auch nicht so wirklich.

Jemand Ahnung?


----------



## Gogs (8. September 2016)

roQer schrieb:


> Müsste meine BOS Idylle langsam zum Service einschicken. Nach einem Jahr fährt sich die Gabel zunehmend komisch und verliert Öl. Habt ihr gute Erfahrungen mit Sports Nut gemacht? Alternativ habe ich an Fahrrad Fahrwerk gedacht. Wie sind eure Empfehlungen?




Beide gut. 
Kann aus eigener Erfahrung sagen dass es bei Fahrrad Fahrwerk recht zügig geht. 
Sonderwünsche sind kein Problem!


----------



## Gogs (8. September 2016)

Ruckelt euer Void bei langen Abfahrten?

In Parks in den Alpen scheint meiner heiß zu laufen, macht geräusche, federt ruckelig ein & aus und wirkt träge. 
Am Start ist immer alles ok. 
Nach ner weile kommt dann das Problem. 
Rebound und low speed sind fast ganz offen. 

Kennt jemand das Problem?


----------



## Rischar (15. September 2016)

Hat Jemand eine Explosionszeichnung vom Tues cf Rahmen parat?
Eine Scheibe zw Wippe und Rahmen ist verbogen. Am größten Lager. Ich finde sie unter den Ersatzteilen bei yt nicht...


----------



## ale2812 (15. September 2016)

Rischar schrieb:


> Hat Jemand eine Explosionszeichnung vom Tues cf Rahmen parat?
> Eine Scheibe zw Wippe und Rahmen ist verbogen. Am größten Lager. Ich finde sie unter den Ersatzteilen bei yt nicht...


https://ytmedia.azureedge.net/pdf/TUES_CF_650B_Exploded_Drawing.pdf

findet man bei jedem modell auf der info seite mit den specs, geo, bilder etc ganz unten auf der seite


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rischar (18. September 2016)

Leider sind die Passscheiben der Lager in der Zeichnung nicht eingetragen. Habe sie vermessen und online bestellt.

Übrigens, dreht eure Hinterradachse nicht zu fest zu


----------



## whurr (18. September 2016)

Rischar schrieb:


> Übrigens, dreht eure Hinterradachse nicht zu fest zu


Was hat es Dir denn da rausgequetscht?


----------



## andrewam (20. September 2016)

Bin noch immer top zufrieden mit dem tues. Macht alles problemlos mit


----------



## Grumposaur (5. Oktober 2016)

Ich will mich ein CF Comp kaufen, aber ich lese hier das es Problemen mit die Steuersatz gibt? Wird das Rahmen unter Garantie gewechselt wenn es bleibt passieren?


----------



## andrewam (6. Oktober 2016)

Grumposaur schrieb:


> Ich will mich ein CF Comp kaufen, aber ich lese hier das es Problemen mit die Steuersatz gibt? Wird das Rahmen unter Garantie gewechselt wenn es bleibt passieren?



Also erstmal: Das Steuersatz Knacken bzw ein Loser steuersatz, auch wenns immer wieder passiert hat nichts mit dem Rahmen zu tun.

Wenn du ein Versender bike möchtest solltest du auch die Grundlagen des Schraubens am eigenen bike beherrschen.

Ein loser steuersatz zieht man entweder selber nach oder baut ihn aus reinigt ihn und baut ihn mit montagepaste zwischen lagerschale und rahmen wieder ein.

Das ist etwas vom einfachsten was du können solltest wenn du ein Versenderbike möchtest  ausser du willst einen Händler wütend machen in dem du mit nem YT in seinen Shop gehst und ihn fragst ob er dein bike repariert.


----------



## Marc1984 (6. Oktober 2016)

andrewam schrieb:


> Also erstmal: Das Steuersatz Knacken bzw ein Loser steuersatz, auch wenns immer wieder passiert hat nichts mit dem Rahmen zu tun.
> 
> Wenn du ein Versender bike möchtest solltest du auch die Grundlagen des Schraubens am eigenen bike beherrschen.
> 
> ...



Das ist so nicht richtig dass das nix mit dem Rahmen zu tun hat. Beim Tues ist es seitens YT auch bekannt dass sich der Steuersatz immer wieder löst. Deshalb haben die inzwischen ein Werkzeug und arbeiten den Rahmen, wenn er vom Kunden eingeschickt wird, nach. Da wird der Sitz etwas ausgefräst bzw. tiefer gearbeitet.
Und wieso sollte ein Shop keine Fremdbikes reparieren? Völliger Blödsinn, klar gibt es Shops die das nicht tun, das sind aber einfach Idioten und der Kunde ist da halt nix Wert bzw. man hört dann sie haben mit den eigenen Bikes genug zu tun, aber es gibt genug Shops die jede Marke zur Reparatur annehmen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andrewam (6. Oktober 2016)

Marc1984 schrieb:


> Das ist so nicht richtig dass das nix mit dem Rahmen zu tun hat. Beim Tues ist es seitens YT auch bekannt dass sich der Steuersatz immer wieder löst. Deshalb haben die inzwischen ein Werkzeug und arbeiten den Rahmen, wenn er vom Kunden eingeschickt wird, nach. Da wird der Sitz etwas ausgefräst bzw. tiefer gearbeitet.
> Und wieso sollte ein Shop keine Fremdbikes reparieren? Völliger Blödsinn, klar gibt es Shops die das nicht tun, das sind aber einfach Idioten und der Kunde ist da halt nix Wert bzw. man hört dann sie haben mit den eigenen Bikes genug zu tun, aber es gibt genug Shops die jede Marke zur Reparatur annehmen...


Ich selbst wurde wegen dem versenderbike schon aus 3 shops geschmissen...
Würde das eher nicht als blödsinn bezeichnen. Villeicht liegts ja dran das ich schweizer bin? Kanns echt nicht sagen


----------



## Marc1984 (6. Oktober 2016)

andrewam schrieb:


> Ich selbst wurde wegen dem versenderbike schon aus 3 shops geschmissen...
> Würde das eher nicht als blödsinn bezeichnen. Villeicht liegts ja dran das ich schweizer bin? Kanns echt nicht sagen



Joa wir haben auch nen Shop der dich rausschmeisst, er meint er hat mit seinem Bikes genug zu tun, aber ansonsten bin ich bis jetzt noch nirgends rausgeflogen...wie gesagt, der ist auch ein Idiot und meint halt es nicht nötig zu haben...egal mir wurscht, wird eh zu 90 % alles selber gemacht ;-)


----------



## andrewam (6. Oktober 2016)

Marc1984 schrieb:


> Joa wir haben auch nen Shop der dich rausschmeisst, er meint er hat mit seinem Bikes genug zu tun, aber ansonsten bin ich bis jetzt noch nirgends rausgeflogen...wie gesagt, der ist auch ein Idiot und meint halt es nicht nötig zu haben...egal mir wurscht, wird eh zu 90 % alles selber gemacht ;-)


Bei mir wird seit fast 2 jahren alles selber gemacht  hab mir erst gerade ein bronson cc und vorher ein banshee spitfire komplett alleine zusammengestellt. Auch dämpfer und gabelservice wird möglichst profesionell von mir ausgeführt


----------



## Grumposaur (6. Oktober 2016)

@andrewam : verstehe ich. Habe ein YT Capra und mein Freundin ein Canyon. Gabeln nachziehen oder neue Steuersatz einbauten ist kein Problem. Aber ich glaub das Marc recht hat: die Karbon Lagerschalen sind zu locker oder etwas. Weil ich habe noch niet mit Boxxer gabeln gehat das die einfach losschen (Na klar, nur wen Steuersatz alt und am ende war).

Ich habe auch kein Problem mit Bikeshops in Innsbruck, mein Freundin hat nur einmal das sie wohl ein Service machen wollen, aber nicht die bremsen... "wir mochten Sram Guides nicht...." Wahnsinn

Aber wichtigste: wenn nötig ist kann YT die Rahmen reparieren.


----------



## roQer (6. Oktober 2016)

Der Steuersatz beim Tues geht mir auch auf den Sack. Wenn man einen anderen einbauen lässt, z.B. den Cane Creek 110 (fährt auch schließlich Gwinn), verliert man dann die Garantie auf den Rahmen?


----------



## N0S (6. Oktober 2016)

Das müsstest du direkt bei YT nachfragen aber kanns mir kaum vorstellen dass dadurch die Garantie erlischt. 
Mein unteres Lager vom Steuersatz ist jetzt auch durch nach ca 10x Park besuch. Dann hab ich jetzt bald alle Lager an dem Bike gewechselt...
Schade dass an der Qualität der Lager gespart wird. Ansonsten bin ich ganz zufrieden damit


----------



## ale2812 (6. Oktober 2016)

zur garantie steht alles in den agbs und die findet man unten auf der homepage. 
weshalb sollte der wechsel eines verschliessenen teiles die garantie gefährden?


----------



## N0S (7. Oktober 2016)

Hier noch ein Link zum Steuersatz: http://shop.acros.de/ersatzteile/steuersatz/6583/kugellager-set-yt-carbon-modelle


----------



## marci911 (7. Oktober 2016)

Die Acros Lager kann ich empfehlen! Seitdem ich die im HT und Enduro verbaut hab ist Ruhe


----------



## Domi. (10. Oktober 2016)

Aufn Tues AL


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 2ndsky (12. Oktober 2016)

Hallo Zusammen,

mir sind am Wochenende an meinem YT TUES CF von 2015 am Hinterrad (Antriebsseite) 2 Speichen gerissen. Es handelt sich um die DT SWISS YT2020. Kann mir jemand auf die Schnelle sagen um was für Speichen sich es handelt (Länge etc.). Vielen Dank.

Grüße


----------



## andrewam (12. Oktober 2016)

2ndsky schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> mir sind am Wochenende an meinem YT TUES CF von 2015 am Hinterrad (Antriebsseite) 2 Speichen gerissen. Es handelt sich um die DT SWISS YT2020. Kann mir jemand auf die Schnelle sagen um was für Speichen sich es handelt (Länge etc.). Vielen Dank.
> 
> Grüße


Du könntest doch eine der noch ganzen Speichen kompett lösen ausbauen und ganz exakt messen? Und sonst halt bei yt anfragen


----------



## ale2812 (13. Oktober 2016)

http://www.pinkbike.com/news/fox-files-voluntary-recall-of-certain-float-x2-shocks.html


----------



## derbenno (13. Oktober 2016)

2ndsky schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> mir sind am Wochenende an meinem YT TUES CF von 2015 am Hinterrad (Antriebsseite) 2 Speichen gerissen. Es handelt sich um die DT SWISS YT2020. Kann mir jemand auf die Schnelle sagen um was für Speichen sich es handelt (Länge etc.). Vielen Dank.
> 
> Grüße


Die YT2020 sind baugleich zu den FR1950 Classic. Da solltest die Info herbekommen


----------



## whurr (13. Oktober 2016)

Die Speichenlänge könnte auf der Felge stehen. Tut sie zumindest bei den 26ern. Vielleicht also auch noch bei Dir, wenn die Aufkleber noch drauf sind.


----------



## earthquake92 (21. November 2016)

Habe heute mein Tues CF Comp erhalten.
Donnerstag wurde es verschickt, heute ist es angekommen.
Habe entgegen den Serien Laufrädern die E*Thirteen LG1+ verbaut.
Geiles Bike, vorallem in der Farbe schwarz! 

Was mich sehr überrascht und gefreut hat, dass statt der Sram X9 Schaltgruppe die neue GX 7-Fach verbaut ist!


----------



## marci911 (22. November 2016)

Bei mir ebenso! War sehr überrascht (positiv) dass das Bike nicht so wie angegeben geliefert wurde.
Aber ich hab die DT Swiss LR drauf, mit lautlosem Freilauf  
Schaltung GX und die Boxxer mit schwarzem Dekor 
Scharfes Gerät!


----------



## earthquake92 (23. November 2016)

Über den Freilaufsound, die Verarbeitung und die Optik bei den E*Thirteen Laufrädern kann ich mich nicht beschweren :-D
Die nehme ich immer mit, egal was an dem neuen Bike dran ist...

Das Bike sieht echt zum verlieben gut aus, meine Freundin ist schon neidisch


----------



## nox_ (28. November 2016)

Servus,

Frage an die Besitzer des Tues CF mit den BOS Komponenten:
Beim Winterservice ist mir ein Klackern aus der Dämpfergegend aufgefallen.
Die erste Vermutung waren ausgeschlagene Gleitlager in den Dämpferaugen.

Nach dem ausbauen ist mir nun aber aufgefallen, dass die Dämpferbuchsen im Dämpferauge etwa 1mm Spiel haben und man sie um dieses Spiel auch verschieben kann. Im Anhang sieht man es bei der oberen Buchse ganz gut. Man kann sie eben dann nach unten drücken.

Da das die original Buchsen sind, mit denen das Bike ausgeliefert wurde:
- Ist das bei Euch auch so?
- Ist dieses Spiel vertretbar? (Aus meiner Sicht nein, weil es Geräusche macht und durch das Spiel sicher auch auf Dauer etwas ausschlagen wird)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## goetseb (28. November 2016)

"Man kann sie eben dann nach unten drücken."

Wenn Du die Buchse nach unten gedrückt hast, ist dann bei der unteren Buchse der Spalt?


----------



## nox_ (28. November 2016)

Sorry, das war wohl nicht eindeutig.

Ja, man kann die Buchse um diesen 1mm hin- und herbewegen. Der Spalt verschwindet somit quasi nach unten 

Für mich sieht es so aus als wäre einfach die Buchse minimal zu groß bzw. dass irgendwelche Spacer vergessen wurden.


----------



## goetseb (28. November 2016)

Habe mal nachgeschaut. Ist bei meinem Dämpfer 0.25mm. Wieviel Spalt sein darf oder muß weiß ich leider nicht. Ein Klacken habe ich auch manchmal. Kommt vielleicht von Innen...?


----------



## goetseb (28. November 2016)

Huber-Buchsen gibt es ja leider nicht für BOS.  Kennt jemand gute Alternativen ?


----------



## san_andreas (28. November 2016)

Gut, schnell:

Bos bis 2016:

http://j-techsuspension.co.uk/colle...bushings/products/copy-of-j-tech-hd-m-kit-1-2


Ab 2016:

http://j-techsuspension.co.uk/collections/mount-kits-and-bushings/products/j-tech-hd-m-kit-1-2


----------



## chrisgsxr (29. November 2016)

Hi, muss an dieser Stelle die Jungs von YT loben. Mein Tues CF Comp hat als einziges von 10 bikes einen zweiwöchigen Aufenthalt in Whistler komplett ohne Ausfälle überstanden. 110 Abfahrten. 
Ich hatte aber über die ganze Saison immer wieder den Steuersatz nachziehen müssen. Deswegen hab ich jetzt einen neuen Hauptrahmen bekommen innerhalb einer Woche  
Super Service!
Dafür hab ich jetz ein jeffsy bestellt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Manjk (1. Dezember 2016)

Ciao Zusammen,

Ich wollte zu Weihnachten meinem TUES neue Finken spendieren und wollte mal nachfragen, was Ihr für Kombinationen fährt, allenfalls würde ich gerne etwas anderes ausprobieren? 

Zur Zeit: 
Vorne: Minion DHF 2.5 Maxx Grip
Hinten: HR II 2.4 DH Casing, vorher Minion DHF 2.5 Dual (keine Platten, bis in Malaga 4 Platten hintereinander, darum der Wechsel auf HR II)

Alternativen:
Vorne: Magic Mary Super Gravity VerStar
Hinten: Magic Mary Super Gravity TrailStar oder Hans Dampf Super Gravity TrailStar

Das System ist Tubeless und bis dato funktioniert es super.


----------



## goetseb (1. Dezember 2016)

Hatte die Saison MM TrailStar ohne SuperGravity hinten ->keine Probleme und 400gr weniger.
Versuche es die nächste Saison auch vorne damit. Leider gibt es kein VertStar ohne SG, sonst hätte ich die genommen. Nehme aber auch Empfehlungen an für: viel Grip, leicht (ohne Extraschutz), kann gerne schlecht rollen (dann muß ich weniger bremsen).


----------



## Manjk (1. Dezember 2016)

goetseb schrieb:


> Hatte die Saison MM TrailStar ohne SuperGravity hinten ->keine Probleme und 400gr weniger.
> Versuche es die nächste Saison auch vorne damit. Leider gibt es kein VertStar ohne SG, sonst hätte ich die genommen. Nehme aber auch Empfehlungen an für: viel Grip, leicht (ohne Extraschutz), kann gerne schlecht rollen (dann muß ich weniger bremsen).



...hahah...und man ist sowieso schon zu viel auf den Bremsen =). 
Vielen Dank für den Tip! Wie schwer bist und wie viel psi oder bar fährst Du im hinteren Reifen? Für den Bikepark reicht meistens single compound, aber Andalusia und Ligurien ist ein härte Test für jeden Reifen und dort setzt man besser auf double compound.


----------



## Patrice_F (2. Dezember 2016)

Weiss jemand wann die 2017er Tues (CF) ungefähr vorgestellt werden?


----------



## Manjk (12. Dezember 2016)

Ciao Zusammen,

kleine Frage: Ich würde gerne in meinem TUES CF 2015 einen Fox X2 verbauen. Beim Capra wurde der Rahmen von 2015 auf 2016 Modelle angepasst, weil die Fox Dämpfer bekanntlich eine Überlänge aufweisen. Wie sieht dies beim TUES aus?


----------



## earthquake92 (12. Dezember 2016)

Servus,

gibt es unter euch jemanden die den Acros Steuersatz gegen einen, einer anderen Marke getauscht haben? Z.B, Cane Creek? Welche Lagergröße bzw. welche Teile werden benötigt?


----------



## goetseb (12. Dezember 2016)

N0S schrieb:


> Hier noch ein Link zum Steuersatz: http://shop.acros.de/ersatzteile/steuersatz/6583/kugellager-set-yt-carbon-modelle


----------



## goetseb (12. Dezember 2016)

roQer schrieb:


> Der Steuersatz beim Tues geht mir auch auf den Sack. Wenn man einen anderen einbauen lässt, z.B. den Cane Creek 110 (fährt auch schließlich Gwinn), verliert man dann die Garantie auf den Rahmen?


----------



## N0S (14. Dezember 2016)

Ich hab den cane creek 110er verbaut. Hab einen microspacer benötigt. Bin aber nicht mehr ganz sicher ob es 0,25 oder 0,5mm war. Ohne diesen spacer klemmt er zu feste und man kann den Lenker nicht mehr drehen. Ansonsten hat alles tiptop funktioniert.

Oberteil: IS 42/28,6 tall
Unterteil: IS 52/30

Hab dazu noch den passenden aufschläger bestellt. 

Die cane creek microspacer/shim hab ich nur bei bike 24 gefunden. Vielleicht passen auch welche von anderen Herstellern. 
Diese kommen über den grünen klemmring der dann wieder in die Abdeckung eingeklemmt wird


----------



## earthquake92 (14. Dezember 2016)

Alles klar, vielen Dank! 
Habe mir nun den Cane Creek 40 bestellt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## goetseb (15. Dezember 2016)

N0S schrieb:


> Ich hab den cane creek 110er verbaut. Hab einen microspacer benötigt. Bin aber nicht mehr ganz sicher ob es 0,25 oder 0,5mm war. Ohne diesen spacer klemmt er zu feste und man kann den Lenker nicht mehr drehen. Ansonsten hat alles tiptop funktioniert.
> 
> Oberteil: IS 42/28,6 tall
> Unterteil: IS 52/30
> ...



Verschwindet damit das Problem des sich lockernden Steuerlagers?


----------



## earthquake92 (16. Dezember 2016)

goetseb schrieb:


> Verschwindet damit das Problem des sich lockernden Steuerlagers?



Bin auch mal gespannt.
Könnte mir gut vorstellen, dass das ständige Spiel, von dem popeligen Kunststoffzentrierring kommt. 
Ich hatte vorher allerdings zwei Scott Gambler, bei welchen ich jeweils das selbe problem hatte.
Ich habe keine Ahnung wo das her kommt, da ich beim Zusammenbau immer sehr sorgfältig bin und alle Klemmstellen penibel reinige und entfette.

Ich hab mir den 40er rausgelassen, allerdings liegt dem 52er unterteil ein Gabelkonus für 1 1/2  Steuerrohre bei.
Habe mir also zusätzlich noch den Reduzierring auf 1 1/8 geholt.

Zusätzlich habe ich auch einen 0,25er Distanzring gebraucht, ohne reibt das Top Cover am Rahmen.
Den hatte ich allerdings noch daheim rumliegen.


Hoffe das ich bald zum testen komme...


----------



## N0S (17. Dezember 2016)

Bei mir hatte sich der Steuersatz nur einmal gelockert nach ca 2 Tage fahren. Hab dann die schraube in der Kralle mit loctite befestigt und hatte dann Ruhe. Gewechselt hab ich ihn da bei mir das untere Lager durch war. 

Somit hab ich nach einer Saison die rahmenlager, Steuersatz und die Lager der e thirteen laufräder gewechselt. Hoffe nächstes jahr hab ich dann ruhe.


----------



## earthquake92 (19. Dezember 2016)

Alles gut, aber trotzdem komisch, dass die mit Loctite gesicherte Krallenschraube der verursacher war... Normal sollte da ja nach dem festziehen der Klemmungen keine Last mehr drauf sein.
Was mich auch etwas wundert ist, dass wenn der Steuersatz tatsächlich fest war das untere Lager schon nach einer Saison durch war... Bei entsprechender Vorspannung und spielfreiem Steuersatz heben die Lager eigentlich recht lange.

Ich komme vermutlich morgen zum testen und kann dann hoffentlich eine Aussagekräftige Antwort geben.


----------



## N0S (19. Dezember 2016)

Ja das stimmt. Weiss nur dass es einmal locker war und danach nimmer. Hab aber Natürlich alles nachgezogen und trotzdem loctite auf die schraube gemacht.
Mein unteres Lager lief sehr rau.  Auch nach komplettem reinigen und neu fetten.  Deswegen hab ich direkt neue reingemacht. Die cane creek sind meiner Meinung nach einiges besser abgedichtet.


----------



## Dorango (20. Dezember 2016)

Habt ihr mit eurem X9 Schaltwerk auch das Problem das der Schaltzug an der Umlenkung reist? 








Gesendet von iPad mit Tapatalk


----------



## frank70 (20. Dezember 2016)

diese Erfahrung hab ich mit jeder Schaltung, sram oder shimano !


----------



## andrewam (20. Dezember 2016)

X9 Krankheit.. hatte auch lange X9 Schaltwerke, als die Sram GX DH rauskam hab ich die gleich gekauft. Damit ist das problem gelöst. Teurere Schaltwerke oder bzw. bei der neuere technologie wird der schaltzug im schaltwerk über eine umlenkrolle verlegt. Dadurch wird die reibung an der stelle behoben. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Dorango (20. Dezember 2016)

andrewam schrieb:


> X9 Krankheit.. hatte auch lange X9 Schaltwerke, als die Sram GX DH rauskam hab ich die gleich gekauft. Damit ist das problem gelöst. Teurere Schaltwerke oder bzw. bei der neuere technologie wird der schaltzug im schaltwerk über eine umlenkrolle verlegt. Dadurch wird die reibung an der stelle behoben.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk



Danke. Kennt jemand eine Lösung um die "Krankheit" zu lösen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## whurr (20. Dezember 2016)

Ich hab deswegen auf Zee gewechselt.
Lösen wird man das beim X9 vermutlich schwer können.


----------



## earthquake92 (21. Dezember 2016)

andrewam schrieb:


> X9 Krankheit.. hatte auch lange X9 Schaltwerke, als die Sram GX DH rauskam hab ich die gleich gekauft. Damit ist das problem gelöst.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk



Die GX DH ist fein, vor allem ist damit alles leise [emoji1]

Mir ist bei meinem ersten Tues mit der X9 ebenfalls der Schaltzug alle paar Ausfahrten gerissen.

Mein Kollege kämpft gerade auch damit uns ist am Reklamieren...


----------



## andrewam (21. Dezember 2016)

earthquake92 schrieb:


> Die GX DH ist fein, vor allem ist damit alles leise [emoji1]
> 
> Mir ist bei meinem ersten Tues mit der X9 ebenfalls der Schaltzug alle paar Ausfahrten gerissen.
> 
> Mein Kollege kämpft gerade auch damit uns ist am Reklamieren...


Bei 200mm FW am Hinterbau bewegt sich das Schaltwerk halt ordentlich und das erzeugt massig Reibung zwischen Schaltwerk und Schaltzug. Bei mir sind die Schaltzüge auch regelmässig gerissen. Da bringt Reklamieren IMO nichts, da es ja kein defekt sondern ein Ingenieurtechnischer fehler ist der mit eingebaut wurde

YT hat ja mittlerweile dank GX DH die X9 aus dem Tues Lineup entfernt

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Dorango (21. Dezember 2016)

Na super. Bevor ich ein neues schaltwerk kaufe werde ich eher zum Single Speed Kit greifen.  Aber mit einer Reklamation kann man mal probieren. Kannst ja mal berichten ob dein Kumpel Erfolg hatte oder nicht.


----------



## andrewam (21. Dezember 2016)

Dorango schrieb:


> Danke. Kennt jemand eine Lösung um die "Krankheit" zu lösen?


Bohr ein loch unterhalb der normalen Zugverlegung ins schaltwerk und runde die Ecken gut ab. Dann durch das Loch den Schaltzug ziehen, ab und zu ein Tropfen Teflonöl um es zu schnieren und gut ist.

Nur eine Idee, sollte funktionieren wenn dir das die mühe wert ist. Sonst 150€ Investieren und eine komplette GX Dh mit Schaltwerk,Kassette und Trigger kaufen. Ist das Geld wert da Robuster, Zuverlässiger und Leiser

Edit: die X9 hat 10-fach fie Gx nur 7-fach deshalb wenn dann die ganzen komponenten

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Stubenkueken (30. Dezember 2016)

Hey ich hab mal ne kleine Frage. Am meinem tues geht der Schutz an der kettenstrebe ( antriebsseite) immer los. Mit was kann ich ihn nachkleben, damit er hält?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## earthquake92 (8. Januar 2017)

Hab jetzt mal mehrere Abfahrten mit dem Cane Creek 40 Steuersatz hinter mir. 

Hält super und lockert sich nicht.


----------



## _dominik_ (13. Januar 2017)

Macht ein CF in M mit 189 noch Sinn oder wirds da schon sehr eng?
Wie sind eure Erfahrungen?


----------



## Manjk (13. Januar 2017)

_dominik_ schrieb:


> Macht ein CF in M mit 189 noch Sinn oder wirds da schon sehr eng?
> Wie sind eure Erfahrungen?



Nein, das würde ich Dir auf keinen Fall empfehlen. Das Tues ist relativ kompakt gebaut. Ich bin 180 und fahre ein L.


----------



## frank70 (13. Januar 2017)

m mit deiner grösse geht gar nicht


----------



## _dominik_ (13. Januar 2017)

ok, danke für die antworten!


----------



## Rischar (13. Januar 2017)

_dominik_ schrieb:


> Macht ein CF in M mit 189 noch Sinn oder wirds da schon sehr eng?
> Wie sind eure Erfahrungen?


Fahr es Probe! Je nach deinen Vorlieben und Körperbau fällt das Tues in L für mich weg. Ein XL gibt es leider nicht. Vlt aber für 2017... 
Ich bin 1,83 m und fahre ein L. Das tues in M war mir viel zu klein.


----------



## Gogs (20. Januar 2017)

Verhärtet sich eure BOS IDYLLE RARE air nach längerer Standzeit auch? 
Nach mehrfachen einfedern wirds wieder weicher. 
Woran liegt das?
Ist da was defekt?


----------



## Joey12345 (24. Januar 2017)

Hätte noch ein Set Huber Bushings von meinem Tues CF übrig. 
Bike hab ich nicht mehr, deshalb würde ich das abgeben wenn jemand interesse hat. 
Passt auf jeden Fall in Rock Shox und Fox Dämpfer.


----------



## KaskiaRacing (25. Januar 2017)

Nabend zusammen, 
ich besitze seit gestern ein Tues und wollte mal fragen ob das Ding irgendwelche Krankheiten hat. Irgendwelche Schrauben, die sich gern mal lösen, knarzt, etc.

Habe ich Stellen besonders abzukleben die ich so nicht auf dem Schirm habe?

Besten Dank.


----------



## Stubenkueken (25. Januar 2017)

Steuersatz fetten und gut anziehen. Alle Lager fetten. Es ist immer zu wenig fett drin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KaskiaRacing (25. Januar 2017)

Okay, der erste Eindruck war was die Montage angeht sehr gut. Drehmomente stimmten und die Achsen waren gut gerettet etc. Du meinst damit die Kugellager des Hinterbaus? Also aufmachen oder was?


----------



## Gogs (26. Januar 2017)

schulte69 schrieb:


> Nabend zusammen,
> ich besitze seit gestern ein Tues und wollte mal fragen ob das Ding irgendwelche Krankheiten hat. Irgendwelche Schrauben, die sich gern mal lösen, knarzt, etc.
> 
> Habe ich Stellen besonders abzukleben die ich so nicht auf dem Schirm habe?
> ...



Kettenführung hat sich bei mir zerlegt da die Schrauben locker waren. 
Alles im Bereich wo Steine hin fliegen können abkleben da der Lack gerne ab platzt.


----------



## Rischar (26. Januar 2017)

schulte69 schrieb:


> Tues ... irgendwelche Krankheiten


Die Zugführung unter der Wippe ist nicht gut gelöst. Die Züge werden gequetscht. Dagegen einfach die eine Kabelführung direkt unter der Wippe lösen, die beiden Züge etwas nachziehen und "frei" nach links und rechts herausziehen, dass die Wippe sie nicht drücken kann.

Foto gerade hier im Thema gefunden:


----------



## N0S (26. Januar 2017)

bei mir ist der lack abgeplatz weil die wippe dran kommt. hatte auch die züge seitlich verlegt. ist sicher nicht so vorteilhaft für den carbon rahmen wenn die wippe immer dagegen schlägt beim ausfedern


----------



## KaskiaRacing (26. Januar 2017)

@Rischar und  @N0S besten Dank an euch. Die Züge (zumindest einer, wenn ich das richtig in Erinnerung habe, habe das Rad gerade nicht parat) sind schon recht lang gelassen. Hatte mich gewundert, warum der nach unten so rausgeschwungen war. Aber ich checke das nochmal, danke für den Hinweis.

@N0S deinen Punkt habe ich gerade nicht so richtig verstanden. Aber vielleicht checke ich was du meinst, wenn ich es gleich zuhause mal in natura vor mir habe.

Gruss


----------



## Rischar (26. Januar 2017)

Am besten dann noch Motorradschutzfolie auf den Bereich, wo sich die Leistungen bewegen. Dann haste keine Lackabschürfungen....


----------



## Burnhard (30. Januar 2017)

Rischar schrieb:


> Am besten dann noch Motorradschutzfolie auf den Bereich, wo sich die Leistungen bewegen. Dann haste keine Lackabschürfungen....



Die Folie klebt deine Mutter doch auch immer in ihre Speckfalten, damit sich diese nicht wund reiben, oder?


----------



## Rischar (30. Januar 2017)

Burnhard schrieb:


> Die Folie klebt deine Mutter doch auch immer in ihre Speckfalten, damit sich diese nicht wund reiben, oder?


Tja,  deine Mutter mit ihrem borstigen Fell kennt ja das Problem nicht... dafür verheddern sich immer die Wurstdärme in ihrem Bart.


----------



## Strampelino (20. Februar 2017)

hallo, ich spiele mit dem Gedanken mir das tues al zu kaufen. Ich bin absoluter Downhill Anfänger und wollte mir das Tues für leongang kaufen und wahrscheinlich packt mich danach das downhill Fieber . Nun zu meinen fragen, was meint ihr lohnt sich das tues al oder sollte ich lieber erstmal weiter mit meinem Speci enduro fahren? hat das tues al Macken , knacken usw. den knackende Bikes machen mich fertig.Lieber noch warten und ein besseres kaufen? ach ich weiss zur zeit nicht genau......vieleicht könnt ihr mich ja bisschen beraten oder eure Erfahrungen mit dem tues al und yt bisschen weiter helfen.

über antworten würde ich mich echt freuen, stehe voll auf dem Schlauch ........downhiller oder doch weiter enduro.....???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## goetseb (28. Februar 2017)

Habe beides und präferiere den Downhiller. Gerade für Bikeparks die merklich bessere Wahl. Seit Kauf des TUES wird das Enduro kaum mehr benutzt. Kauf Dir das beste TUES, was Dein Geld hergibt


----------



## Strampelino (28. Februar 2017)

danke für dein Feedback . ich hab mir letzte Woche das tues al bestellt. mein enduro behalte einfach um touren zu fahren. ich hab mich erstmal für das tues al entschieden, wollte erstmal schauen wie es bei mir mit downhill läuft. kann mir nächstes jahr immer noch ein besseres holen, wenn das überhaupt nötig ist. hab nur gutes über das tues gelesen. freu mich sowas von drauf.finde das tues al für ein Einsteiger wie mich perfekt und die Preisleistung ist unschlagbar. denke hab nix verkehrt gemacht.


----------



## Manjk (28. Februar 2017)

Strampelino schrieb:


> danke für dein Feedback . ich hab mir letzte Woche das tues al bestellt. mein enduro behalte einfach um touren zu fahren. ich hab mich erstmal für das tues al entschieden, wollte erstmal schauen wie es bei mir mit downhill läuft. kann mir nächstes jahr immer noch ein besseres holen, wenn das überhaupt nötig ist. hab nur gutes über das tues gelesen. freu mich sowas von drauf.finde das tues al für ein Einsteiger wie mich perfekt und die Preisleistung ist unschlagbar. denke hab nix verkehrt gemacht.



Nein hast Du nicht. Ich habe auch letztes Jahr mit dem Biken (Enduro) angefangen und mir dann ein DH für den Bikepark geholt. Seit dem fahre ich fast nur noch mit dem DH und nutze das Enduro nur noch für ne Feierabend Runde oder mal ne Tour.


----------



## Strampelino (28. Februar 2017)

so hab ich mir das auch gedacht. für normale trail touren einfach das enduro und für Parks das tues.


----------



## Rischar (3. März 2017)

Ich wollte mal einen coil Dämpfer im Tues testen. Aktuell ist ein Void drin. Vorne eine Idylle.
Hat Jemand eine Empfehlung? Reicht ein Standard Vivid aus oder funktioniert vlt ein anderer deutlich besser?


----------



## Vincy (17. März 2017)

*Aaron Gwin's 2017 World Cup YT Tues CF*
http://www.vitalmtb.com/features/Aaron-Gwins-2017-World-Cup-YT-Tues,1657



 





*Gwin's YT TUES CF build breakdown*

Frame: TUES CF, Size Large in Liquid Metal
Fork: FOX 40
Rear Shock: FOX DHX2 10.5 x 3.5 with 325-pound spring

Rear Derailleur: SRAM X01 DH
Cassette: E13 7-spd DH 9-21
Chain: SRAM XX1
Shifter: SRAM X01 DH
Cranks: E13 LG1 Carbon, 170mm
Chain Ring E13 LG1 32T
Chainguide: E13 LG1 Carbon
Headset: Acros AiX 326
Stem: Renthal Integra, 50mm. 0degrees, 31.8mm 

Handlebars: Renthal Fatbar Carbon, 30mm rise, 785mm
Brakes: TRP G-Spec Quadium
Grips: ODI Pro Lock-on
Wheels: E13 LG1 DH 27.5
Tires: Onza Aquila DH 27.5 x 2.4
Flat Tire Defender foam insert (stay tuned for our feature on this)

Seatpost: SDG Carbon I-Beam 30.9mm
Seat: SDG I-Fly 2.0, YT Mob Gripper
Pedals: HT X2


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gernotkrinner (25. März 2017)

Hallo,
Kann mir jemand sagen wo die schwarzen scheiben die dem Lagerset beiliegen genau hingehören?
https://www.yt-industries.com/products/stuff/ersatzteile/rahmenlager-set-tues-cf?c=246
Finde leider keine Explisionszeichnung....

Danke


----------



## N0S (27. März 2017)

gernotkrinner schrieb:


> Hallo,
> Kann mir jemand sagen wo die schwarzen scheiben die dem Lagerset beiliegen genau hingehören?
> https://www.yt-industries.com/products/stuff/ersatzteile/rahmenlager-set-tues-cf?c=246
> Finde leider keine Explisionszeichnung....
> ...


Die schwarzen Scheiben kommen hinten beim "Horst Link" hin (über dem Schaltwerk). Auf der Zeichnung ist es Nr. 18/20 
Die Explosionszeichnung ist bei jedem YT Modell auf der Homepage wenn du ganz runter scrollst---> Explosionszeichnung YT-Tues-CF


----------



## gernotkrinner (28. März 2017)

Super! Vielen Dank!


----------



## earthquake92 (17. April 2017)

Hätte zwei neuwertige Acros Steuersätze für das Tues CF/Capra CF abzugeben.

Der Acros Lagersatz mit den roten Dichtungen ist neu und der Komplette Acros Steuersatz wurde einmal gefahren. Lager laufen geschmeidig und wie neu. 

Bei Interesse könnt ihr mir gerne schreiben [emoji4]


----------



## Dice8 (9. Mai 2017)

Kann mir jemand sagen ob das Tune des Vivid R2C aus dem Aftermarket (M/L) im Tues bei ca. 88kg fahrfertig gut funktioniert?
Oder habt Ihr eine andere Dämpferempfehlung? Mich würde auch mal interessieren ob der Cane Creek Double Barrel Air im Tues funktioniert..


----------



## whurr (14. Mai 2017)

ML funktioniert gut und wird auch so verkauft.
Ich hab ihm im Alu 26er Tues 2.0 nachgerüstet und bin bei ähnlichen Gewicht happy mit ihm.


----------



## Dice8 (14. Mai 2017)

whurr schrieb:


> ML funktioniert gut und wird auch so verkauft.
> Ich hab ihm im Alu 26er Tues 2.0 nachgerüstet und bin bei ähnlichen Gewicht happy mit ihm.


Wie hoch ist dein fahrfertiges Gewicht und welche Federhärte fährst du beim Vivid M/L? 250 oder 275?


----------



## whurr (14. Mai 2017)

86-90 kg und ich fahre eine 275er Feder.


----------



## Dice8 (14. Mai 2017)

Danke!


----------



## Deleted 280676 (22. Mai 2017)

Servus,

fährt hier jemand ein Tues CF mit einer Körpergröße von ca. 188cm? Empfiehlt ihr L oder XL? 

Danke im Voraus,
TrailLover


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## goetseb (23. Mai 2017)

Habe 188 und L. Länger wollte ich es auch nicht haben.

Habe allerdings das erste CF (da gab es auch noch kein XL). Glaube die Rahmen haben sich aber auch seitdem nicht geändert. Korrekt?


----------



## Deleted 280676 (23. Mai 2017)

Alles klar, danke schon mal. 
Ich bin mir echt unsicher, das XL hat nunmal satte 470mm Reach und fast 650mm Oberrohr.. vermutlich ist das L etwas zu klein und das XL etwas zu groß 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KaskiaRacing (23. Mai 2017)

Ich bin 190 mit ner 93er Schrittlänge. Für mich war nie die Frage ob ich ein L nehme, sondern habe sofort XL gekauft als es rauskam. Davor war das Tues, wie so viele für mich, uninteressant.
Ich kann nur für mich sprechen aber das XL passt mir sehr sehr gut und zeigt mir einfach nur, dass ich jahrelang auf zu kleinen Rädern unterwegs war.


----------



## Deleted 280676 (23. Mai 2017)

Okay danke für deinen Input! Also fahrfertig mit entsprechenden Schuhen zB. 5.10. bin ich wohl auch um die 189/190..
Mit Spacern kann man sich das XL sollte es zu groß sein wohl auch irgendwie passend basteln.

Lieben Gruß,
TrailLover


PS: Meint ihr wäre es sinnvoll, auf die 2018er Modelle zu warten? Lieferzeit ist im Moment mit Ende August angegeben, die Saison ist dann schon sehr bald vorbei und ich nehme an in diesem Bereich (Eurobike?) werden dann auch schon die 2018er Modelle vorgestellt werden. Was denkt ihr?


----------



## Mr.NiceGuy (25. Mai 2017)

Guten Abend.
Gibt's einen Trick wie man die Lager (398VRS) raus bekommt? Die sitzen so fest in der Schwinge, das ist übel.
Alle anderen hab ich raus bekommen.
Gruß


----------



## karX (27. Mai 2017)

TrailLover schrieb:


> Servus,
> 
> fährt hier jemand ein Tues CF mit einer Körpergröße von ca. 188cm? Empfiehlt ihr L oder XL?
> 
> ...


 Grias di,

hab das cf pro nach langem hin und her jetzt in XL bestellt. Bei 188cm und langen Armen und Beinen. Sollte im Laufe der Woche kommen. 
Kann dir dann berichten!

Greez!


----------



## Deleted 280676 (27. Mai 2017)

karX schrieb:


> Grias di,
> 
> hab das cf pro nach langem hin und her jetzt in XL bestellt. Bei 188cm und langen Armen und Beinen. Sollte im Laufe der Woche kommen.
> Kann dir dann berichten!
> ...



Servus, 

alles klar gratuliere zum neuen bike! Updates sind gerne erwünscht [emoji6]


Gruß,
TrailLover


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## karX (2. Juni 2017)

TrailLover schrieb:


> Servus,
> 
> alles klar gratuliere zum neuen bike! Updates sind gerne erwünscht [emoji6]
> 
> ...




Bike kam heute nach Exakt einer Woche. Eher sogar ne halbe Stunde früher.
Konnte heute nach Aufbau/Umbau (die Guide musste der Saint weichen) nur ne kleine Runde Richtung Berg rollen, aber ich bin definitiv überzeugt, dass XL die richtige Wahl war!
Die Kiste läuft super ruhig, und treten wird damit fast angenehm.
Nach Serfaus oder Leogang am Sonntag kann ich dir dann mehr berichten. Allerdings wird das Fazit das selbe bleiben.

Cheers! Ride on!
Der Karx

Edit: ich muss allerdings bemängeln, dass der rechte Sitzstrebenschutz und auch ein Decal auf der hinteren Felge sehr schlampig geklebt war. Da könnte man sich mehr Mühe geben.


----------



## Sushi1976 (2. Juni 2017)

Kann mir jemand die Buchsen Maße sagen? 
Sind die beim Tues AL und CF gleich ? 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 280676 (2. Juni 2017)

karX schrieb:


> Bike kam heute nach Exakt einer Woche. Eher sogar ne halbe Stunde früher.
> Konnte heute nach Aufbau/Umbau (die Guide musste der Saint weichen) nur ne kleine Runde Richtung Berg rollen, aber ich bin definitiv überzeugt, dass XL die richtige Wahl war!
> Die Kiste läuft super ruhig, und treten wird damit fast angenehm.
> Nach Serfaus oder Leogang am Sonntag kann ich dir dann mehr berichten. Allerdings wird das Fazit das selbe bleiben.
> ...


Servus!

Danke für die Antwort, und gratuliere zum Bike!! Hört sich schon mal sehr gut an, mit der Größe. Bin auf Sonntag gespannt 

Gruß,
TrailLover


----------



## Mr.NiceGuy (3. Juni 2017)

Sushi1976 schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand die Buchsen Maße sagen?
> Sind die beim Tues AL und CF gleich ?
> 
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk



Gibt ne Explosionszeichnung auf der yt homepage, da sollte das glaube alles zu finden sein.
Ich hab da alle Drehmomente und Lager raus gesucht.


----------



## karX (3. Juni 2017)

Mr.NiceGuy schrieb:


> Gibt ne Explosionszeichnung auf der yt homepage, da sollte das glaube alles zu finden sein.
> Ich hab da alle Drehmomente und Lager raus gesucht.



Da stehn die Buchsen leider nicht drin.
Für welchen Dämpfer denn?


----------



## Sushi1976 (3. Juni 2017)

karX schrieb:


> Da stehn die Buchsen leider nicht drin.
> Für welchen Dämpfer denn?



Ist ein Fox DHX2 in 267x89mm.
Hast du die Maße ? 

Danke 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## karX (3. Juni 2017)

Ich hab grade keine Meßlehre da. Schaut aber auch nicht so wirklich foxtypisch aus.

Das Dämpferauge hat 12.70mm
Dann links und rechts jeweils nen 1.5mm Spacer.
= 15.70mm. Wüsst aber nicht, dass es den von Fox gibt. Is ne dreiteilige Geschichte.

Alle Angaben = Pi x Fensterkreuz


----------



## N0S (3. Juni 2017)

Kann für Dämpfer buchsen " huber-bushings" empfehlen. Hab sowohl für den bos void 2 und den fox float x2 dort bestellt.  Maße waren 16x8   wobei das die breite und der Durchmesser des Bolzen ist. Die Maße vom Dämpfer Auge habe ich nicht das wird aber bei der buchsen Anfrage dort geklärt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sushi1976 (3. Juni 2017)

Ich blicke da nimmer durch[emoji85] habe nach langem Googlen jetzt 22x8mm rausgefunden. 
Muss am Dienstag nochmal im bike laden vorbei u messen.
Warum yt das nicht einfach dazuschreiben auf der Homepage? Beim
Jeffsy steht alles dabei....


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## karX (3. Juni 2017)

22mm für die Breite der Hülse ist definitiv too much.
Ruf doch zur Not mal bei YT an, die helfen dir sicher.


----------



## Sushi1976 (3. Juni 2017)

karX schrieb:


> 22mm für die Breite der Hülse ist definitiv too much.
> Ruf doch zur Not mal bei YT an, die helfen dir sicher.



Ja ich ruf da an, bevor ich falsch bestelle 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Rischar (4. Juni 2017)

Sushi1976 schrieb:


> Ja ich ruf da an, bevor ich falsch bestelle
> 
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


Wie schon geschrieben: Breite ist 16 mm. Innendurchmesser der Buchsen ist 8 mm. Habe vor kurzem erst welche bestellt. Fox Dämpferauge hat 12,7 mm. 

Da ich nix von Huber halte:
https://reset-racing.de/service/daempferzubehoer/
Links "Bestellformulat für Montagehülsen"
Als kleine Hilfe


----------



## KaskiaRacing (4. Juni 2017)

Rischar schrieb:


> Da ich nix von Huber halte:


Weil die ratzfatz platt sind oder warum wenn ich fragen darf?


----------



## Burnhard (6. Juni 2017)

schulte69 schrieb:


> Weil die ratzfatz platt sind oder warum wenn ich fragen darf?



Haltbarkeit!  Bzw das Gegenteil davon


----------



## frank70 (6. Juni 2017)

huber buchsen haben bei mir gut gehalten, nicht aber die gleitlager


----------



## Rischar (6. Juni 2017)

schulte69 schrieb:


> Weil die ratzfatz platt sind oder warum wenn ich fragen darf?


Genau.
Ich habe innerhalb von 3-4 Monaten 3 Mal die Hubergleitlager getauscht. Die Standard Gleitlager halten immer mindestens 1 Jahr.
In meinen Augen wird eine Lösung angeboten für ein Problem das nicht existiert. Auf den Dämpfer wirken so große Kräfte, dass man hier nicht die Reibung reduzieren muss. Das Argument zählt auch nicht. Vlt war's bei den Rad von den Kräften her besonders ungünstig für die Huber. Habe länger mit ihm telefoniert damals. Er meinte, sowas könnte sein. Jedenfalls sehe ich einfach keine Grund für das System


----------



## KaskiaRacing (6. Juni 2017)

Danke euch beiden für die Bestätigung meines Eindrucks. Ich habe an meinem Enduro die Huberbuchsen beim gebraucht gebrauchtkaufs eines Dämpfers die Dinger übernommen. Und bin mittlerweile enttäuscht wie schnell da Spiel aufgetreten ist. Das Bike ist ein Last Coal und ein Kumpel von mir hat ähnliches bei einem Alutech Fanes erzählt. Naja..,  versuch macht klug


----------



## Mr.NiceGuy (10. Juli 2017)

Da hier immer mal die Frage nach lockeren Steuersatz und Spiel an dem Drehpunkt der Schwinge kam, hier meine Erfahrungen genau mit den beiden Dingen:
Beim Steuersatz war der Lagersitz nicht genau Plan und wurde durch YT nachgearbeitet.
Bei der Schwinge muss ich mit Passscheiben, welche ich zugeschickt bekommen habe, das Spiel  beseitigen, stellt aber auch kein Problem dar.

Eins muss man wirklich loben, der Service war in meinem Fall schnell, freundlich und kompetent. Gab zwar ein kleines Problem mit dem Rückversand an mich, weil der Steuersatz vergessen wurde, ist aber jetzt ein Ersatz auf dem Weg zu mir.

Also wer da auch ähnliche Probleme hat, YT kontaktieren, die kennen die “Probleme“. Denke aber dass das in der nun 3. Serie nicht mehr vorkommen sollte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DiscoDuDe (10. Juli 2017)

Hey Leute,

hab den Thread durch und bei YT werd i a ned fündig... was ist das Maß des unteren Steuersatzes für ein 2015er carbon Modell? ZS.../30? 52?56? 

Danke! LG


----------



## goetseb (11. Juli 2017)

https://www.bike-components.de/de/A...-Unterteil-p34917/silber-IS52-40-30--o306456/


----------



## DiscoDuDe (11. Juli 2017)

Danke! Also ein IS 52 / 30 er Lager


----------



## N0S (11. Juli 2017)

Hab aktuell das Problem, dass meine BOS Idylle RaRe FCV wenn ich sie schnell ausfeder ein klack Geräusch macht. Auch wenn ich die Gabel paar mal im stand ein/ausfeder, stehen lasse und dann anhebe rutscht/fällt sie noch ca. fast 10mm nach unten.

Weiss jemand was das sein kann? Die netten Menschen wo den Gabelservice gemacht haben scheinen keine Zeit zu haben mir zurück zu schreiben...


----------



## Mr.NiceGuy (13. Juli 2017)

N0S schrieb:


> Hab aktuell das Problem, dass meine BOS Idylle RaRe FCV wenn ich sie schnell ausfeder ein klack Geräusch macht. Auch wenn ich die Gabel paar mal im stand ein/ausfeder, stehen lasse und dann anhebe rutscht/fällt sie noch ca. fast 10mm nach unten.
> 
> Weiss jemand was das sein kann? Die netten Menschen wo den Gabelservice gemacht haben scheinen keine Zeit zu haben mir zurück zu schreiben...



Klingt irgendwie danach dass die Kartusche nen Ding weg hat. Kenne mich aber mit BOS nicht wirklich aus...
Mal im BOS Forum suchen, wirst vielleicht eher fündig als hier?


----------



## DiscoDuDe (19. Juli 2017)

Gibt es eigentlich Neuigkeiten zum sich lockernden Steuersatz bei den 2015er Modellen? Wird das von YT noch immer nachgefräst oder gibt es da auch andere Möglichkeiten?


----------



## andrewam (19. Juli 2017)

Was denkt ihr so? Nur ein Riss im Lack oder doch was tieferes?


----------



## Rischar (19. Juli 2017)

Löcher wie auf dem letzten Foto habe ich auch. Da mache ich mir keine Sorgen 
Aber diese Risse... keine Ahnung.


----------



## andrewam (19. Juli 2017)

Rischar schrieb:


> Löcher wie auf dem letzten Foto habe ich auch. Da mache ich mir keine Sorgen [emoji14]
> Aber diese Risse... keine Ahnung.


Ja das loch ist auch nicht gemeint, eher der riss unter dem loch [emoji14]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr.NiceGuy (19. Juli 2017)

Lass das mal von YT anschauen. Beidseitig am Steuerrohr ist schon merkwürdig und wenn es dort tatsächlich bricht, wird's richtig eklig.
Hatte ähnliche Risse an der Dämpferaufnahme bei meinem Devinci und die ersetzen mir gerade den Hauptrahmen, weil die kein Risiko eingehen wollen.


----------



## Mr.NiceGuy (19. Juli 2017)

DiscoDuDe schrieb:


> Gibt es eigentlich Neuigkeiten zum sich lockernden Steuersatz bei den 2015er Modellen? Wird das von YT noch immer nachgefräst oder gibt es da auch andere Möglichkeiten?



Siehe mein Beitrag oben -> nachgefräst


----------



## MikeGa (23. Juli 2017)

Hallo Zusammen,
Mein Tues CF hat sich jetzt auch dazu entschieden mich mit lösen des Steuersatzes zu ärgern. YT soll das ja mit nachfräsen beheben. Ist das tatsächlich alles, das könnte ja auch mein Radladen des Vertrauens, oder wird evtl. doch mehr gemacht?
Gruß Mike


----------



## danielg40 (23. Juli 2017)

Hi, 
Hab ne frage wegen meinem BOS Void. 
Mir ist heut aufgefallen das mein Dämpfer wenn ich langsam fahre ziemlich schlägt.

Unter Geschwindigkeit fällt es mir nicht mehr groß auf,  wirklich nur im langsamen bei kleinen Schlägen klopft der!

Ist das bei euch auch oder stimmt da was nicht? 
Ist jetzt 1,5Saison gefahren und im Winter habe ich die Luftkammer gereinigt und neu geschmiert! 

Grüße


----------



## Mr.NiceGuy (23. Juli 2017)

MikeGa schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> Mein Tues CF hat sich jetzt auch dazu entschieden mich mit lösen des Steuersatzes zu ärgern. YT soll das ja mit nachfräsen beheben. Ist das tatsächlich alles, das könnte ja auch mein Radladen des Vertrauens, oder wird evtl. doch mehr gemacht?
> Gruß Mike


Nur gefräst und ich würde es YT machen lassen. Ich glaube auch nicht dass da dein Radladen dran will, wegen Haftung und so.
Kostet dich auch nix, musst nur 2 Wochen ohne Rahmen auskommen.


----------



## MikeGa (23. Juli 2017)

Danke für die Antwort,
Dann werd ich morgen gleich mal anrufen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MikeGa (25. Juli 2017)

Gestern bei YT den Fall geschildert. Hoffe es lag am Montag, der Mitarbeiter am Telefon hätte auch von ner Hotline für Versicherungen sein können.
Bin mal gespannt wie es weitergeht nachdem ich das Serviceformular ausgefüllt habe.


----------



## Mr.NiceGuy (25. Juli 2017)

MikeGa schrieb:


> Gestern bei YT den Fall geschildert. Hoffe es lag am Montag, der Mitarbeiter am Telefon hätte auch von ner Hotline für Versicherungen sein können.
> Bin mal gespannt wie es weitergeht nachdem ich das Serviceformular ausgefüllt habe.


Da hab ich ganz andere Erfahrungen gemacht. Mein mir zugewiesener Servicemitarbeiter war super nett und kompetent und hat aus dem “Problem“ auch kein Geheimnis gemacht. Das er seinen Arbeitgeber natürlich gut vertreten will, muss man auch verstehen.
Du solltest eigentlich jetzt relativ flott einen Versandschein bekommen und dann eine Nachricht wenn es bei YT angekommen ist und eine Nachricht wenn es wieder zu dir kommt.
Mit anderen Herstellern hab ich bei weitem nicht so gute Erfahrungen mit dem Service gemacht (Namen nenne ich mal bewusst lieber nicht).


----------



## MikeGa (25. Juli 2017)

Scheint auch tatsächlich am Montag gelegen zu haben. Heute ne sehr nette Mail mit genauer Beschreibung zum weiteren Vorgehen erhalten.
Also alles gut !


----------



## DiscoDuDe (26. Juli 2017)

*So liebe Leute... ist dies normal?* Kriege den Steuersatz einfach nicht mehr festgezogen, obwohl alle Lager getauscht... 

Man sieht, dass das obere Lager deutlich Spiel in alle Richtungen hat... Quasi so als wär die Aussparung im Rahmen größer, als das Lager


----------



## roQer (26. Juli 2017)

Wer von euch noch den originalen Renthal Fatbar in Alu fährt kann ich nur empfehlen, auf die Carbon-Version zu wechseln. Deutlich schonender für die Hände und Unterarme in ausgebombten Bikeparks.


----------



## danielg40 (26. Juli 2017)

Das ist normal,  da das Lager über den Konus fixiert wird!
Zu wenig Spacer drauf?


----------



## DiscoDuDe (26. Juli 2017)

danielg40 schrieb:


> Das ist normal,  da das Lager über den Konus fixiert wird!
> Zu wenig Spacer drauf?



Hm...Spacer natürlich umadum gewerkt. Hatte es mit Cane Creek 40 Lager probiert, da meine Acros im Eimer waren. Bekomme aber morgen nochmals die orginalen Acros Lager, vielleicht haut es dann doch hin. Fand es nur extrem komisch, da bei meinen alten Bikes dies nie so wirklich der Fall war und bei meinem Jeffsy auch nicht ist, obwohl das Jeffsy ja das selbe Lagermaß hat. 

LG


----------



## N0S (26. Juli 2017)

Hab bei meinem den Cane Creek 110 verbaut und es funktioniert alles. über dem Zentrierring musste ich aber einen Microspacer machen da er sich sonst nicht drehen lies.


----------



## DiscoDuDe (27. Juli 2017)

N0S schrieb:


> Hab bei meinem den Cane Creek 110 verbaut und es funktioniert alles. über dem Zentrierring musste ich aber einen Microspacer machen da er sich sonst nicht drehen lies.



Hey, dürfte das selbe Problem haben. Welchen Microspacer hast du da verwendet?

sowas --> https://www.bike-components.de/de/FSA/Distanzringe-Micro-Spacer-fuer-integrierten-Steuersatz-p7698/

oder sowas --> https://www.bike-components.de/de/Cane-Creek/Interlok-Top-Spacer-fuer-40er-Serie-p43951/

Hab bei mir eher das Problem, dass sobald ich den Steuersatz festziehe es sich eben kaum drehen lässt, sobald es lockerer ist, es aber eiert. Auch sitz die Top Cap plan auf dem Rahmen auf. D.h. bräuchte ich eher eine Scheibe unter der Topcap?


----------



## N0S (27. Juli 2017)

DiscoDuDe schrieb:


> Hey, dürfte das selbe Problem haben. Welchen Microspacer hast du da verwendet?
> 
> sowas --> https://www.bike-components.de/de/FSA/Distanzringe-Micro-Spacer-fuer-integrierten-Steuersatz-p7698/
> 
> ...



Der Microspacer von FSA wäre das. Hab mir aber einen von Cane Creek bestellt https://www.bike24.de/1.php?content=8;product=163463;menu=1000,4,40

Bin leider nicht mehr sicher ob ich den 0,25 oder 0,5er verbaut habe oder sogar beide?! Aber die kosten ja nicht die Welt. 

Beim Topcap ist der Zentrierring eingeklickt. Diesen kannst du aber herausnehmen und dadrüber dann den Micro Spacer machen. Man merkt auch dass man den Zentrierring leicht hoch und runter schieben kann. Einfach nicht zu viele drunter machen sonst dichtet das Topcap nicht meh auf dem Rahmen ab falls du dort auch eine Dichtung hast.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DiscoDuDe (27. Juli 2017)

N0S schrieb:


> Der Microspacer von FSA wäre das. Hab mir aber einen von Cane Creek bestellt https://www.bike24.de/1.php?content=8;product=163463;menu=1000,4,40
> 
> Bin leider nicht mehr sicher ob ich den 0,25 oder 0,5er verbaut habe oder sogar beide?! Aber die kosten ja nicht die Welt.
> 
> Beim Topcap ist der Zentrierring eingeklickt. Diesen kannst du aber herausnehmen und dadrüber dann den Micro Spacer machen. Man merkt auch dass man den Zentrierring leicht hoch und runter schieben kann. Einfach nicht zu viele drunter machen sonst dichtet das Topcap nicht meh auf dem Rahmen ab falls du dort auch eine Dichtung hast.



Hey super danke!  D.h. über den Zentrierring den Spacer und dieser hebt dann die Topcap an. Genau das sollte eigentlich das Problem beheben, da eben die Topcap doch am Rahmen schleift. 

Werde berichten wenn ich den Spacer hab

LG


----------



## zero-bond (31. Juli 2017)

Hallo Zusammen, habe bei der ersten Ausfahrt festgestellt, das die Bremsbeläge bei der *TRP Quadiem* spiel haben. Fühlt sich in etwas so an, als ob die Bremsscheibe locker wäre, allerdings sitzt diese, als auch der Bremssattel nebst Adapter fest.

Kann jemand  von einer gleichen Erfahrung berichten?


----------



## oesi (5. August 2017)

Schönen Nachmittag die Herrschaften. 
Ich hab mir ein Yt Cf pro von 2016 geholt und möchte auf shimano Saint umstellen bin auf bc nicht ganz fündig geworden bzw stutzig welchen Adapter ich da hinten benötige. 

Des weiteren is mein bescheidenes Kampfgewicht bei ca. 65 - 68 Kilo und mir kommt vor das dass Heck nicht so recht Grip aufbauen will. 
Kann mir jemand mit ähnlicher Gewichtsklasse mal sein Setup für die Fox Elemente durchballern? 

LG


----------



## Intensivpfleger (7. August 2017)

Hi, ich habe das Problem, dass mein Zee DH Schaltwerk am Rahmen anschlägt. Benötige ich das Zee FR Schaltwerk an meinem Tues cf?
Danke und Gruß


----------



## MikeGa (7. August 2017)

Ja, hatte das selbe Problem.
Das FR ist die Lösung


----------



## MikeGa (11. August 2017)

Mein TUES ist am Mittwoch von der Nacharbeit am Steuerrohr zurückgekommen. War knapp 2,5 Wochen unterwegs, alleine 8 Tage beim Paketdienst. YT war hingegen fix und super organisiert.
Was man von anderen Versendern liest ist der YT Service absolut vorbildlich.


----------



## reiller (12. August 2017)

Hey, welches Einbaumaß haben die Dämpferbuchsen beim Tues CF in Kombination mit dem Vivid R2C?
Finde nichts auf der YT Homepage und geantwortet hat YT leider noch nicht.

Merci!


----------



## DiscoDuDe (21. August 2017)

reiller schrieb:


> Hey, welches Einbaumaß haben die Dämpferbuchsen beim Tues CF in Kombination mit dem Vivid R2C?
> Finde nichts auf der YT Homepage und geantwortet hat YT leider noch nicht.
> 
> Merci!



Ohm bin a grad auf der Suche mal wieder... habs aber grad gefunden --> 16 x 8mm! D.h. 16mm breit und 8mm Durchmesser damit der Bolzen passt. Kauf eine 3-teilige Version. 

Aja kurzes Update von meinem Tues zwecks dem sich lockernden Steuersatz, habe jetzt oben und unten ein Cane Creek 40 drinnen und hab noch 0,65mm Unterlagsscheiben drunter gelegt. Jetzt funktioniert es top!


----------



## reiller (21. August 2017)

DiscoDuDe schrieb:


> Ohm bin a grad auf der Suche mal wieder... habs aber grad gefunden --> 16 x 8mm! D.h. 16mm breit und 8mm Durchmesser damit der Bolzen passt. Kauf eine 3-teilige Version.
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> Danke!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Epictetus (2. September 2017)

Welche Größe bei 176/84SL?


----------



## Mr.NiceGuy (4. September 2017)

JustSkilled schrieb:


> Welche Größe bei 176/84SL?



Würde ich zur M greifen


----------



## Epictetus (5. September 2017)

Gwin fährt das mit 178 in L, gibts hier Leute die das auch in L bei ähnlicher Grösse benutzen (vlt sogar kleiner??)..


----------



## KaskiaRacing (5. September 2017)

JustSkilled schrieb:


> Gwin fährt das mit 178 in L, gibts hier Leute die das auch in L bei ähnlicher Grösse benutzen (vlt sogar kleiner??)..


Ich glaube Gwin ist dieses Jahr eher XL gefahren


----------



## Rischar (5. September 2017)

JustSkilled schrieb:


> Gwin fährt das mit 178 in L, gibts hier Leute die das auch in L bei ähnlicher Grösse benutzen (vlt sogar kleiner??)..


Wenn du Rennen fährst oder generell auf lange Rahmen stehst, definitiv L.
Sonst eher M.
(Genau. Gwin fährt xl.)
Wobei du erst nach einem Vergleich sicher sein kannst... 
Wo wohnst du? Ich bin damals zu YT gefahren und habe M und L ausprobiert. Sonst geh in einen beliebigen Bikepark. Es fahren so viele Tues rum... Wenn du nett fragst, kannste bestimmt ein M und L bei irgendwem Probe sitzen/rollen


----------



## Flash_Matze (3. Oktober 2017)

.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AndiM86 (8. Oktober 2017)

Hallo Zusammen,

ich bin neu hier und hab bisher nur mitgelesen. Daher eine kurze Vorstellung: Ich bin Andi, aus München, 31 Jahre alt und seit ein paar Wochen stolzer Besitzer eines Tues CF Pro Race in L.

Ich habe mehrere Fragen und auch eine Empfehlung für alle TUES-Fahrer.

*1) Empfehlung bzgl. Mud-Guard:*
Ich denke den MarshGuard kennt jeder, der passt aber am TUES eigentlich nur sinnvoll am Vorderrad. Da ich auch das Heck (vor allem Dämpfer und Rahmen-Lager) vor unnötigem Schmutz schützen wollte, habe ich andere Mud-Guards gesucht.
Gelandet bin ich beim *SKS Flap-Guard*. Der zeigt von der mittigen Befestigung in beide Richtungen, weshalb er für´s Heck deutlich besser passt. Wenn man unten etwas freischneidet und zwei zusätzliche Löcher sticht, passt er perfekt ans TUES, siehe Bilder.
Beim Einfedern vergrößert sich der Abstand der Hinterbau-Streben, somit unproblematisch.
  
Die Kontaktstellen (unter dem Mud-Guards) zum Rahmen habe ich alle mit 3M PU8591 Folie abgeklebt, ebenso das Oberrohr, da nach 2-3 Fahrten bereits deutliche Spuren der Knieschoner sichtbar waren.

So, nun zu meinen Fragen.
*2) Dämpfer Setup: Fox Float X2 Factory*
Der Dämpfer wurde ja letztes Jahr wegen geplatzter Gehäuse zurückgerufen und seit dem etwas "beschränkt".
Konkreter: Bei Rahmengröße L sind im Dämpfer ab Werk 4 Spacer verbaut und mehr dürfen wohl auch nicht rein, siehe Foto.
 
Ich wiege z.Z. fahrfertig ca. 90kg und hab mit ca. 180PSI einen SAG von 30% und das fühlt sich auch soweit gut an. LSR/HSR/LSC/HSC - 18/15/19/17 nach Empfehlung Fox.
Allerdings nutze ich bei moderater Fahrweise ( maximal 1m Drops und 2-3m weite Sprünge, nichts heftiges) regelmäßig mehr als 90% des Federwegs vom Dämpfer aus und würde mir eine progressivere Kennlinie wünschen.

Hat jemand den roten Begrenzer raus genommen? Nachdem ich weit von den 250PSI entfernt bin und auch keine Rampage-Teilnahme plane, sollte das der Dämpfer doch locker abkönnen, oder?
Bzw. wie habt Ihr (Fahrer um die 90kg oder drüber) den Dämpfer eingestellt? HSC weiter zudrehen?

*3) Transport des Bikes:*
Wie montiert Ihr die Kiste auf dem Radlständer? Carbon mag ja nicht geklemmt werden, aber irgendwie muss es ja befestigt werden.
Aktuell fahre ich es immer liegend, mit ausgebautem Vorderrad, im Kofferraum spazieren. Aber so wird man schnell zum Einzelgänger ;-) 
Wenn man so nen harten Schaum ( Verbindungsstück von so Schwimm-Nudeln) unterlegt, sollte das doch passen?!
 
Oder kennt jemand einen Thule-kompatiblen Befestigungsbügel mit Riemen, anstatt Klemme?

Danke vorab, viele Grüße
Andi


----------



## Rischar (8. Oktober 2017)

Den fetten Carbonrahmen kannst du ohne Probleme klemmen. Beim Thule natürlich nicht bis so Anschlag bzw bis die Drehmomentbegrenzung greift. Ebenso Montageständer. Was glaubst du, wie Rennräder befestigt werden? Bei dünnen Carbonrahmen braucht man halt Gefühl... so wie eigentlich überall beim Schrauben am Rad 
Klemm das Tues an Sitzrohr des Rahmens. Das hält besser!


Ein Tipp noch: 
Löse die Kabelhalterung direkt unter der Wippe und zieh die Kabel dort etwas nach. Sonst schleift's an der Wippe. Guck ein paar Seiten vorher hier im Thema.

Der Dämpfer kann ruhig 90% federweg nutzen bei 1m drop. Ist doch normal.


----------



## goetseb (9. Oktober 2017)

https://www.thule.com/de-de/de/bike...accessories/thule-bike-frame-adapter-_-982000

Ideal auch beim TUES und ich wundere mich, dass den allgemein bei Carbonrahmen so wenige benutzen. Scheint aber auch recht unbekannt zu sein.
Bombenfest.


----------



## goetseb (9. Oktober 2017)

Bin mir nicht sicher,ob der Mud-Guard hinten was bringt. Dämpfer macht sich selber sauber und in die Lager geht es eh. Vorne ja, geht es nicht ins Gesicht und Augen.


----------



## AndiM86 (9. Oktober 2017)

Danke für die ganzen Antworten!
@Rischar : Das mit der Kabelverlegung hatte ich schon gelesen, allerdings bislang noch nichts unternommen. Werden die Züge geklemmt, oder scheuern sie an der Wippe? -> Nur an der Schweißnaht oder generell, auch wenn sie leicht außermittig verlegt werden?
  
Wenn ich die Befestigung (Punkt 3 im ersten Bild) ersatzlos streiche, scheuern die Züge doch irgendwo weiter unten (Punkt 4) und ob sich oben dadurch viel ändert?
Wenn ich es richtig verstehe ist doch das Problem, dass die Züge von dem Buckel im Rahmen ("Wippenlager" Punkt 1) hochgedrückt werden und der Kontur des Rahmens (Punkt 2) nicht folgen, sondern die Abkürzung nehmen. Daher wäre eine weitere Befestigung die die Züge am Rahmen (Punkt 2) fixiert geschickter, oder? (So wie der provisorische Kabelbinder.) Es gibt doch aufklebbare Zugbefestigungen, hat das mal jemand probiert? Oder halten die eh nicht?

@goetseb : Super Tipp, das Teil schaut gut aus. Danke! Mein Thule ist nämlich auch nicht sonderlich flexibel, was die "Reichweite" der Halteklammer angeht. Ich hatte bisher nur diese Unterlage von Thule gefunden: https://www.thule.com/de-de/de/bike-rack/towbar-bike-rack-accessories/thule-carbon-frame-protector-_-984000  Die schaut aber nicht sonderlich überzeugend aus.

Bzgl. Mud-Guard im Heck, darüber lässt sich sicherlich streiten. Ich denke bei diesem Spritzwasser-Schlamm wie auf deinem Bild ist´s echt egal. Aber man beschießt zumindest nicht das komplette Sitzrohr und die oberen Lager direkt. 

Gruß
Andi


----------



## goetseb (9. Oktober 2017)

Kabelverlegung habe ich jetzt wieder wie original. Ja, wird eingedrückt, aber habe dadurch keine Probleme/Ausfälle.


----------



## Rischar (9. Oktober 2017)

Ja. Gedrückt/gequetscht ist richtig (nicht scheuern). Ich habe die Kabelführung vor der ersten Fahrt halt geändert. Gesünder für das Kabel ist es bestimmt. Unter den Bereich, wo die Kabel dann lose sind, habe ich Motorradschutzfolie geklebt, falls sich die Kabel bewegen sollten.


----------



## keiner99 (9. Oktober 2017)

hab heute auch ein Tues CF Pro in XL bestellt, bin mit 1.95m echt froh, dass es das Bike in dieser Größe gibt  hatte bis jetzt ein Trek Session 88 2009er Modell in L, bin schon auf die Unterschiede gespannt 

EDIT: wie ist eigentlich der originale LFS des CF Pro? sind die Felgen eher weich oder super stabil? ich überlege ob ich mir nicht schon am Anfang einen Mavic Deemax Ultimate besorgen soll..


----------



## AndiM86 (21. Oktober 2017)

Noch was bzgl. Lenker-Setup: Die ODI ELITE MOTION-Griffe sind unterschiedlich dick und sollten deshalb ausgerichtet verbaut werden, war mir nicht bewusst. Evtl. mal kontrollieren, meine waren falsch montiert.
http://odigrips.com/store/mtb/mtb-products/elitelock-ongrips-2317#





Gruß
Andi


----------



## DiscoBlumentopf (22. November 2017)

Gibt es hier jemanden der ein Setup für den CCDB Air im Tues hat? 
Auf der Cane Creek Seite gibts leider keins und die Rider Lounge ist dicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## goetseb (23. November 2017)

Sorry, leider nicht mit dem TUES.
Meine Erfahrung mit dem CCDB Air sind mit einem anderen Rad, die dafür vorgeschlagenen Einstellungen waren nicht hilfreich. Hatte ihn dann mit der Methode eingestellt, wie im Field-Book beschrieben.


----------



## DiscoBlumentopf (23. November 2017)

goetseb schrieb:


> Sorry, leider nicht mit dem TUES.
> Meine Erfahrung mit dem CCDB Air sind mit einem anderen Rad, die dafür vorgeschlagenen Einstellungen waren nicht hilfreich. Hatte ihn dann mit der Methode eingestellt, wie im Field-Book beschrieben.



Ich werde als Ausgangssetup mal das des CCDB Coil nehmen und mich dann an den Field Guide halten um ein passendes Setup zu finden.


----------



## whurr (30. Dezember 2017)

Könnte mir jemand die Fox Custom Tune ID aus dem Tues sagen?


----------



## AndiM86 (30. Dezember 2017)

_


whurr schrieb:



			Könnte mir jemand die Fox Custom Tune ID aus dem Tues sagen?
		
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....

Falls Du den 4-stelligen Code von Gabel und Dämpfer meinst: Bei meinem 2017 Pro Race:_
2017 Factory Series FLOAT X2: C99Z
2017 Factory Series 40 FLOAT 27.5: C3D3


----------



## whurr (30. Dezember 2017)

AndiM86 schrieb:


> _
> Falls Du den 4-stelligen Code von Gabel und Dämpfer meinst: Bei meinem 2017 Pro Race:_
> 2017 Factory Series FLOAT X2: C99Z
> 2017 Factory Series 40 FLOAT 27.5: C3D3


Super, DANKE, genau das meinte ich


----------



## VollUndGanz (25. Januar 2018)

Guten Abend,
ich brauche mal den Rat von euch. Ich plane mir ein Tues zuzulegen, auch ein CF Model. Ich bin 191cm groß und weiß nicht ob ich Größe L oder XL nehmen soll. Könnt ihr mir eure Erfahrungen schildern? Wer ist in etwa gleichgroß und welche Größe fahrt ihr? Ich danke Euch jetzt schon für die eine oder andere nützliche Antwort ;-)


----------



## frank70 (25. Januar 2018)

XL


----------



## danielg40 (25. Januar 2018)

Ganz klar XL


----------



## KaskiaRacing (25. Januar 2018)

Ich bin 190 und fahre das XL, passt gut. Noch etwas größer ginge bestimmt auch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## VollUndGanz (27. Januar 2018)

Danke für die schnellen Antworten ;-)


----------



## Flash_Matze (27. Januar 2018)

.


----------



## Andybass (18. Februar 2018)

Bin 1,86 habe das Tues in XL und es passt perfekt!


----------



## Mudsling3r (18. April 2018)

Hallo zusammen,

Hat zufällig jemand eine Ahnung, wie viele Spacer im Float X2 beim Tues CF Pro in Größe XL montiert sind?
Ich sag schonmal danke!

Ich fahre das Tues in XL bei 187cm 91cm Schrittlänge und langen Armen. Es passt für mich perfekt.


----------



## AndiM86 (18. April 2018)

Mudsling3r schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> Hat zufällig jemand eine Ahnung, wie viele Spacer im Float X2 beim Tues CF Pro in Größe XL montiert sind?
> Ich sag schonmal danke!


Beim L sind es 4, siehe mein Post eine Seite vorher. https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/yt-tues-cf-erfahrungen.760361/page-23#post-14825539
Ich nehme an beim XL ist´s genauso. Mehr dürfen gar nicht rein.

Gruß
Andi


----------



## Mudsling3r (19. April 2018)

Danke, hatte ich wohl überlesen [emoji6] also muss bzw. kann ich da an der Progression nix mehr machen. 


Gesendet von iPad mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Grumposaur (23. April 2018)

Jemand mit einer Gewicht von ung. 77kg mit ein Tues mit Boxxer Team und Vivid? Was fur Einstellungen hat ihr fur boxxer und welche federn?

Ich tauche diesen Saison die 250lbs fur ein 275lbs federn.

Edit: zum grossen thema: Bin 1,82cm und habe ein CF L, und das passt


----------



## Sushi1976 (16. Mai 2018)

Hallo zusammen,

Kann mal jemand Tipps geben wie er seine Fox 40 2018 eingestellt hat?

Bin noch auf der Suche fürs richtige Setup. Bike vom Bruder.....

90kg
Fahrergewicht.

Gruß Marco


----------



## Andybass (21. Mai 2018)

@Grumposaur
habe ein Tues CF 2017(XL)
bin 186, fahr fertig wiege ich etwa 82-83kg

Fahrwerk:
Boxxer Team: Race Only Spring Medium(ist schon am Anfang härter als die Rote Feder von Rock Shox), ca. 15% Sag(vll etwas mehr), Axiallager, Feder ist kaum vorgespannt.
Vivid R2C: Stahlfeder 250lbs, Feder ist kaum vorgespannt, Axiallager, ca 30% Sag.

Setup:
Boxxer: Compression -2 Kliks (von ganz zu); Rebound ganz schnell (Shimstack ist Standart)
Vivid: Beginning Stroke Rebound -13 Klicks(von ganz schnell), Ending Stoke Rebound -1(von ganz schnell), Compression ganz offen (Shimstack ist Standart)

Das ist die bisherige Einstellung für die DH in Todtnau(da ist es Steil und sehr Ruppig). Für eine Jumpline in der nähe mache ich einfach die Compression am Dämpfer und an der Gabel dann Komplet zu.

Die 275 und 300 Feder war für mich Persönlich nicht so harmonisch mit meiner Gabel vor allem auf der DH Piste.


----------



## feluetti (21. Mai 2018)

Was meinst du mit Axiallagern an den Federn?


----------



## Andybass (21. Mai 2018)

@feluetti 
sowas:
https://www.ti-springs.com/category/spring-bearings

Diese Lager erlauben es der Feder sich zu verwinden beim einfedern, und machen die ganze Sache dadurch linearer und vorhersehbarer. In der gabel merkt man es richtig stark, im Dämpfer auch aber nicht ganz so stark wie in der Gabel eher beim fahren als auf dem Parkplatz.


----------



## Rischar (22. Mai 2018)

Todtnau sehr steil...? Nä! Verglichen mit anderen deutschen Parks im Sauerland oder so vielleicht


----------



## Sushi1976 (16. Juni 2018)

Gibt’s hier Leute die an ihrem Tues CF die TRP Bremse fahren? 
Könnt ihr die empfehlen? 

Gruß Marco


----------



## alldaylong (16. Juni 2018)

Sushi1976 schrieb:


> Gibt’s hier Leute die an ihrem Tues CF die TRP Bremse fahren?
> Könnt ihr die empfehlen?
> 
> Gruß Marco


Hebt besser wie die mt7


----------



## VollUndGanz (17. Juni 2018)

Sushi1976 schrieb:


> Gibt’s hier Leute die an ihrem Tues CF die TRP Bremse fahren?
> Könnt ihr die empfehlen?
> 
> Gruß Marco


moin,
ich habe die trp an meinem tues, die ist richtig gut. An meinem enduro habe ich ne mt7 zum vergleich, diese finde ich rein subjektiv angenehmer zu fahren. Ich habe den eindruck, dass die aufzubringende kraft im finger geringer ist. das soll aber nicht heißen, dass die trp nichts kann, die bremskraft ist brachial und die dosierung klappt auch richtig gut. mit der bremse kannst du aus meiner bisherigen sicht nichts falsch machen.


----------



## bananatoast (29. Juli 2018)

Hallo zusammen, ich überlege momentan, mir ein Tues CF zuzulegen und bin mir mit der Größe unschlüssig - leider ist hier kein Laden mit Testmodellen in der Nähe. Bei 1,93m, 90cm Schrittlänge und ca. 80 kg ohne Ausrüstung sollte XL vermutlich ein nobrainer sein.

Aber: ich fahre seit über zwei Jahren ausschliesslich dirt und ein bisschen trial (24" bike) und bin daher (zu)kleine Rahmen gewohnt.
Hinzu kommt, dass ich letztes Wochenende im Bikepark ein Giant Glory 1 von 2018 in L getestet habe (Oberrohr 620mm, reach 461mm, stack 599mm, Radstand 1257mm, chainstay 439mm) und es mir irgendwie komisch vorkam - konnte das Baby in den Kurven gar nicht richtig bewegen, war sehr schwerfällig und starr. Liegt das jetzt tatsächlich an der Rahmengröße, oder ist das einfach nur dem Unterschied von dirt auf downhill geschuldet und ich muß tatsächlich das fahren neu lernen?

Liebe Grüße
Dennis


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rischar (29. Juli 2018)

bananatoast schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen, ich überlege momentan, mir ein Tues CF zuzulegen und bin mir mit der Größe unschlüssig - leider ist hier kein Laden mit Testmodellen in der Nähe. Bei 1,93m, 90cm Schrittlänge und ca. 80 kg ohne Ausrüstung sollte XL vermutlich ein nobrainer sein.
> 
> Aber: ich fahre seit über zwei Jahren ausschliesslich dirt und ein bisschen trial (24" bike) und bin daher (zu)kleine Rahmen gewohnt.
> Hinzu kommt, dass ich letztes Wochenende im Bikepark ein Giant Glory 1 von 2018 in L getestet habe (Oberrohr 620mm, reach 461mm, stack 599mm, Radstand 1257mm, chainstay 439mm) und es mir irgendwie komisch vorkam - konnte das Baby in den Kurven gar nicht richtig bewegen, war sehr schwerfällig und starr. Liegt das jetzt tatsächlich an der Rahmengröße, oder ist das einfach nur dem Unterschied von dirt auf downhill geschuldet und ich muß tatsächlich das fahren neu lernen?
> ...


Das Giant fährt sich auch nicht besonders agil  in meinen Augen gehen YT Räder um einiges besser um Kurven.
Trotzdem musst du dich vermutlich erst an n langes Rad gewöhnen. Aber XL ist definitiv richtig für dich. Das Tues brauch harte und schnelle Strecken. Und da hilft auch Laufruhe durch ein langes Rad


----------



## roQer (30. Juli 2018)

Rischar schrieb:


> Das Giant fährt sich auch nicht besonders agil  in meinen Augen gehen YT Räder um einiges besser um Kurven.
> Trotzdem musst du dich vermutlich erst an n langes Rad gewöhnen. Aber XL ist definitiv richtig für dich. Das Tues brauch harte und schnelle Strecken. Und da hilft auch Laufruhe durch ein langes Rad


Bei 193 kann man auch schon XXL nehmen. Ich bin 185 und bin mit der Größe XL (Tues CF Pro, Modell 2019) sehr glücklich. L wird für dich auf jeden Fall zu klein sein. Die Größentabelle von YT trifft gut zu, würde ich behaupten.


----------



## Rischar (31. Juli 2018)

roQer schrieb:


> Bei 193 kann man auch schon XXL nehmen. Ich bin 185 und bin mit der Größe XL (Tues CF Pro, Modell 2019) sehr glücklich. L wird für dich auf jeden Fall zu klein sein. Die Größentabelle von YT trifft gut zu, würde ich behaupten.


Achja. XXL gibt es ja auch noch. Hatte ich vergessen 
Dann ja, XXL würde ich testen!


----------



## bananatoast (31. Juli 2018)

Laut Größentabelle bin ich mehr oder weniger zwischen XL und XXL, da halte ich's mal wie mit Helmen und nehm die kleinere Version - 495 reach und 1302 wheelbase erscheint mir einfach zu krass. Wie gesagt, durch dirt bin ich ja einen relativ kleinen und wendigen Rahmen gewohnt.

Als ich im Bikepark das Glory abgeholt habe, meinten die, wenns XL gäbe, hätten sie mir lieber das gegeben. Ich dachte beim ersten aufsatteln eher M tuts auch 

Vielen Dank für eure Zeit, ihr habt mir auf jeden Fall geholfen.

Liebe Grüße
Dennis


----------



## Flash_Matze (5. August 2018)

Hallo
Fährt jemand schon das neue Tues mit den geänderten Rahmen??
Würde mich mal interessieren was für ein Unterschied zum alten gibt und wie sich die neue Kiste fahren lässt.
Möchte vll. updaten und mir ein neues Framekit kaufen


----------



## roQer (5. August 2018)

Flash_Matze schrieb:


> Hallo
> Fährt jemand schon das neue Tues mit den geänderten Rahmen??
> Würde mich mal interessieren was für ein Unterschied zum alten gibt und wie sich die neue Kiste fahren lässt.
> Möchte vll. updaten und mir ein neues Framekit kaufen



Ich habe das neue CF Pro in XL. Hatte das alte CF Pro Race MJ 2015 mit dem BOS Fahrwerk in L. Das neue fährt sich noch etwas besser und stabiler, aber der Unterschied ist nicht riesig. Optisch ist das neue richtig geil mit den cleanen Linien. Der größte Unterschied ist eigentlich, dass es super leise ist.


----------



## Flash_Matze (7. August 2018)

Kann mir jemand mehr Feedback geben zum Vergleich , fahre momentan das Tues CF Pro Race 2017 ...und finde die Kiste sehr gut. Ist das neue mehr Race ausgelegt oder eher abgeflachter und mehr in die Freeride einzustufen!
Framekit reicht mir ja völlig, da die Ausstattung genau die gleiche wie diese Jahr ist!


----------



## frank70 (7. August 2018)

Ich kenne das neue nicht, gemäss diversen berichten ist das neue mehr race, weniger verspielt


----------



## Andybass (8. August 2018)

Das neue ist mehr Race.
Aber das gibt sich wirklich nicht viel.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mudsling3r (8. August 2018)

Flash_Matze schrieb:


> Hallo
> Fährt jemand schon das neue Tues mit den geänderten Rahmen??
> Würde mich mal interessieren was für ein Unterschied zum alten gibt und wie sich die neue Kiste fahren lässt.
> Möchte vll. updaten und mir ein neues Framekit kaufen



Ich habe das CF Pro 2018 (altes Modell) mein Kumpel das 2018 (neues Modell) wurde ja im April auf den neuen Rahmen gewechselt.
Die Reach-werte haben sich noch etwas verändert, da es ja jetzt auch eine XXL variante gibt, der Dämpfer wurde etwas tiefer in den Rahmen gelegt (der Knick im Rahmen ist weg) um den Schwerpunkt noch etwas zu senken und die Anlenkung des V4L Hinterbau etwas zu entschärfen. Dadurch soll es etwas weniger Progressiv sein (also etwas softer zu fahren). Zudem sind jetzt Schwinge und Kettenstrebe ebenfalls aus Carbon. Ich konnte im direkten Vergleich keine signifikanten Unterschiede beim Fahren feststellen...... ist aber auch alles subjektiv.

hier kannst alles auch ausführlich lesen.

https://www.mtb-news.de/news/2018/04/27/yt-tues-2018-test/


----------



## Flash_Matze (10. August 2018)

Ja den Test habe ich schon gelesen und nicht nur einmal, wenn man so liest ist der Test nicht so berauschend. Der Fahrer muss aktiv das Rad fahren usw. usw..
Wenn das neue Tues in 27 5 schon so einen Racetouch gegenüber den alten hat, was kommt jetzt dann. Hab zufällig das Bild gesehen..
Neues Tues in 29 ...!


----------



## bananatoast (10. August 2018)

Flash_Matze schrieb:


> Ja den Test habe ich schon gelesen und nicht nur einmal, wenn man so liest ist der Test nicht so berauschend. Der Fahrer muss aktiv das Rad fahren usw. usw..


Was hast du denn erwartet? Das baby wurde vom amtierenden Weltmeister mitdesigned - wie ein nasser Sack den Berg runter rollen is da nicht. Für mich sind gerade die im Test beschriebenen Ansprüche an den Fahrer ein Grund mehr für den Kaufentscheid.


----------



## Flash_Matze (10. August 2018)

bananatoast schrieb:


> Was hast du denn erwartet? Das baby wurde vom amtierenden Weltmeister mitdesigned - wie ein nasser Sack den Berg runter rollen is da nicht. Für mich sind gerade die im Test beschriebenen Ansprüche an den Fahrer ein Grund mehr für den Kaufentscheid.


Ja klar..aber es gibt auch Unterschiede zwischen einen Weltmeister oder einen normalo Biker der einfach ein Rad für alles braucht und  für ihn keine Sekunden zählen. Der Test spricht eindeutig für ein Racebike aus, wenn ich es richtig verstanden habe...
Ich finde die Mode geht momentan immer mehr in die Raceschiene und leider nicht ein Mix zwischen beiden!


----------



## VollUndGanz (10. August 2018)

Flash_Matze schrieb:


> Ja den Test habe ich schon gelesen und nicht nur einmal, wenn man so liest ist der Test nicht so berauschend. Der Fahrer muss aktiv das Rad fahren usw. usw..
> Wenn das neue Tues in 27 5 schon so einen Racetouch gegenüber den alten hat, was kommt jetzt dann. Hab zufällig das Bild gesehen..
> Neues Tues in 29 ...!



Hallo,
ich fahre das neue Tues in xl und bin 191cm groß. Deine Bedenken kann ich bestätigen,  das Bike muss schon aktiv gefahren werden, besonders in engen Kehren oder engen Anliegern ist es manchmal ein Kraftakt. Mittlerweile würde ich es mir in L kaufen, ich bin kein Profi und xl ist krass lang, dafür aber auch laufruhig;-)


----------



## bananatoast (10. August 2018)

Flash_Matze schrieb:


> Ja klar..aber es gibt auch Unterschiede zwischen einen Weltmeister oder einen normalo Biker der einfach ein Rad für alles braucht und  für ihn keine Sekunden zählen.


Sicher gibt es die. Im Nachhinein liest sich mein Beitrag auch viel harsher als ich es meinte, Entschuldigung hierfür.
Ich wollte nur sagen, dass die Mitarbeit am Raddesign durch einen Profi auch sehr viel seines Fahrstils wiederspiegelt - und die fahren numal alle ohne Einwand besser und aktiver als wir.
Auch ich will kein kein Pro geschweige denn Weltmeister werden, ich fahre aus Spaß. Allerdings möchte ich auch besser in meinem Hobby werden, DH-Tracks aktiv bezwingen müssen und bei jeder Abfahrt die Kehren noch ein bisschen sauberer nehmen, Drops noch eleganter droppen und Wurzelfelder noch ein bisschen schneller wurzeln können. Das macht für mich den Reiz an diesem Sport aus. Dabei ist für mich ein Begriff wie "Racebike" das gleiche bla wie AllmountainSuperFreerideEnduro. Ich entscheide mich aufgrund von Geometrie, Federweg und Ausstattung. Imo ist das wichtig, was man draus macht.
Und das Konzept eines "Rads für alles" geht für mich persönlich eh nicht auf - wo das bigbike zu big ist, nehm ich mein dirt, auch auf flowtrails. Und wenn das irgendwann mal nicht mehr reichen sollte gibt's evtl. noch ein dirt fully. Aber ich schweife ab...



VollUndGanz schrieb:


> Mittlerweile würde ich es mir in L kaufen, ich bin kein Profi und xl ist krass lang, dafür aber auch laufruhig;-)


Genau den Gedankengang hatte ich vor Bestellung auch: nehme ich jetzt lieber unterdimensioniert für (noch) mehr Agilität und gewohntes Gefühl auf kleinem Rahmen oder wage ich einfach mal den ganz großen Sprung und gebe auch den letzten Kompromiss auf. Ich glaube XL war für mich die richtige Entscheidung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rischar (10. August 2018)

VollUndGanz schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich fahre das neue Tues in xl und bin 191cm groß. Deine Bedenken kann ich bestätigen,  das Bike muss schon aktiv gefahren werden, besonders in engen Kehren oder engen Anliegern ist es manchmal ein Kraftakt. Mittlerweile würde ich es mir in L kaufen, ich bin kein Profi und xl ist krass lang, dafür aber auch laufruhig;-)


Bist du auch das "alte" Tues gefahren?

Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass die Unterschiede groß sind. In den Tests liest man von relativ geringen Unterschieden. Ich glaube, dass gefühlte Unterschiede eher von einer (straffen/racigen) Einstellung der Federelementen kommt und dass ich zb mein altes Tues ähnlich anstrengend einstellen könnte... aber vlt irre ich ja auch.
Ein Blindtest wäre mal interessant. Ich denke, ich würde keinen Unterschied erkennen


----------



## VollUndGanz (11. August 2018)

Rischar schrieb:


> Bist du auch das "alte" Tues gefahren?
> 
> Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass die Unterschiede groß sind. In den Tests liest man von relativ geringen Unterschieden. Ich glaube, dass gefühlte Unterschiede eher von einer (straffen/racigen) Einstellung der Federelementen kommt und dass ich zb mein altes Tues ähnlich anstrengend einstellen könnte... aber vlt irre ich ja auch.
> Ein Blindtest wäre mal interessant. Ich denke, ich würde keinen Unterschied erkennen



Moin,
ich bin das Vorgängermodell nur 2 Tage im Park gefahren,  daher ist der Vergleichswert nicht optimal. Vielleicht habe ich mich missverständlich ausgedrückt,es war nicht auf das Modell bezogen sondern auf die Rahmengröße. Mittlerweile würde ich einen L Rahmen testen, damit ich lockerer durch die engen Elemente komme und groß genug ist der Rahmen auch noch.


----------



## Mudsling3r (13. August 2018)

Also ich kann nur sagen, dass das "alte TUES" etwas progressiver ist als das neue! Die Maschine wird in Anliegern so derbe schnell, dass man denkt es brechen einem die Beine  also körperliche Fitness ist auf jeden Fall angesagt und damit definiere ich auch den Satz "muss aktiv gefahren werden"! Feststellen konnte ich auch, dass die Linienwahl extrem wichtig ist, denn es fährt ziemlich exakt dahin, wo man hin lenkt...kompromisslos! Ich mag diese Art zu fahren auf jeden Fall sehr, ist eben Geschmacksache....
Mein Fazit: absolut Racebike, je schneller man es fährt desto angenehmer wird es! Sprünge finde ich auch sehr angenehm mit dem YT.





 in diesem Video wird die Kinematik des YT mit dem Spezi Demo verglichen, da sieht man sehr schön, das das YT eines der progressivsten Hinterbauten aller Bikes hat, wie gut es sich pedalieren lässt usw.

Ich denke, dass man die Unterschiede bei den beiden YT-Bikes als Hobbyfahrer nur sehr schwer ausfindig machen kann, ist ja auch alles immer etwas subjektiv.

Dann sind da ja noch diese unzähligen Einstellknöpfe an Dämpfer und Gabel, bei denen viele nicht wissen, was sie einstellen müssen und sich so auch etwas das Fahrverhalten ihres Bikes versemmeln. Meine Meinung und hier völlig wertfrei!


----------



## Rischar (13. August 2018)

Ich komme vom alten Demo (der Charakter des Hinterbaus ist ja auch sehr ähnlich geblieben) zum "alten" Tues und habe nie das Gefühl, dass meine Beine brechen  Das Tues ist progressiv, ja. Ich würde nicht sagen, dass du für das Tues fitter sein musst als für ein anderes DH Rad. Ein kompromissloses Racebike ist es auch nicht, dafür macht es im Park eine viel zu gute Figur. Es fährt sich einfach sehr intuitiv und lässt sich schön in Kurven bewegen. Klar, der Hinterbau ist kein Saubsauger... aber Saubsauger sind eh nur was für Angänger


----------



## Mudsling3r (13. August 2018)

Rischar schrieb:


> Ich komme vom alten Demo (der Charakter des Hinterbaus ist ja auch sehr ähnlich geblieben) zum "alten" Tues und habe nie das Gefühl, dass meine Beine brechen  Das Tues ist progressiv, ja. Ich würde nicht sagen, dass du für das Tues fitter sein musst als für ein anderes DH Rad. Ein kompromissloses Racebike ist es auch nicht, dafür macht es im Park eine viel zu gute Figur. Es fährt sich einfach sehr intuitiv und lässt sich schön in Kurven bewegen. Klar, der Hinterbau ist kein Saubsauger... aber Saubsauger sind eh nur was für Angänger



Ja, so meinte ich es auch 
In Bezug auf die Beine meinte ich, dass es so schnell wird in Kurven, das die Fliehkraft einen ordentlich in den Anlieger Presst (da braucht es halt etwas Schmalz in den Beinen)

Kompromisslos bezog sich auf die Linienwahl.....Springen im Park ist super, deshalb wird es auch beim Loosefest favorisiert. Für mich ist es dennoch eher 70% Race und 30% Park (wie auch immer man das für sich definiert).

Fakt: Geiles Bike


----------



## roQer (13. August 2018)

Mein neues Tues ist für mich jedenfalls 100% Park und 0% Race. Trotz des rel. langen Reachs und der langen Wheelbase (beim XL) fühle ich mich sehr wohl darauf und würde nicht auf ein L wechseln wollen. Zugegebenermaßen muss es etwas aktiver gefahren werden als das alte Modell (in L), zumindest beim langsameren Tempi und wenn es eng wird. Wer sich gerne kutschieren lässt ist bei einem modernen DH-Hochleistungsbike aber eher fehl am Platze, oder?


----------



## Rischar (13. August 2018)

Wer sich kutschieren lassen will, soll Tandem oder Taxi oder Achterbahn fahren


----------



## Mudsling3r (14. August 2018)

roQer schrieb:


> Mein neues Tues ist für mich jedenfalls 100% Park und 0% Race. Trotz des rel. langen Reachs und der langen Wheelbase (beim XL) fühle ich mich sehr wohl darauf und würde nicht auf ein L wechseln wollen. Zugegebenermaßen muss es etwas aktiver gefahren werden als das alte Modell (in L), zumindest beim langsameren Tempi und wenn es eng wird. Wer sich gerne kutschieren lässt ist bei einem modernen DH-Hochleistungsbike aber eher fehl am Platze, oder?



da stimme ich dir zu....

den ersten Satz fasse ich für mich so zusammen.....

wer sich dieses Bike kauft oder kaufen möchte, der muss wissen, dass es sich bei dem Hinterbau um eine "Superprogressiv-Bike" und kein Sofa handelt. Durch die hohe Progression (Kraft die zum vollständigen Einfedern benötigt wird), ist es natürlich traumhaft für sehr große Sprünge Drops usw. (also Park). Für die Racer ebenso, da es den Federweg nicht so verschwenderisch rausrückt und ein super Feedback vom Untergrund liefert. Man kann es super pedalieren und pushen bis die Beine Brennen. 

Da ich gerne schnell und technisch fahre, und zarte 95 Kilo wiege, ist das bike für mich ein Segen  ich muss dadurch keine exorbitanten Drücke im Dämpfer fahren um vernünftig Gegendruck im Hinterbau zu haben.

Was meinen die anderen Besitzer hier?


----------



## Flash_Matze (25. August 2018)

Also was ich so lese, sind es wirklich sehr geringe Unterschiede! Zusammengefasst ist das neue mehr für Race ausgelegt als das alte. Ich warte noch bis nächstes Jahr und vielleicht bis eine Aktionen auf Framekits ergibt, werde ich mal zuschlagen! 
Aber freue mich weiterhin auf Erfahrungsberichte zwischen den alten und den neuen.


----------



## wilbur.walsh (29. August 2018)

Fährt jemand den Onza Aquila tubeless? Wenn ja mit welcher Milch? Bleibt er auch dicht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MSVF (22. September 2018)

Moin,

zufällig einer hier der vom  Demo auf das Tues gewechselt ist? Oder allgemein beim leidigen Thema Größe helfen möchte:

Mit 1,89m fahre ich derzeit ein Demo (neue Rahmenform) in L + Reach Adjust, sprich 447mm Reach. Grund war das ich ein eher verspieltes Bike wollte. Zwecks Fahrkönnen schätze ich mich als Fortgeschrittener ein.

Mittlerweile muss ich mir aber eingestehen das ballern doch auch Bock macht..und das Tues einfach die Preis/Leistung bietet.
Lange Rede: ich grüble über das Tues in XL, sprich 474mm Reach. Meint ihr der Schritt ist (sprichwörtlich) zu groß wenn ich zwar mehr Stabilität, aber kein reines Bügelbrett suche, also schon noch auch bissl verspielt fahren möchte?

Je nach Tests wird das Tues ja mal mehr als Fun-Bike (FREERIDE Test 2015) und mal mehr als Race-Bike (FREERIDE Test 2017, mtb news) eingestuft, und suche deshalb nach Euren Erfahrungen. EDIT: OK die Infos auf den vorherigen Seiten dieses Threads helfen schonmal, wird anscheinend bei ähnlicher Größe stets zu XL geraten. Allerdings ohne Angabe des Einsatzgebietes. Vielleicht sind ja auch ehemalige Demo Fahrer anwesend.

Danke!


----------



## Rischar (23. September 2018)

MSVF schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> zufällig einer hier der vom  Demo auf das Tues gewechselt ist? Oder allgemein beim leidigen Thema Größe helfen möchte:
> 
> ...


Größe definitiv XL.
Ich fahre ein 2015er Tues cf in L mit 1,82 m. Das passt, wobei Tendenz eher zu XL als M. Mit ein paar cm mehr würde ich XL fahren.

Davor hatte ich ein altes Demo. Also das letzte auf 26 Zoll in L. Für dich nicht der perfekte Vergleich, aber ich denke, der Grundcharakter beider Räder bleibt.

Das Tues gefällt mir in fast jeder Hinsicht besser. Ballern und besonders Kurven fahren kann das Tues besser. Anlieger fahren sich schöner und schneller  in der Luft gehen beide Räder gut. Das Demo ist halt etwas wendiger, wobei das in meinen Augen nur bei wirklich schnellen und vielen Richtungswechseln und engen Kurven auffällt. Beides kommt anteilig eher weniger auf DH Strecken vor 
Beide Räder lassen sich sehr intuitiv steuern und machen gleich viel Spaß, finde ich. Beide funktionieren auf reinen gebauten Strecken und auf natürlichen Strecken ähnlich gut. Hat seinen Grund wieso beide Räder so erfolgreich sind  Hauptunterschied würde ich sagen: demo agiler, tues progressiver.
Und progressiv fährt sich geil


----------



## flip_4 (25. September 2018)

Wenn wir beim Thema Größe sind...
Fahre derzeit in 2015er Gambler im M und möchte auf das neue Tues umsteigen. Derzeit tendiere ich bei ca. 173-175 zum L Tues. 
Ist vom Reach ein gutes Stück größer als das Gambler. Bin neulich das Sender in L gefahren, dass ist vom Reach nochmal länger, aber es hat recht gut gepasst.
Was würdet ihr empfehlen?


----------



## Rischar (25. September 2018)

flip_4 schrieb:


> Wenn wir beim Thema Größe sind...
> Fahre derzeit in 2015er Gambler im M und möchte auf das neue Tues umsteigen. Derzeit tendiere ich bei ca. 173-175 zum L Tues.
> Ist vom Reach ein gutes Stück größer als das Gambler. Bin neulich das Sender in L gefahren, dass ist vom Reach nochmal länger, aber es hat recht gut gepasst.
> Was würdet ihr empfehlen?


Bei deiner Größe fahren wohl die meisten M. Wenn du auf lange Räder stehst, warum nicht... Ich würd's aber definitiv Probe fahren. Am besten natürlich beide direkt im Vergleich. Ich bin damals zur Größenwahl nach Forchheim gefahren.


----------



## KLO-3xPPP-I (26. September 2018)

MSVF schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> zufällig einer hier der vom  Demo auf das Tues gewechselt ist? Oder allgemein beim leidigen Thema Größe helfen möchte:
> 
> ...


Servus,
Ich bin 1,90m groß und habe seit ein paar Wochen das Tues in XXL (komme von einem XL V10)
Ich muss sagen, das Teil ist der Hammer.
Obwohl das Rad so lang ist, geht es um enge Kurven, wie ich es selbst nicht erwartet habe. 
Super direkt, laufruhig und sauschnell.
Es macht einfach nur Bock.


----------



## Flash_Matze (27. September 2018)

.


----------



## KLO-3xPPP-I (27. September 2018)

Flash_Matze schrieb:


> Da habe ich genau den richtigen  ! Ich bin stark beim überlegen mir ein neues Tues oder V10 kaufen, kannst du mir mal sagen wie dein Gefühl zwischen den beiden Bikes sind??


Der größte Unterschied, den ich festgestellt habe ist, dass das V10 sich deutlich gutmütiger fährt. Draufhalten und das Rad macht den Rest. Das Tues, so wie ichs habe, ist mit den Carbon Laufrädern und dem steifen Rahmen deutlich nervöser. Du musst schon entschlossen die Linie wählen und 
den Lenker gut festhalten.
Das ist so der größte Unterschied den ich festgestellt habe.
Der Unterschied war für mich sofort sehr deutlich spürbar und meine Umstellung ist auch noch nicht 100% abgeschlossen.


----------



## flip_4 (2. Oktober 2018)

Rischar schrieb:


> Bei deiner Größe fahren wohl die meisten M. Wenn du auf lange Räder stehst, warum nicht... Ich würd's aber definitiv Probe fahren. Am besten natürlich beide direkt im Vergleich. Ich bin damals zur Größenwahl nach Forchheim gefahren.



Bin ein L mal in der ebene gerollt, passt von der Größe


----------



## MikeGa (13. November 2018)

Guten Abend,
Hat schon jemand an seinem tues das Innenlager getauscht.
Ich fürchte es ist etwas Saudummes passiert. Die Linke Lagerschale ist quasi rausgeflutscht. Auf der rechten Seite den Austreiber angesetzt und nach ein paar Schlägen hat sich die Alu Hülse für das Tretlager um ca. 0,5mm im Rahmen verschoben. Hülse sitzt immernoch bombenfest aber hab dabei kein gutes Gefühl. 
Hat das auch schon jemand zustande gebracht?
Wenn ja, mit welchem Ausgang.
Viele Grüße,
Mike


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flash_Matze (30. Dezember 2018)

Hat jemand das Tues Pro vor kurzem bestellt ..!!Ist der Dämpfer tatsächlich weiterhin die Performance Version?!?!Jetzt ist bei YT ein Angebot, wo ich nicht widerstehen kann..!!
Nächstes Jahr kommt bestimmt das neue Tues29, bin momentan verunsichert ob das Tues29 zu viel Rad für mich ist und für einen normalo der eigentlich nur im Bikepark unterwegs doch die 27 Version mit 1.79m die bessere Wahl ist.  Komme mit der ganzen Szene garnicht mehr hinterher.


----------



## MSVF (31. Dezember 2018)

Wie schon im anderen Thread geschrieben, ja es ist die Elite Performance verbaut, dh kein HSC Einsteller.
Hab auch erst vor kurzem beim Tues zugeschlagen, brauch als Hobby Pilot kein 29er und ich denke wie bei den Enduro / Trail Bikes wird es paar Modelljahre dauern bis die 29er DH Bikes ausgereift sind.


----------



## Flash_Matze (31. Dezember 2018)

MSVF schrieb:


> Wie schon im anderen Thread geschrieben, ja es ist die Elite Performance verbaut, dh kein HSC Einsteller.
> Hab auch erst vor kurzem beim Tues zugeschlagen, brauch als Hobby Pilot kein 29er und ich denke wie bei den Enduro / Trail Bikes wird es paar Modelljahre dauern bis die 29er DH Bikes ausgereift sind.


Ich hab da auch meine Befürchtung..Die ENDURO/Trialbikes haben bisschen gebraucht bis endlich gescheite Bikes raus gekommen sind, jetzt sind echt gute Bikes unterwegs. Ich kenne momentan noch keinen der ein 29DH Bike gefahren ist, außer die Rennfahrer im WC! Mich würde mal interessieren ob momentan alle 29DH bikes auf 190 mm vorne reduziert sind und warum eigentlich.., kommt die Front einfach zu hoch ???


----------



## dek (31. Dezember 2018)

MSVF schrieb:


> Wie schon im anderen Thread geschrieben, ja es ist die Elite Performance verbaut, dh kein HSC Einsteller.
> Hab auch erst vor kurzem beim Tues zugeschlagen, brauch als Hobby Pilot kein 29er und ich denke wie bei den Enduro / Trail Bikes wird es paar Modelljahre dauern bis die 29er DH Bikes ausgereift sind.




Da jetzt 2 verschiedene Räder im DH WC erlaubt werden hat sich das mit 29 Zoll eh wieder erledigt.

Ich gehe davon aus das der ganze 29er Kram sehr schnell wieder verschwindet. 

Alles nur Marketing. Die Pros müssen das fahren, freiwillig fährt das eigendlich keiner und schneller ist es Auch nicht.

Es werden demnächst wieder 27er vorne und 26er hinten gefahren.


----------



## MSVF (31. Dezember 2018)

Ganz so schwarz würde ich es nicht malen, denke viele Pros werden schon 29er fahren weil es bei den heutigen WC Strecken schneller ist. 29er vorne / 27,5 hinten bin ich auch gespannt, wobei Neko Mulally hat das ja mit nem YT Tues getestet und für fast irrelevant empfunden.


----------



## Flash_Matze (31. Dezember 2018)

MSVF schrieb:


> Ganz so schwarz würde ich es nicht malen, denke viele Pros werden schon 29er fahren weil es bei den heutigen WC Strecken schneller ist. 29er vorne / 27,5 hinten bin ich auch gespannt, wobei Neko Mulally hat das ja mit nem YT Tues getestet und für fast irrelevant empfunden.


Ich bin gespannt auf die Geschichte mit vorne 29 und 27.5 hinten, es hört sich sehr interessant an. Denke es werden ab 2019 viele die 29 DH Bikes im WC fahren.Aber es hat 2018 WC gezeigt, 27.5 steht weiterhin vorne..!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## joernssen (16. Januar 2019)

Servus, habe mein neues Tues nun auch bekommen. Gerade ausgepackt und fest gestellt, dass das Plastikteil am Unterrohr einen Spalt zum Rahmen hat (siehe Fotos) und nicht direkt aufliegt. Ist das bei euch auch so?


----------



## MSVF (16. Januar 2019)

Jep, ist bei mir ähnlich.

Edit: wobei bei Dir ist es schon extrem. Schon probiert es weg- und bei anzuschrauben?


----------



## Bikerhasi (19. Januar 2019)

joernssen schrieb:


> Servus, habe mein neues Tues nun auch bekommen. Gerade ausgepackt und fest gestellt, dass das Plastikteil am Unterrohr einen Spalt zum Rahmen hat (siehe Fotos) und nicht direkt aufliegt. Ist das bei euch auch so?



Bei mir auch so. 
Abschrauben und ein bissl Silikon draufmachen und wieder drauf mit dem Ding. So kommen auch keine Steinchen da drunter und machen nix kaputt. Bin aber generell von der Rahmenverarbeitung dieses Mal nicht so mega überzeugt


----------



## Flash_Matze (16. März 2019)

Gibt es schon Leute die das neue Tues29 bestellt haben??
Würde mich freuen über Bilder und Erfahrungen auf der Piste


----------



## flip_4 (16. März 2019)

Wieviel Volumenspacer fahrt ihr im X2 Float? 
Bin jetzt die originale 2x gefahren, werde 3x verbauen.


----------



## Flash_Matze (16. März 2019)

flip_4 schrieb:


> Wieviel Volumenspacer fahrt ihr im X2 Float?
> Bin jetzt die originale 2x gefahren, werde 3x verbauen.


Bei meinen Gewicht von 69 kg bin ich beim vorherigen Tues immer die 2 Spacern gefahren und bisschen mehr Lowspeed als angegeben von Fox!


----------



## KLO-3xPPP-I (19. März 2019)

flip_4 schrieb:


> Wieviel Volumenspacer fahrt ihr im X2 Float?
> Bin jetzt die originale 2x gefahren, werde 3x verbauen.



Ich habe auch vor zwei Wochen auch einen dritten Spacer eingebaut. Fühlt sich nun besser an.


----------



## Max_95 (21. März 2019)

2


----------



## Rischar (22. März 2019)

Max_95 schrieb:


> Servus zusammen. Ich bin jetzt auch stolzer Besitzer eine tues cf pro bei den Weihnachtsrabatten konnte ich auch nicht nein sagen. Jetzt ist dies mein 1. cf Rahmen und im Park bleibt ja auch die ein oder andere Schramme nicht aus. Wer hatte denn schon mal den ein oder anderen leichten Sturz bzw „umfaller“ ? Und habt ihr den Rahmen sofort eingeschickt oder gesehen das es nur lackplatzer sind ?? Ich will jetzt hier keine Diskussion lostreten wie in anderen Beiträgen wie stabil Carbon ist sonder nur die ein oder andere Praxiserfahrung hören/lesen


Bei jedem Sturz einschicken? Das wirste ja bekloppt und der Rahmen ist die Hälfte des Jahres weg 
Lackplatzer und Katscher passieren und tun nix zur Sache. Klar, sollte man sich jede Macke genauer anschauen. Bei Alu aber auch... schau mal, wie dick der Rahmen ist... es gibt Alu Rahmen, die du per Hand eindrücken kannst.


----------



## Max_95 (22. März 2019)

Ja da hat du recht  der Rahmen meines reign1.5 ist auch nicht der dickste (Alu). Danke für die schnelle Antwort alles andere wäre ja auch sehr Praxisfern.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flash_Matze (21. April 2019)

Hi Leute vielleicht könnt ihr mir mal helfen. Ich möchte mir das Tues29 kaufen und stehe mit der Größe zwischen Regular und Long, vorher bin ich das vorherige Modell in Rahmengröße L gefahren und war ganz gut. Momentan fahre ich ein Capra29 in L mit 460 Reach, Stack 630, Radstand 1228 und fährt sich noch agil und Laufruhe hat es sowieso, perfektes Mittelding. Bin jetzt knappe 1.79 und Schrittlänge 0,84 ..Möchte auch wieder ein Mittelding haben, Laufruhe und Spaß haben im Park. Vali mit ihren 1.65 fährt schon Regular....Fährt jemand mit meiner Körperlänge das aktuelle Tues 27/29 ..wäre echt hilfreich


----------



## MSVF (19. Mai 2019)

Moin,

heute ist mir aufgefallen dass das Standrohr der Fox 40 an meinem YT Tues CF Pro 240mm lang ist, also der Abstand zwischen unterer Gabelkrone und dem Tauchrohr. Ist das normal? An meinem Vorgänger Bike waren es 203mm, genau wie lang der Federweg halt war.

Schönen Gruß


----------



## flip_4 (20. Mai 2019)

@Flash_Matze Fahre das Tues CF Pro 27,5 in L bei ca. 173

@MSVF bei mir sind es auch ca 230mm


----------



## flip_4 (26. Mai 2019)

Meine 19er Fox 40 Performance Elite macht Geräusche beim einfedern. Hat jemand die gleichen Probleme?


----------



## Mudsling3r (17. Juni 2019)

Guten Abend zusammen, 
Ich wollte bei meinem Tues CF 2018 „alt“ den Steuersatz wechseln und bin bei den ganzen Bezeichnungen ratlos! Was muss ich einbauen? Würde gerne auf Cane Creek wechseln. Ich hatte heute die Gabel raus und gesehen, dass die Lager direkt auf dem Carbon liegen....also keine extra Schalen....richtig?

CANE CREEK STEUERSATZ IS - IS 110 IS42 AUF IS52/40, KURZ, TAPERED, SCHWARZ

Würde der passen?

Ich sage schonmal Danke!


----------



## Upgrader (17. Juni 2019)

Flash_Matze schrieb:


> Hi Leute vielleicht könnt ihr mir mal helfen. Ich möchte mir das Tues29 kaufen und stehe mit der Größe zwischen Regular und Long, vorher bin ich das vorherige Modell in Rahmengröße L gefahren und war ganz gut. Momentan fahre ich ein Capra29 in L mit 460 Reach, Stack 630, Radstand 1228 und fährt sich noch agil und Laufruhe hat es sowieso, perfektes Mittelding. Bin jetzt knappe 1.79 und Schrittlänge 0,84 ..Möchte auch wieder ein Mittelding haben, Laufruhe und Spaß haben im Park. Vali mit ihren 1.65 fährt schon Regular....Fährt jemand mit meiner Körperlänge das aktuelle Tues 27/29 ..wäre echt hilfreich



Hey, hab‘ das 29 Pro Race in L seit genau einer Woche. 
Bin 1,81 und Schrittlänge weiss ich gar nicht aber ich kann Dir sagen, dass das L schon einen krass langen Radstand hat und es für mich gewöhnungsbedürftig war. 
War nun bereits zwei ganze Tage im Park und hab‘ mich an dieses Concorde-Artige Überschall Geschoss gewöhnt aber wenn Du lieber einen wendigen Kunstflieger mit Propeller vorziehst, 
dann wirst Du mit Deinen knapp 1,79 mit Größe M auch nichts falsch machen aber laut YT-Bikefinder könntest Du auch L fahren was Dir ja bereits bekannt ist. 

Bist Du sonst irgendwo in Norddeutschland oder Region Harz ansässig, so dass Du meins mal Probefahren kannst,
aber kein Roadgap springen ja?!


----------



## Vorstadtkind (24. Juni 2019)

Bin 1,78m und habe mich für Regular entschieden. Finde das Rad sehr laufruhig, es spring sich easy, aber bei engeren Kurven für mich erstmal ungewohnt, man muss/kann beim zirkeln schon etwas mehr arbeiten und genau einfädeln. Bin aber auch erst zwei Tage gefahren, denke vieles ist Gewöhnungssache.

Falls es Dich oder andere interessiert: ich sammele meine Erfahrungen mit dem Rad über die Saison auf einem Pinkbike-Blog. Momentan steht da noch nicht viel, aber es sollte bald mehr kommen.  








						YT Tues 29 CF Pro Long Term Review by Andy-FFM - Pinkbike
					

[POVERLAY=17369791 padding=15 color=black][BOX bold family=Verdana size=75 lineHeight=80 marginLeft=-6]YT Tues 29 CF Pro[/BOX][BOX marginTop=-10]Review[/BOX][/POVERLAY][PI=17369791]Not in its na




					www.pinkbike.com


----------



## flip_4 (25. Juni 2019)

Fahre das 19er Tues 27.5 in L bei ca. 175 und passt perfekt. Ist immer noch handlich und zugleich laufruhig


----------



## flip_4 (25. Juni 2019)

Vorstadtkind schrieb:


> Bin 1,78m und habe mich für Regular entschieden. Finde das Rad sehr laufruhig, es spring sich easy, aber bei engeren Kurven für mich erstmal ungewohnt, man muss/kann beim zirkeln schon etwas mehr arbeiten und genau einfädeln. Bin aber auch erst zwei Tage gefahren, denke vieles ist Gewöhnungssache.
> 
> Falls es Dich oder andere interessiert: ich sammele meine Erfahrungen mit dem Rad über die Saison auf einem Pinkbike-Blog. Momentan steht da noch nicht viel, aber es sollte bald mehr kommen.
> 
> ...



Schöner Blog


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vorstadtkind (25. Juni 2019)

flip_4 schrieb:


> Schöner Blog


 
Danke! Das Rad hat das verlängerte Wochenende in Lac Blanc gut überstanden und demnächst kommt da wirklich etwas mehr Inhalt/Gehalt.


----------



## Flash_Matze (27. Juni 2019)

Also ich habe mir das Tues 29 in Long bestellt mit meinen 1,79 m. Das Rad hat eine Laufruhe, unglaublich. In den Kurven musst man schon viel drücken um das Rad rumzukriegen. Ich hab mir jetzt ein 45 mm Vorbau und ein Reachset mit -6 verbaut und ist Bikepark tauglich. Nachdem ich ein Tag auf den Tues unterwegs war und wieder auf mein Capra29 in L umsteige, ist mein Capra jetzt zu klein!
Bilder schicke ich euch noch zu!


----------



## shr3d (16. Juli 2019)

Weiß nicht, ob das der richtige Thread ist, aber was für einen Gabel war in euren 18er Bikes verbaut? Mein CF pro ist gerade angekommen (bestellt im Outlet Blowout, aber komplett neu), aber es hat die alte Performance Elite Fit4 drin und nicht die GRIP. Dachte eigentlich, dass nur bei den ersten Rädern die fit4 verbaut wäre und die neueren die GRIP hätten. Vor allem weil ich Leute kenne, die ihr Rad vor mir bestellt haben und schon die neue Gabel verbaut hatten


----------



## Max_95 (16. Juli 2019)

shr3d schrieb:


> Weiß nicht, ob das der richtige Thread ist, aber was für einen Gabel war in euren 18er Bikes verbaut? Mein CF pro ist gerade angekommen (bestellt im Outlet Blowout, aber komplett neu), aber es hat die alte Performance Elite Fit4 drin und nicht die GRIP. Dachte eigentlich, dass nur bei den ersten Rädern die fit4 verbaut wäre und die neueren die GRIP hätten. Vor allem weil ich Leute kenne, die ihr Rad vor mir bestellt haben und schon die neue Gabel verbaut hatten


In meinem 18er CF pro Modell ist die FIT GRIP  verbaut. Habe meins im Januar bekommen und irgendwann vor Weihnachten bestellt.


----------



## MSVF (17. Juli 2019)

Bei meinem Ende 2018 bestelltem Tues CF PRO ist auch die Fit Grip1 drin, also Modellnummer DJ6R.


----------



## Timmö__ (19. Juli 2019)

Hätte hier mal jemand ein Set Up für den X2 und die 40er an dem ich mich orientieren könnte? Wiege ca. 85 kg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MSVF (19. Juli 2019)

Hab mit den Werten aus den Service Dokumenten angefangen, passt gut.








						FORK- 2019 40mm | Bike Help Center | FOX
					






					www.ridefox.com
				











						SHOCK- 2019 FLOAT X2 | Bike Help Center | FOX
					






					www.ridefox.com


----------



## Pr0.Rider.Sasch (22. Juli 2019)

Welche Rahmengröße würdet ihr beim CF27 bei *1,76*m empfehlen, M oder L ?

Ich weiß grad überhaupt nicht, was ich da nehmen soll.


----------



## flip_4 (29. Juli 2019)

Pr0.Rider.Sasch schrieb:


> Welche Rahmengröße würdet ihr beim CF27 bei *1,76*m empfehlen, M oder L ?
> 
> Ich weiß grad überhaupt nicht, was ich da nehmen soll.



Hab bei ca 175 größe L genommen, passt perfekt


----------



## flip_4 (29. Juli 2019)

shr3d schrieb:


> Weiß nicht, ob das der richtige Thread ist, aber was für einen Gabel war in euren 18er Bikes verbaut? Mein CF pro ist gerade angekommen (bestellt im Outlet Blowout, aber komplett neu), aber es hat die alte Performance Elite Fit4 drin und nicht die GRIP. Dachte eigentlich, dass nur bei den ersten Rädern die fit4 verbaut wäre und die neueren die GRIP hätten. Vor allem weil ich Leute kenne, die ihr Rad vor mir bestellt haben und schon die neue Gabel verbaut hatten



Hab meines November bekommen, dort war die Grip verbaut. Dämpfer war auch das 19er Modell


----------



## psycho82 (30. Juli 2019)

Pr0.Rider.Sasch schrieb:


> Welche Rahmengröße würdet ihr beim CF27 bei *1,76*m empfehlen, M oder L ?
> 
> Ich weiß grad überhaupt nicht, was ich da nehmen soll.




kommt insbesondere auch auf auf deine Vorlieben an - bei deiner Größe würde ich L nehmen, aber andere werden mit M glücklich. Früher bin ich immer kleine Räder gefahren, dann aber irgendwann in den Genuss von längeren Rädern gekommen und würde nicht mehr tauschen.

Meine Frau ist noch mehr auf einen langen Reach aus, als ich - ist aber Geschmackssache - sie hat sich nach diversen Probefahrten bei 1,67m für ein L Tues entschieden, ist auch M probegefahren und kommt mit dem L besser zurecht. Fährt das L allerdings mit einem kürzeren Vorbau (40mm). 
Gleiches bei ihrem Santa Cruz Nomad - auch hier hat sie nach Probefahrten im Gelände eine Nummer größer gewählt als vom Hersteller vorgeschlagen. - Ist also Geschmacksache, sie kommt mit größeren Rahmen viel besser zu recht (fahren ca. 40 bis 45 Bikeparktage im Jahr). Ich bin bei 1,80 bei vielen Herstellern zwischen 2 Größen und würde mittlerweile immer zur größeren tendieren - habe ich früher mal anders gesehen - aber fährt sich einfach angenhemer.

Bei deinen 1,76 würde ich aber def. L nehmen, fährt sich dann sehr ausgewogen, und mit nem kürzeren Vorbau kannst dann auch noch spielen, wenn du kürzer willst. - Aber wie oben schon gesagt ist auch Geschmacksache. M wäre schon sehr verspielt bei deiner größe und darunter leidet dann auch die Laufruhe, aber entscheiden musst du letztendlich worauf du dich wohlfühlst und was für ein Fahrgefühl du haben möchtest...


----------



## Pr0.Rider.Sasch (30. Juli 2019)

psycho82 schrieb:


> sie hat sich nach diversen Probefahrten bei 1,67m für ein L Tues entschieden, ist auch M probegefahren und kommt mit dem L besser zurecht. Fährt das L allerdings mit einem kürzeren Vorbau (40mm).



Oha, 125cm Radstand bei 1,67m ist schon heftig. Dann brauche ich mir keine Sorgen machen, dass L zu lang ist 
Welchen Vorbau fährt sie genau? Ich hab z.B. den hier mit 45mm gefunden: Renthal Integra-II-35

Eine andere Möglichkeit wäre ja ein Reach Adjust Headset, also ein exzentrischer Steuersatz. Da gibt von WorksComponents einen mit +-6mm: EC49-ZS56. Der sollte ins Tues passen. Mit WorksComponents habe ich gute Erfahrungen gemacht.


----------



## MSVF (30. Juli 2019)

Mal ne Frage zum Bar roll des Race Face Cockpits....

[...]

Edit: Frage hierhin verschoben.


----------



## psycho82 (30. Juli 2019)

Pr0.Rider.Sasch schrieb:


> Oha, 125cm Radstand bei 1,67m ist schon heftig. Dann brauche ich mir keine Sorgen machen, dass L zu lang ist
> Welchen Vorbau fährt sie genau? Ich hab z.B. den hier mit 45mm gefunden: Renthal Integra-II-35
> 
> Eine andere Möglichkeit wäre ja ein Reach Adjust Headset, also ein exzentrischer Steuersatz. Da gibt von WorksComponents einen mit +-6mm: EC49-ZS56. Der sollte ins Tues passen. Mit WorksComponents habe ich gute Erfahrungen gemacht.





Meine Frau fährt halt gerne lange Rahmen und gerade beim Downhiller ist es unproblematisch... - es ist wichtig, dass sie sich wohlfühlt und gerade auf den DH Strecken in Spicak, der WC-Downhillstrecke in Lenzerheide, Bad Wildbad, Todtnau oder der Tschak Norris im Brandnertal fühlt sie sich auf grossen Rahmen viel wohler und ist auch  einiges schneller damit unterwegs, als in ihrer Grösse empfohlene Rahmen. Auch auf Strecken wie der Hill Bill oder Supernatural in Serfaus fühlt sie sich wohler auf langen Rahm- ist aber Geschmackssache siehe auch WM Fahrer
Bruni fährt kleine Rahmen. Gwin ist bei YT in 27,5 damals den XL Rahmen bei 1,78 gefahren. Vali Höll fährt einen extrem langen Rahmen mit bei ihrer Grösse mit dem 29er Tues in Regular...usw, usw, - Wohlfühlfaktor ist wichtig und nicht die Empfehlung des Herstellers...es ist so wie YT es beschreibt, der Fahrer kann nach seinen Vorlieben die Rahmengrösse wählen, wenn er weiss, was er fahren will

Beim Tues meiner Frau haben wir letztendlich einen Alpha Ride DH (Vorbau) in 40mm länge montiert, der war im Auslieferungszustand auf meinem 2019er Commencal Furious und ich habe bei mir einen längeren 50mm Vorbau montiert.


			https://www.commencalcanada.com/Mobile/ride-alpha-dh-direct-mount-40-mm-stem-black-c2x25996717
		


40mm Vorbauten bekommst aber auch von Hope und 30mm gibt es von Race Face den alten Atlas oder von Onoff (Moondraker, die gibt es sogar in 10mm länge als Direct Mount)...Spank Spike gibt es auch als 25/30mm.

Meine Frau hat sich nach diversen Fahrten nun auf den o.g. 40er eingeschossen in Kombi mit einem 78cm breiten Lenker und 3cm Rise.
Natürlich bin ich ihr Rad auch schon gefahren und mir würde der Rahmen bei 1,80 in L mit 50er Vorbau auch zusagen - ist dann aber natürlich verspielter als bei ihr - aber ich bleib bei meinem Commencal in L mit 50er Vorbau (Reach 455mm)

Denke mit deinem 1,76 und nen L Rahmen machst definitv nichts verkehrt und wie du ja auch selbst schreibst gibt es auch noch Steuersätze zur Anpassung des Reaches...wobei dies bei 1,76 nicht nötig sein wird - abgesehen von deinen persönlichen Vorlieben, die so eine Steuersatz wieder sinnvoll erscheinen lassen können


----------



## Flash_Matze (31. Juli 2019)

psycho82 schrieb:


> Meine Frau fährt halt gerne lange Rahmen und gerade beim Downhiller ist es unproblematisch... - es ist wichtig, dass sie sich wohlfühlt und gerade auf den DH Strecken in Spicak, der WC-Downhillstrecke in Lenzerheide, Bad Wildbad, Todtnau oder der Tschak Norris im Brandnertal fühlt sie sich auf grossen Rahmen viel wohler und ist auch  einiges schneller damit unterwegs, als in ihrer Grösse empfohlene Rahmen. Auch auf Strecken wie der Hill Bill oder Supernatural in Serfaus fühlt sie sich wohler auf langen Rahm- ist aber Geschmackssache siehe auch WM Fahrer
> Bruni fährt kleine Rahmen. Gwin ist bei YT in 27,5 damals den XL Rahmen bei 1,78 gefahren. Vali Höll fährt einen extrem langen Rahmen mit bei ihrer Grösse mit dem 29er Tues in Regular...usw, usw, - Wohlfühlfaktor ist wichtig und nicht die Empfehlung des Herstellers...es ist so wie YT es beschreibt, der Fahrer kann nach seinen Vorlieben die Rahmengrösse wählen, wenn er weiss, was er fahren will
> 
> Beim Tues meiner Frau haben wir letztendlich einen Alpha Ride DH (Vorbau) in 40mm länge montiert, der war im Auslieferungszustand auf meinem 2019er Commencal Furious und ich habe bei mir einen längeren 50mm Vorbau montiert.
> ...



Er hat es genau auf den Punkt gebracht, es kommt immer drauf an, wo du und wie du fährst.
Ich bin eher zum Racer geworden und fahre momentan ein Tues Pro Race 29 in Größe L ( bin knappe 1,79, mit Schuhen sowas 1,80) Das Rad war mir anfangs sehr lang und musste bisschen was verändern, Reachset -6 und ein Vorbau in 45 mm. Ich brauchte erst mal Zeit um mich an die Länge zu gewöhnen. Die Kiste ist jetzt perfekt ( Pisten grundsätzlich DH/Freeride Spicak, Geißkopf), aber bei engen Pisten muss ich schon mit den ganzen Körper arbeiten um die Länge auszugleichen, geht positiv auf die Körperfitness  . Nummer kleiner würde ich auch nicht mehr gehen, nimm es in L!
Wenn ich auf mein Capra 29 in L wieder aufsteige, kommt mir das vor wie ein Kinderrad, sehr verspielt und leichtgängig auf engen Trails. Wenn ich mir das Capra wieder kaufen würde, dann jetzt in XL mit einen 33 Vorbau. Vielleicht hilft dir das weiter..


----------



## biker20 (4. August 2019)

Moin alle miteinander  hat jemand von euch schon einmal den Dämpfer im Tues Cf pro 29 gewechselt ? Habe von der Yt Internetseite eine Grafik das die Einbaulänge 250mm beträgt und finde bisher nur den Fox float und den Öhlins ttx in dem Maß. Meine Frage ist weiß jemand ob es da eine Toleranz was die Einbaulänge beträgt gibt ? 
Noch ein schönen Sonntag


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pr0.Rider.Sasch (6. August 2019)

Bei meinem neuen Tues macht das SRAM GX DH Schaltwerk sehr nervige Geräusche. Und zwar "knubbert" die untere Schaltrolle, wenn die Kettenglieder in die Zahnzwischenräume einrasten. Der Käfig wird dabei etwas nach vorne gespannt und schnappt dann ca. 1-2mm zurück wenn das Kettenglied einrastet. Das Einrasten ist vor allem beim Rückwärtstreten spürbar und sehr laut. Die Kettenlinie sieht normal aus.
Hattet ihr das auch? Geht das Geräusch mit der Zeit weg? Ist das Schaltwerk falsch eingestellt?


----------



## KaskiaRacing (6. August 2019)

Pr0.Rider.Sasch schrieb:


> Bei meinem neuen Tues macht das SRAM GX DH Schaltwerk sehr nervige Geräusche. Und zwar "knubbert" die untere Schaltrolle, wenn die Kettenglieder in die Zahnzwischenräume einrasten. Der Käfig wird dabei etwas nach vorne gespannt und schnappt dann ca. 1-2mm zurück wenn das Kettenglied einrastet. Das Einrasten ist vor allem beim Rückwärtstreten spürbar und sehr laut. Die Kettenlinie sieht normal aus.
> Hattet ihr das auch? Geht das Geräusch mit der Zeit weg? Ist das Schaltwerk falsch eingestellt?


Hi, ein Ritzel hat ja das "narrow-wide" Profil..., wenn das nicht entsprechend in die Kette greift, rasselt es. Hatte ich auch schonmal am Tues. Kann es das sein bei dir?


----------



## Pr0.Rider.Sasch (6. August 2019)

Ja, genau das wars. Danke für den Tipp!
Bisher musste ich noch nie auf die Schaltrollen achten


----------



## DiscoDuDe (20. August 2019)

Hätte mal eine Frage bezüglich Shimano Schaltung am Tues CF von 2015/2016.

Hat wer von euch eine ZEE oder SAINT verbaut die auch alle Gänge sauber durchschaltet? Hab eigentlich seit Jahren das Problem, dass ich die B-Screw extrem weit reindrehen muss, damit das Shimano Schaltwerk in den unteren Gängen nicht an der Kettenstrebe anstößt. Und dann schaltet natürlich das Schaltwerk extrem unsauber. Muss eigentlich fast immer 2 Gänge schalten damit etwas passiert. 
Ist das bei Sram auch so? Überlege gerade ob ich mal zu Sram wechseln soll...


----------



## JulKna (11. September 2019)

Hallo zusammen,

Habe mein TUES cf jetzt seit Anfang April und mit der Zeit ist mir aufgefallen, dass ich ein deutlich zu höhrendes Knacken im Hinterbau habe wenn dieser mal einen härteren Schlag abbekommt. Wenn ich den Dämpfer ausbau läuft der Hinterbau geräuschlos und flüssig. Hinterrad und Narbe sitzen ebenfalls fest, ohne spiel.
Hat jemand schon Erfahrung mit sowas gemacht oder vllt. eine Idee woran es liegen könnte?

Vielen Dank und beste Grüße an alle!


----------



## Flash_Matze (11. September 2019)

JulKna schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> Habe mein TUES cf jetzt seit Anfang April und mit der Zeit ist mir aufgefallen, dass ich ein deutlich zu höhrendes Knacken im Hinterbau habe wenn dieser mal einen härteren Schlag abbekommt. Wenn ich den Dämpfer ausbau läuft der Hinterbau geräuschlos und flüssig. Hinterrad und Narbe sitzen ebenfalls fest, ohne spiel.
> Hat jemand schon Erfahrung mit sowas gemacht oder vllt. eine Idee woran es liegen könnte?
> ...


Sattelrohr zu weit drinnen oder Laufrad


----------



## JulKna (11. September 2019)

Flash_Matze schrieb:


> Sattelrohr zu weit drinnen oder Laufrad



Danke für die schnelle Antwort! 
Es könnte tatsächlich am Sattelrohl liegen, ich habe es komplett drinnen. Aber wie kann es sein, dass das Sattelrohr dann so ein Geräusch macht? Es muss ja irgendwo anstoßen, oder?

Laufrad ist soweit ok, habe ich mehrmals gecheckt da ich auch zuerst dachte dass es daher kommt. Oder hast du einen Tipp wodrauf man in diesem Fall beim Laufrad achten sollte?


----------



## Flash_Matze (12. September 2019)

JulKna schrieb:


> Danke für die schnelle Antwort!
> Es könnte tatsächlich am Sattelrohl liegen, ich habe es komplett drinnen. Aber wie kann es sein, dass das Sattelrohr dann so ein Geräusch macht? Es muss ja irgendwo anstoßen, oder?
> 
> Laufrad ist soweit ok, habe ich mehrmals gecheckt da ich auch zuerst dachte dass es daher kommt. Oder hast du einen Tipp wodrauf man in diesem Fall beim Laufrad achten sollte?


Sattelrohr ist es meistens bei den Tues aus Carbon, Sattelrohr ausbauen, bisschen kürzen und das er nicht im Rahmen innen anliegt, zusätzlich das Sattelrohr und im Klemmbereich sauber wischen von Dreck usw.

Hinterrad kann es an den Speichen liegen, schau mal ob irgendeine sehr weich ist. Es liegt vielleicht auch an der Nabe, drück mal das Hinterrad von der Seite hin und her und schau ob ein knacken kommt. Wenn du aber ein Carbon Tues hat, kann es noch an anderen Stellen liegen...
Mein Tues 29 Pro Race klappert so brutal bei Steinfeldern und nervt mich abgöttisch..


----------



## JulKna (12. September 2019)

Flash_Matze schrieb:


> Sattelrohr ist es meistens bei den Tues aus Carbon, Sattelrohr ausbauen, bisschen kürzen das er nicht im  Rahmen innen anliegt und das Sattelrohr und den Klemmbereich sauber wischen von Dreck usw.
> 
> Hinterrad kann es an den Speichen liegen, schau mal ob irgendeine sehr weich. Es liegt auch vielleicht an der Nabe, drück mal das Hinterrad von der Seite hin und her und schau ob ein knacken kommt. Wenn du aber ein Carbon Tues hat, kann es noch an anderen Stellen liegen...
> Mein Tues 29 Pro Race klappert so brutal bei Steinfeldern und nervt mich abgöttisch..



Das Sattelrohr ist bis auf minimum gekürzt und steckt komplett drinn, hat unten kontakt zum Rahmen, ich zieh es direkt mal ein stück raus und teste es dann mal. Speichen und Hinterrad sind fest.

Vielen Dank für den Rat!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Timmö__ (27. September 2019)

Wie viele Volume Spacer fahrt ihr in eurem X2? Habe jetzt 3 Stück verbaut und neige fast dazu, einen vierten einzusetzen bei 82kg..


----------



## Flash_Matze (27. September 2019)

Timmö__ schrieb:


> Wie viele Volume Spacer fahrt ihr in eurem X2? Habe jetzt 3 Stück verbaut und neige fast dazu, einen vierten einzusetzen bei 82kg..


Fahre das 29 und habe mit meinen 70 kg 4 vorne bei 62 psi und 4 hinten bei 192 psi


----------



## SebbyJ (16. Dezember 2019)

Hat jemand einen Coil-Dämpfer an seinem 2019er Tues verbaut, also ein 250x75 Dämpfer?
Wenn ja was wiegt ihr und was für eine Feder fahrt ihr?

Habe an meinem 29er jetzt mit meinen 82kg eine 350 lbs Feder eingebaut, da ich mit der vorherigen 450er gerade einmal auf ca. 12% Sag gekommen bin. Die 350 passen zwar vom Sag einigermaßen, erscheinen mir aber doch recht gering für mein Gewicht.


----------



## KaskiaRacing (16. Dezember 2019)

SebbyJ schrieb:


> Hat jemand einen Coil-Dämpfer an seinem 2019er Tues verbaut, also ein 250x75 Dämpfer?
> Wenn ja was wiegt ihr und was für eine Feder fahrt ihr?
> 
> Habe an meinem 29er jetzt mit meinen 82kg eine 350 lbs Feder eingebaut, da ich mit der vorherigen 450er gerade einmal auf ca. 12% Sag gekommen bin. Die 350 passen zwar vom Sag einigermaßen, erscheinen mir aber doch recht gering für mein Gewicht.


Berichte mal, wenn du was gefunden hast bzw. gefahren bist. Ich hatte vor kurzem yt angeschrieben ob sie Empfehlungen haben, mir wurde aber gesagt, sie haben nichts für Stahl. Keine federempfehlung.
Falls es jemanden interessiert: im X2 sind drei Volumenspacer, ebenfalls Info seitens YT.


----------



## Timmö__ (17. Dezember 2019)

SebbyJ schrieb:


> Hat jemand einen Coil-Dämpfer an seinem 2019er Tues verbaut, also ein 250x75 Dämpfer?
> Wenn ja was wiegt ihr und was für eine Feder fahrt ihr?
> 
> Habe an meinem 29er jetzt mit meinen 82kg eine 350 lbs Feder eingebaut, da ich mit der vorherigen 450er gerade einmal auf ca. 12% Sag gekommen bin. Die 350 passen zwar vom Sag einigermaßen, erscheinen mir aber doch recht gering für mein Gewicht.



Das Bike hat doch eine Dämpfer EBL von 267x89mm?


----------



## KaskiaRacing (17. Dezember 2019)

Timmö__ schrieb:


> Das Bike hat doch eine Dämpfer EBL von 267x89mm?


Das 29er nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SebbyJ (17. Dezember 2019)

schulte69 schrieb:


> Berichte mal, wenn du was gefunden hast bzw. gefahren bist. Ich hatte vor kurzem yt angeschrieben ob sie Empfehlungen haben, mir wurde aber gesagt, sie haben nichts für Stahl. Keine federempfehlung.
> Falls es jemanden interessiert: im X2 sind drei Volumenspacer, ebenfalls Info seitens YT.


Werd ich machen. Kann aber noch bis zum Frühjahr dauern.




Timmö__ schrieb:


> Das Bike hat doch eine Dämpfer EBL von 267x89mm?


Das Tues 29 CF nicht, dort ist ein 250x75 verbaut.


----------



## dotzlaa (21. Dezember 2019)

Servus, 
Hab im sale ein 27er tues gekauft, Etz würd mich interessieren wieviel spacer in der Fox 40 von yt verbaut sind ? Größe M 

weiß des zufällig jemand ?


----------



## MSVF (23. Dezember 2019)

Müssten vier sein -> https://www.ridefox.com/fox17/help.php?m=bike&id=937#tuningwithairvolumespacers


----------



## SebbyJ (30. Januar 2020)

Mal ein kleines Update meinerseits.
Das neue Tues 29 Pro ist ja mittlerweile mit einem Coil ausgestattet. Habe daraufhin mal YT angeschrieben.



schulte69 schrieb:


> Berichte mal, wenn du was gefunden hast bzw. gefahren bist. Ich hatte vor kurzem yt angeschrieben ob sie Empfehlungen haben, mir wurde aber gesagt, sie haben nichts für Stahl. Keine federempfehlung.
> Falls es jemanden interessiert: im X2 sind drei Volumenspacer, ebenfalls Info seitens YT.



Nun scheinen sie auch eine Empfehlung zu haben.
Das Bike wird in X-Long mit einer 450er Feder ausgeliefert. Bei meinem Gewicht von 85kg (fahrfertig) liegt die Empfehlung seitens YT bei 400-425.


----------



## KaskiaRacing (30. Januar 2020)

SebbyJ schrieb:


> Mal ein kleines Update meinerseits.
> Das neue Tues 29 Pro ist ja mittlerweile mit einem Coil ausgestattet. Habe daraufhin mal YT angeschrieben.
> 
> 
> ...


Hi,
besten Dank für deine Rückmeldung. Das ist doch mal eine Aussgage mit der man was anfangen kann.


----------



## anna1208 (4. April 2020)

Hi,
Ich habe das Tues 2020. letzte Woche bekommen. Jetzt war ich heute das erstmal damit auf den Trails.  Super Bike. Wenn da nicht dieses klappernde Geräusch wäre, wenn ich über Wurzeln, Steine oder versatze fahre. Wenn ich das bike im stand aus einer Höhe von ca. 10 cm fallen lassen, hört man es ebenfalls. 
wir haben den Steuersatz geprüft -> fest
Hinterrad Nabe -> fest
Lager -> alle fest (aber nicht nach Spiel geprüft) 
speichen -> korrekt

habt ihr eine Idee? Ich denke, dass es ein Lager ist, was nicht korrekt sitzt oder so. Kennt ihr aktuell solche Probleme bei YT?

Lg


----------



## KaskiaRacing (4. April 2020)

anna1208 schrieb:


> Hi,
> Ich habe das Tues 2020. letzte Woche bekommen. Jetzt war ich heute das erstmal damit auf den Trails.  Super Bike. Wenn da nicht dieses klappernde Geräusch wäre, wenn ich über Wurzeln, Steine oder versatze fahre. Wenn ich das bike im stand aus einer Höhe von ca. 10 cm fallen lassen, hört man es ebenfalls.
> wir haben den Steuersatz geprüft -> fest
> Hinterrad Nabe -> fest
> ...


Nabend,

schau dir mal die b Schraube vom Schaltwerk an. bei mir war die zu weit rausgedreht, dann schlug das Schaltwerk immer an die Kettenstrebe, wenn ich eingefedert bin. Das ist im Stand nicht aufgefallen, erst  im SAG bzw. während der Fahrt.Bei mir wars aber kein Klappern, sondern eher ziemlich heftiges Anschlagen nachher.

Schönen Abend noch


----------



## biker20 (4. April 2020)

Hi, ich hatte das selbe Problem. Das kommt von den Leitungen die in den Rahmen laufen habe die mit Tape angeklebt jetzt ist alles ruhig.


----------



## anna1208 (5. April 2020)

Hi zusammen, 
Das Schaltwerk sind fest auch das Schaltauge. 
Ja die Kabel klappern auch. Allerdings haben wir diese gestern auch festgehalten und geklebt. Das Geräusch ist dennoch. Kann es sein, dass ein Lager Spiel hat?


----------



## KaskiaRacing (5. April 2020)

anna1208 schrieb:


> Hi zusammen,
> Das Schaltwerk sind fest auch das Schaltauge.
> Ja die Kabel klappern auch. Allerdings haben wir diese gestern auch festgehalten und geklebt. Das Geräusch ist dennoch. Kann es sein, dass ein Lager Spiel hat?



Du hast mich falsch verstanden. Das Schaltwerk ist bei mir nicht locker gewesen, sondern schlug beim Einfedern an die Kettenstrebe, weil es durch die entsprechende Schraube zu weit nach vorn gedreht war. Schalt mal auf ein kleines Ritzel und guck nach, ob es dann schon an der Kettenstrebe anliegt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Timmö__ (3. Mai 2020)

Fährt hier jemand einen DHX2 im 27.5 Tues von 2019/2020?

Welche Federhärte fahrt ihr bei eurem Gewicht? Habe derzeit eine 400er drin bei 78kg fahrfertig. Ist ziemlich steif aber der Sag liegt bei knapp 30% und der Federweg wird bei größeren Schlägen ganz gut ausgenutzt. Habe noch etwa 3cm Puffer bis zum Durchschlag. Laut Spring Calculator sollte ich allerdings eine 250er Feder fahren.. 

Wie siehts bei euch aus?


----------



## dotzlaa (4. Mai 2020)

Servus, 
Tues 2019: gleiches Gewicht wie du hab eine 300er Feder verbaut Sag auc knapp 30% hab aber öfters nach Drops Durchschläge deshalb test ich jetzt mal eine 350er... 

Wie siehts bei den anderen hier aus? was habt ihr für Federhärten verbaut?


----------



## Timmö__ (5. Mai 2020)

Ich werde mal berichten wie sich die 350er schlägt.

Noch eine andere Frage. Hat sich jemand einen Reach adjust Steuersatz ins Tues eingebaut? Falls ja, welche Produkte gibt es die am meisten Reach rausholen?


----------



## derbenno (7. Mai 2020)

Servus zusammen

weiß jemand ob dieser Dämpfer ins 2019er Tues passt? Ich weiß nicht genau ob das Tues unten am Dämpferauge gelagert ist.






						Dämpfer: 799 Angebote auf Bikemarkt.MTB-News.de
					

Dämpfer ➤ neu & gebraucht ➤ kaufen und verkaufen auf Bikemarkt.MTB-News.de ➤ Riesige Auswahl - gute Preise ➤ aktuell 799 Artikel online




					bikemarkt.mtb-news.de
				




Und bei 90 kg bräuchte ich ca eine 500er Feder oder?

Danke für eure Hilfe


----------



## derbenno (19. Mai 2020)

und noch gleich eine Frage hinterher:

Fährt von euch jemand hinten eine 220mm Scheibe? 

Wenn ja, welcher Adapter wird benötigt?

Danke


----------



## SebbyJ (19. Mai 2020)

derbenno schrieb:


> Servus zusammen
> 
> weiß jemand ob dieser Dämpfer ins 2019er Tues passt? Ich weiß nicht genau ob das Tues unten am Dämpferauge gelagert ist.
> 
> ...



Hast du das 29er Tues oder das 27,5er? Beim 29er passt er, fürs 27,5er nicht.



derbenno schrieb:


> und noch gleich eine Frage hinterher:
> 
> Fährt von euch jemand hinten eine 220mm Scheibe?
> 
> ...


Sind 220er hinten überhaupt zugelassen? Was für eine Bremse fährst du?

So ziemlich jeder Hersteller hat Postmount-Adapter, da brauchst du dann halt einen für 180 auf 220.


----------



## zieguslaus (22. Mai 2020)

Servus zusammen, fährt einer einen Van Dämpfer in seinem tues? Wenn ja, welche Federhärte habt ihr bei welchem Gewicht?

Noch eine Frage...kann man generell sagen, dass der Tues Hinterbau so progressiv ist, dass man bei der Federhärte nicht zu hart werden sollte, oder ist das  technisch ein falscher Denkansatz?


----------



## Fr-Dennis (10. Juni 2020)

Moin,
Fährt jemand das aktuelle 29er tues cf. Bin 178 und weiß nicht ob ich regular oder long nehmen sollte. Das regular hat 460mm reach genau wie mein capra mit dem ich super zurecht komme. Ich kann überhaupt nicht einschätzen ob 480mm reach beim long schon zu lang ist. Jemand vielleicht vor einem ähnlichen problem gestanden?


----------



## derbenno (10. Juni 2020)

Fr-Dennis schrieb:


> Moin,
> Fährt jemand das aktuelle 29er tues cf. Bin 178 und weiß nicht ob ich regular oder long nehmen sollte. Das regular hat 460mm reach genau wie mein capra mit dem ich super zurecht komme. Ich kann überhaupt nicht einschätzen ob 480mm reach beim long schon zu lang ist. Jemand vielleicht vor einem ähnlichen problem gestanden?


ich hab das 29er in Long und ich bin 1,85. Ich behaupte das Long ist dir zu groß.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Upgrader (10. Juni 2020)

Bei mir mit 1,81 ist Long top und ich denke, dass Du mit 1,78 auch noch L fahren kannst


----------



## Sushi1976 (14. Juni 2020)

Hab mal ne Frage, überlege am Tues nen X2 von Fox zu verbauen, oder doch auf Stahlfeder Rock Shox Vivid Coil bleiben ? Was meint ihr, würde nen luftdämpfer mal gerne testen..    

Gruß Marco


----------



## Heino77 (15. Juni 2020)

Timmö__ schrieb:


> Ich werde mal berichten wie sich die 350er schlägt.
> 
> Noch eine andere Frage. Hat sich jemand einen Reach adjust Steuersatz ins Tues eingebaut? Falls ja, welche Produkte gibt es die am meisten Reach rausholen?


Konntest du die 350er schon testen? Habe eine 275er SLS für den DHX2 bestellt (lt. Rechner und der Feder welche momentan am Vivid verbaut ist) und bin nun recht unsicher.
Fahre ein Tues in XL und wiege 80kg ohne Ausrüstung.


----------



## dotzlaa (18. Juni 2020)

Also ich hab bei 83kg mit einer 300er Feder so wie es mir der Fox Rechner ausspuckte angefangen, dann bin ich auf die 350er gegangen war schon viel besser aber ab und zu bei großen Drops Durchschläge.
Werd jetzt am Weekend mal die 375er in Schöneck oder Osternohe testen, fühlt sich aber schon recht straff an.


----------



## Heino77 (18. Juni 2020)

Uff dann kann ich die 275er gleich abstoßen. Klingt nach 350 Alltag und 375 für große Sachen.


----------



## uxmax (24. Juni 2020)

derbenno schrieb:


> und noch gleich eine Frage hinterher:
> 
> Fährt von euch jemand hinten eine 220mm Scheibe?
> 
> ...






vorne 203 auf 220 daher +17mm

PM 180 - 220 Adapter
-->https://www.hpv-parts.de/epages/63540537.sf/de_DE/?ObjectPath=/Shops/63540537/Products/10754


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Upgrader (24. Juni 2020)

Wer kein Bock mehr auf Wartezimmer hat, hier mein Tues CF Pro Race 29" mit durch meine Beiträge nachvollziehbare Historie nun zum Verkauf.





4.250€

...










...und hier der Hauptgrund meines Verkaufs.
Liebe mein neues Nomad und möchte nur noch dies fahren...








Blog:





						YT Tues 29 Pro Race: Bestellt und nun Tuning etc.
					

Wie bereits im Wartezimmer-Thread erwähnt habe ich mir das Tues 29 Pro Race geordert und bin mit den Specs soweit happy, aber farbige Fox Decals und eine Farbige Sattelklemme müssen schon sein.  Unter den Specs auf der Website steht Carbonsattelstütze 30,9mm, jedoch nichts von der dazu...




					www.mtb-news.de
				




Ebay-Kleinanzeigen:








						Fahrräder & Zubehör | eBay Kleinanzeigen
					

eBay Kleinanzeigen: Fahrräder & Zubehör - Jetzt in HafenCity finden oder inserieren! eBay Kleinanzeigen - Kostenlos. Einfach. Lokal.




					www.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de


----------



## trialbock (30. Juni 2020)

SALLE zusammen,

kurze frage in die Runde:
TUES 2017 CF mit VIVID COIL Dämpfer 
ORG. Buchsen NEU.
Beim schnellen anheben des Hinterrades fährt der Dämpfer in den max. Hub. alles gut soweit .
Dabei entsteht ein metallisches geräusch beim anschlagen.
Braucht der Dämpfer ein service ?
Oder jemand eine idee was das sein könnte?


----------



## Christoph84 (3. Juli 2020)

HI Leute!
Ich bin neu hier und stelle mich kurz vor:
Ich heiße Christoph, bin (schon) 36 und fahre gerne Trails und im Park. Habe aktuell ein Canyon Spectral (in L) und mag es sehr, allerdings für größere Jumps und Drops wünsche ich mir mehr Reserven, da es ja eher ein AM ist, wenn auch leicht mehr in Richtung DH.

Ich suche deshalb ein Bike in die Richtung DH und bin auf das Tues gekommen. Ich finde es ist optisch einfach ein Knaller und möchte mir die 27.5" Variante und habe - natürlich - Unsicherheiten bei der Größe. Bei Canyon würde ich ein L (beim Sender) nehmen, aber bei YT?? Ich möchte es eher wendiger haben als lang und laufruhig, wenn ich eine Wahl habe,. Ich bin 1.88m groß und habe lange Beine und Arme bei einem eher kürzeren Oberkörper. Laut Tabelle bin ich beim XL aber ist die Tabelle wirklich akkurat?

Verglichen mit dem Sender hat das Tues deutlich mehr Radstand und Oberrohrlänge aber weniger Reach, wobei das laut Geometrieübersicht aber auch Definitionssace sein kann.

Welche Erfahrungen habt ihr gemacht? Wär cool wenn ihr mir weiterhelfen könntet


----------



## Heino77 (3. Juli 2020)

Bin das Spectral in L 2018 von einem Kollegen mal gefahren und habe selber ein YT Tues in XL 2019.
Zur Größe: unter XL würde ich nicht gehen. Bin selbst 1.87 und das Rad fühlt sich genau richtig an.

Das Spectral fühlt sich für mich in Anliegern sehr kompakt an, man hat immer das Gefühl im Rad zu sitzen, kann es aktiv fahren muss man aber nicht. Beim Tues spürst du den Radstand und die Behäbigkeit in Anliegern, musst aktiver fahren und mit mehr Nachdruck, da es sich viel direkter fährt. Dafür belohnt es dich im anspruchsvollen Gelände und bei Sprüngen mit einem sehr progressiven Hinterbau. 

Das Tues ist verglichen mit einem AM generell schon geradliniger und viel weniger wendig, wobei das Tues schon eher in die Kategorie Vollgasmaschine fällt als andere DH bikes. Wie groß der Unterschied hier ausfällt kann ich so nicht sagen, da ich bis jetzt nur V10 29 und Kona Operator gefahren bin. Es braucht einfach eine gewisse Grundgeschwindigkeit, um seine Behäbigkeit auszugleichen.

Von der CF Variante würde ich abraten, aber das gilt generell für DH Böcke.

Wenn du wegen der Größe immer noch unsicher bist fahr einfach in einen etwas größeren Bikepark wie Schladming, Leogang, Geisskopf oder Serfaus (da kannst du mir gerne eine PN schicken). Da sieht man am Tag mindestens 15 Tues in verschiedensten Größen - da lässt dich bestimmt jemand probe sitzen.


----------



## uxmax (3. Juli 2020)

Beim Tues wirst du mit XL oder XXL nichts verkehrt machen. XL wird vermutlich deine Größe sein, aber wie mein Vorredner schon empfohlen hat, am Besten im Bikepark probefahren.


----------



## Pr0.Rider.Sasch (3. Juli 2020)

Ich würde bei 1.88m auch zum XL oder größer raten. Das L wäre zu klein.


----------



## Christoph84 (3. Juli 2020)

Cool damke für euer Feedback! Ich schätze mal das Tues wird weniger "poppie" sein, da es mehr verschluckt?! Dafür ist es für ein DH-Bike wohl recht leicht. Es sollte schon Spaß machen beim springen, da ich das sehr gerne tue, wenn auch natürlich nicht auf cup-niveau. Bin jetzt kein radical 100% Risiko Fahrer und gehe es eher bedächtig an bei meiner Progression. Bei große Gaps und so bin ich noch nicht. Deshalb denk ich das CF nicht so tragisch ist. Ich bin auch eher technikbegeistert und unterstütze dann gern geile Tecnologie wie beim CF PRO RACE. Das ist so porno auch wenn ich es nicht bräuchte ?
Wie siehts mit den Bremsen aus? Hab gelesen die TMR sind nich so toll. Ein Umbau auf shimano saint sollte bestimmt machbar sein oder?! Nutzen ja alle die selben aufnahmen...


----------



## uxmax (3. Juli 2020)

Die TRP vom Tues sind super. Natürlich auch wieder Geschmackssache, Bremskraft / Dosierbarkeit bin ich absolut zufrieden.


----------



## Heino77 (3. Juli 2020)

Das CF rächt sich über einen längeren Zeitraum. Auf pinkbike gibt es ein paar Brüche aus dem letzten Modelljahr. Würde ich mir gut überlegen an deiner Stelle.
Pop ist schwer subjektiv. Hab das Tues bis jetzt nur mit Coil gefahren (Vivid und jetzt DHX2) welche sich von Haus aus schon weniger poppig anfühlen als die Luftpendants. Dafür halt bessere Bodenhaftung bei Schlägen und schwierigem Terrain. Bei whips merkst du das Zusatzgewicht im Vergleich zu nem AM natürlich, aber rein vom Springen her nicht.
Der TRP Bremse fehlt nichts. Die packt im Vergleich zu anderen DH Bremsen zu wie ein Anker - wird auch in einem Test bestätigt und nur knapp von der MT7 geschlagen.
Ich hab mir einfach das AL base geholt und auf Fox umgebaut, da das 3000€ AL Modell mit Fox 40 Elite sofort ausverkauft war (und ich gelb nicht mag).

Kalkulier bei deinem Budget auf jedenfall irgendeine Art Durchschlagschutz ein wenn du tubeless fahren willst. Bei mir hat die hintere Felge genau zwei Fahrten überlebt. 
Mit Cushcore und EG30 Felge ist nun Ruhe.


----------



## Christoph84 (5. Juli 2020)

Danke für die Rückmeldungen. Echt cool! Ich glaube nicht dass ich so eine Belastung auf das Bike bringe, dass es zu einem Rahmenbruch/Riss kommen würde. So hart fahr ich glaub ich nicht. Aber ich denke ich warte noch etwas ab auch wenn ich echt Bock hätte im Outlet zuzuschlagen ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## shr3d (5. Juli 2020)

Hat jemand sein Tues auf mullet umgebaut? 
Hab das 2018er cf pro in xl und glaube, dass mullet schon optimal für mich wäre. Hier sind meine Überlegungen, bitte korrigiert mich, falls ich etwas übersehe:
1. Ich bräuchte neue lowers für die 40. Ich nehme an, dass uppers und Kronen gleich sind.
2. Entweder ein neues Laufrad oder eine neue Felge/ Speichen und dann umspeichen. Nabe ist nehme ich an gleich.
3. Um die Geometrie zu richten schiebe ich die Gabelholme ca. 20mm nach oben durch (aktuell sind noch 25mm vom Durchschlagspunkt zur unteren Krone, sollte also auch gehen)
4. Bei voll komprimierter Gabel sind aktuell noch gut 80mm vom Reifen zum unterrohr. Nach dem umbau wären es dann immernoch 38mm (20mm Gabel durchschieben, 20mm größeres Laufrad, 2mm Offset). Sollte also auch mit etwas flex nicht schleifen. Auch von das Steuerrohr ist noch 12mm von der Brücke bei komprimierter Gabel weg, sollte also auch die 29er Brücke nicht berühren.

Heraus käme laut meiner Theorie ein Mullet, dass sich nur im Radstand minimal vom 27,5er unterscheidet, der Rest sollte alles gleich bleiben


----------



## Deleted 392117 (5. Juli 2020)

Christoph84 schrieb:


> Cool damke für euer Feedback! Ich schätze mal das Tues wird weniger "poppie" sein, da es mehr verschluckt?! Dafür ist es für ein DH-Bike wohl recht leicht. Es sollte schon Spaß machen beim springen, da ich das sehr gerne tue, wenn auch natürlich nicht auf cup-niveau. Bin jetzt kein radical 100% Risiko Fahrer und gehe es eher bedächtig an bei meiner Progression. Bei große Gaps und so bin ich noch nicht. Deshalb denk ich das CF nicht so tragisch ist. Ich bin auch eher technikbegeistert und unterstütze dann gern geile Tecnologie wie beim CF PRO RACE. Das ist so porno auch wenn ich es nicht bräuchte ?
> Wie siehts mit den Bremsen aus? Hab gelesen die TMR sind nich so toll. Ein Umbau auf shimano saint sollte bestimmt machbar sein oder?! Nutzen ja alle die selben aufnahmen...



Aus meiner Sicht ist das Tues cf pro race (habe das 2018) mit dem Fox x2 grundsätzlich recht progressiv und „poppig„ Diesbezüglich lässt sich aber viel über das Dampfertuning in die eine oder andere Richtung steuern.  

Ich komme von einem Capra pro Race 2018 und wollte für den Park eine reine DH Maschine. War etwas verunsichert ob das Tues in den Kurven nicht zu behäbig ist. Ich muss sagen, dass ich diesbezüglich mehr als begeistert bin (nach dem zu erwartenden Fox Einstellungsprocedere um das richtige Setting zu finden). Auch in engeren Anliegerkurven macht das Tues sehr viel Spaß, die nötige Kurventechnik vorausgesetzt. Liegt möglicherweise auch daran, dass der Lenkwinkel recht moderat ausfällt für einen Downhiller (1grad flacher als das Capra pro Race) und das bike gerade mal 1kg mehr als ein Capra Pro Race wiegt (14,5 zu 15,6) Im Übrigen funktioniert das Tues im Bikepark in jeder Hinsicht besser und vermittelt sehr viel Sicherheit. Erscheint mir persönlich auch ausbalancierter und stabiler in der Luft (auch wenn springen nicht meine Stärke ist). Ich kann insgesamt nicht behaupten, dass das Capra viel verspielterer/agiler war. Das Tues wird im Vergleich zum Capra mit zunehmender Schwierigkeit / Ruppigkeit der Strecke immer besser. 

Einzig Pedalieren bei flachen Transferpassagen ist kein Spaß weil kräftezehrend. Insbesondere wenn der Dämpfer auf Sofamodus eingestellt ist und es am nötigen mid stroke Support fehlt. Wenn Fox Fahrwerk muss man sich auf jeden Fall die Zeit nehmen die Settings zu verstehen und korrekt für die Strecken einzustellen 

Finde auch die FIT4 in der Fox 40 etwas weniger sensibel (hatte das Capra auf grip2 umgebaut) und experimentiere hier noch mit den Settings. Dafür steht sie immer schon hoch in Federweg und sackt beim bremsen nicht durch. Kostet halt an einem langen Tag im Park recht viel Kraft. 

Trp bremsen sind ok - für mich persönlich weder besser noch schlechter als die Sram Code am Capra. Schöne Modulation aber für maximale Bremskraft muss man schon etwas kräftiger zupacken. War bei der Code auch nicht anders. Regelmäßiges entlüften und Bremsklötze tauschen hilft auf jeden Fall. Für Fahrer über 90-95 kg sind sie wahrscheinlich nicht ideal. Da würde ich bei den momentanen Preisen zur saint greifen. 

Hoffe das hilft als Orientierung


----------



## Goldenboy86 (7. Juli 2020)

Möchte mir ein Tues CF 29 Pro bestellen. Da es ja lediglich die Größen: regular, long und extra long gibt, bin ich mir etwas unsicher. Bin ca. 1,79m groß. Dachte erst an das "long", da ich sonst die Gr. L fahren. Gibt es hier Erfahrungen? Es soll halt nicht behäbig sein und 480 reach bei nem DH ist schon nicht wenig für meine Größe. Das regular hat 460 reach. Was meint ihr? (Fahre zurzeit noch ein RAAW Madonna V1 in Gr. L, 475er reach.


----------



## suiseidl (8. Juli 2020)

Goldenboy86 schrieb:


> Möchte mir ein Tues CF 29 Pro bestellen. Da es ja lediglich die Größen: regular, long und extra long gibt, bin ich mir etwas unsicher. Bin ca. 1,79m groß. Dachte erst an das "long", da ich sonst die Gr. L fahren. Gibt es hier Erfahrungen? Es soll halt nicht behäbig sein und 480 reach bei nem DH ist schon nicht wenig für meine Größe. Das regular hat 460 reach. Was meint ihr? (Fahre zurzeit noch ein RAAW Madonna V1 in Gr. L, 475er reach.


Ich bin 1,80 und fahre Regular.
Finde das ist perfekt


----------



## uxmax (9. Juli 2020)

1,82 und fahre long. Passt perfekt


----------



## flip_4 (24. Juli 2020)

Hat jemand schon mal das e13 Innenlager am Tues CF (ab Modell 2018) getauscht? Meines ist kaputt und brauche Ersatz. Gibt es auch Lager von anderen Hersteller die bei der e13 Kurbel passen? Find das e13 Innenlager scon recht teuer


----------



## Christoph84 (6. August 2020)

Hi Leute! Also ich muss zugeben ich hab bei cf pro Race (27) zugeschlagen

Weicht bei euch auch der Druck in der Gabel so stark von der Fox-Empfehlung ab? Also ich wiege so 82/83 kg und bin bei ca. 61 PSI bei der Gabel anstelle den vorgeschlagenen 75 oder so ...


----------



## 4Stroke (6. August 2020)

flip_4 schrieb:


> Hat jemand schon mal das e13 Innenlager am Tues CF (ab Modell 2018) getauscht? Meines ist kaputt und brauche Ersatz. Gibt es auch Lager von anderen Hersteller die bei der e13 Kurbel passen? Find das e13 Innenlager scon recht teuer



Hope aus Edelstahl... 
Ca. 50 Euro.


----------



## Deleted 392117 (7. August 2020)

Christoph84 schrieb:


> Hi Leute! Also ich muss zugeben ich hab bei cf pro Race (27) zugeschlagen
> 
> Weicht bei euch auch der Druck in der Gabel so stark von der Fox-Empfehlung ab? Also ich wiege so 82/83 kg und bin bei ca. 61 PSI bei der Gabel anstelle den vorgeschlagenen 75 oder so ...



Ich fahre bei 75kg ca 50psi. Bei den empfohlenen psi ist die Gabel viel zu hart / harsch. Habe die Erfahrung sowohl mit der Fox 40 als auch mit der 36er gemacht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flip_4 (11. August 2020)

Christoph84 schrieb:


> Hi Leute! Also ich muss zugeben ich hab bei cf pro Race (27) zugeschlagen
> 
> Weicht bei euch auch der Druck in der Gabel so stark von der Fox-Empfehlung ab? Also ich wiege so 82/83 kg und bin bei ca. 61 PSI bei der Gabel anstelle den vorgeschlagenen 75 oder so ...



Fahre 65-70 PSI bei ca. 63kg nackig


----------



## Christoph84 (11. August 2020)

Interessant. Das ist dann vergleichsweise hart.


----------



## flip_4 (12. August 2020)

Christoph84 schrieb:


> Interessant. Das ist dann vergleichsweise hart.



Bevorzuge tendenziell eher ein hartes Fahrwerk. Bei der 40 machen schon kleine Änderungen (2-3PSI) viel aus.


----------



## Pr0.Rider.Sasch (12. August 2020)

flip_4 schrieb:


> Fahre 65-70 PSI bei ca. 63kg nackig



Hattest du vorher ein Dirtbike und vermisst das Starrgabel-Feeling? 
Das ist auf jeden Fall unnormal viel bei dem Gewicht. Aber wenn es dir taugt, auch gut.


----------



## flip_4 (13. August 2020)

Pr0.Rider.Sasch schrieb:


> Hattest du vorher ein Dirtbike und vermisst das Starrgabel-Feeling?
> Das ist auf jeden Fall unnormal viel bei dem Gewicht. Aber wenn es dir taugt, auch gut.



Ja hatte ich  
Da ich den vollen Federweg nutze, passt es meiner Meinung nach. Sind halt keine 30% Sag ?


----------



## Sub-Zero (25. August 2020)

Schon krass wieviel Unterschied beim Luftdruck zwischen RS (Boxxer) und Fox (40) ist. Bei meiner 19er Boxxer fahr 112-115 PSI mit 58kg (als Adam).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Christoph84 (1. September 2020)

Hi Leute, wisst ihr welche Länge die Ventile beim CF 27 Pro Race bei Auslieferung haben? Ich finde die sehen gut aus so wie sie sind, also wenn sie nicht so ewig weit raus schauen. Ich möchte entsprechende TL Ventile besorgen aber ohne den Schlauch vorher inspizieren zu müssen. Könnt ihr mir da helfen?


----------



## Christoph84 (2. September 2020)

Also nach einmal montieren mit 3 Nm ist mkr beim Demontieren die eine Achsklemmschraube in 2 Teile gebrocben. Ziemlich uncool ...


----------



## Dragozool (26. September 2020)

Hallööö miteinander 
Kann mir wer von euch verraten welches hinterrad einbaumaß das tues cf 2018/19 hat? Hab das rote in XXL funde dazu iwie auf der YT seite keine infos..

lg


----------



## flip_4 (27. September 2020)

Dragozool schrieb:


> Hallööö miteinander
> Kann mir wer von euch verraten welches hinterrad einbaumaß das tues cf 2018/19 hat? Hab das rote in XXL funde dazu iwie auf der YT seite keine infos..
> 
> lg



12x150mm


----------



## flip_4 (5. Januar 2021)

An die Tues fahrer mit einer Fox 40:
Fahrt ich die originalen Anschlaggummis bei der 40? Bei der 40 verdehen sie sich sehr schnell von alleine (bei der Boxxer hatte ich nie das Problem), dadurch ist mein Rahmen beim Sturz gebrochen. 
Hat jemand schon Erfahrung mit den ODI Anschlaggummis gemacht? Bzw. überlege ob ich meine originale Fox Gummis mit einen Kabelbinder zusätzlich sichere, auf einen zweiten Rahmenbruch hab ich keine Lust


----------



## addius8 (5. Januar 2021)

flip_4 schrieb:


> An die Tues fahrer mit einer Fox 40:
> Fahrt ich die originalen Anschlaggummis bei der 40? Bei der 40 verdehen sie sich sehr schnell von alleine (bei der Boxxer hatte ich nie das Problem), dadurch ist mein Rahmen beim Sturz gebrochen.
> Hat jemand schon Erfahrung mit den ODI Anschlaggummis gemacht? Bzw. überlege ob ich meine originale Fox Gummis mit einen Kabelbinder zusätzlich sichere, auf einen zweiten Rahmenbruch hab ich keine Lust


Ich nehme Boxer Gummis auf der 40. Die Drehen nicht


----------



## flip_4 (5. Januar 2021)

addius8 schrieb:


> Ich nehme Boxer Gummis auf der 40. Die Drehen nicht


Gehen die problemlos drauf? Boxxer hat ja 35er Rohre


----------



## 4Stroke (5. Januar 2021)

flip_4 schrieb:


> An die Tues fahrer mit einer Fox 40:
> Fahrt ich die originalen Anschlaggummis bei der 40? Bei der 40 verdehen sie sich sehr schnell von alleine (bei der Boxxer hatte ich nie das Problem), dadurch ist mein Rahmen beim Sturz gebrochen.
> Hat jemand schon Erfahrung mit den ODI Anschlaggummis gemacht? Bzw. überlege ob ich meine originale Fox Gummis mit einen Kabelbinder zusätzlich sichere, auf einen zweiten Rahmenbruch hab ich keine Lust



Habe meine damals einfach mit Sekundenkleber gesichert.


----------



## addius8 (5. Januar 2021)

flip_4 schrieb:


> Gehen die problemlos drauf? Boxxer hat ja 35er Rohre


Bei mir gingen die drauf ohne zu reißen und auf einem hält es schon 5 Jahre


----------



## flip_4 (5. Januar 2021)

addius8 schrieb:


> Bei mir gingen die drauf ohne zu reißen und auf einem hält es schon 5 Jahre


Danke für den Tipp, werde ich mal testen. Glaub ich hab noch paar von der Boxxer rumliegen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dotzlaa (8. Januar 2021)

Servus 
weil wir grad beim Thema Boxxer sind hat zufällig jemand eine Boxxer Ultimate in seinem Tues verbaut und kann berichten wie sichs so fährt? Evtl. Vergleichen mit der Fox 40


----------



## flip_4 (17. Januar 2021)

Will gerne mal eine Stahldämpfer in mein 27.5 Tues CF testen (267mm Einbaulänge).
Im X2 fahre ich ca 180-185psi (Fahrfertig ca 70kg?). Welche Federhärte könnt ihr empfehlen? 275 oder 300?


----------



## dotzlaa (19. Januar 2021)

flip_4 schrieb:


> Will gerne mal eine Stahldämpfer in mein 27.5 Tues CF testen (267mm Einbaulänge).
> Im X2 fahre ich ca 180-185psi (Fahrfertig ca 70kg?). Welche Federhärte könnt ihr empfehlen? 275 oder 300?


300!!


----------



## flip_4 (20. Januar 2021)

dotzlaa schrieb:


> 300!!


Beim L tues ist eine 250er Feder für Gewicht 75-85kg verbaut. 300 kommt mir etwas zu viel vor?


----------



## dotzlaa (20. Januar 2021)

Also ich bin am Anfang mit 83kg die 275er gefahren war viel zu weich bin dann am Ende bei 375 rausgekommen 
20% sag führt am tues Hinterbau eher zu 30% 
Das ganze bike geht eher sehr großzügig mim federweg um deshalb lieber eine knackige Feder 
Die 300er wird dir perfekt passen


----------



## Badesjones (21. Januar 2021)

Hab ca. 80 Kilo und Fox Spring Calculator empfiehlt 316. Habe gerade die 300 drin und bekomme noch eine 325 und werde dann experimentieren.





Bei 30% Sag empfiehlt er mir sogar eine 250er bei errechneten 263 Federhärte


----------



## flip_4 (22. Januar 2021)

Hab mir etwas die Tues 27.5 der Pros angeschaut zwecks der Federhärte:
Irm 275
Höll 225
Nell 350
Gwin 375
Lunn 400


----------



## dotzlaa (22. Januar 2021)

300!


----------



## flip_4 (22. Januar 2021)

dotzlaa schrieb:


> 300!


Fährst du das 27.5 oder 29" Tues?

Edit: Sehe in deinen anderen Beiträge, dass du ein 29er fährst. Fahre ein 27.5, daher nicht vergleichbar mit der Federhärte vom 29" !!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dotzlaa (22. Januar 2021)

2019 bin ich das 27,5 gefahren 

jetzt das 29er von 2020


----------



## Miduk (1. Februar 2021)

Hallo Leute, habe ein Tues cf pro race 2017. Kennt oder hatte auch jemand das Problem dass die Farbe des Rahmens durch die untere Gabelbrücke der Gabel abgeschliffen wurde


----------



## Miduk (1. Februar 2021)

Miduk schrieb:


> Hallo Leute, habe ein Tues cf pro race 2017. Kennt oder hatte auch jemand das Problem dass die Farbe des Rahmens durch die untere Gabelbrücke der Gabel abgeschliffen wurde


Habe hinten schon ein wenig Farbe drauf gepinselt


----------



## Christoph84 (10. Februar 2021)

Hi Leute, mal ne ganz andere Frage:

Ich habe nen Ducato/Jumper Bj.2007 und brauchen einen Heckträger (keinen Träger für ne AHK!) für meine Bikes (YT Tues CF und Canyon Spectral). Habt ihr Erfahrungen, ob es da bei manchen Trägern Probleme gibt oder habt ihr vll selbst einen Träger der gut ist und funktioniert. Die modernen Rahmen stellen ja diese generischen Träger dann doch gern mal vor das ein oder andere Problemchen....


----------



## flip_4 (22. Mai 2021)

In der neuen Freeride wurde das 27.5 Tues getestet. Was mich etwas gewundert hat, dass sie den X2 Dämpfer mit nur 148 PSI fahren bei 75 Kilo Gewicht (Gabel 66 PSI). Bei etwas weniger Gewicht fahre ich ca. gleichen Druck in der Gabel aber der Dämpfer viel härter, ca. 180-185 PSI. Hab mal zum testen ein Vivid mit 300er Feder verbaut, war ok aber ich denke die 325er würde besser passen (leider gibts keine 325 Feder vom Superdeluxe, die sind leichter als die Vivid Feder). 
Welchen Druck bzw. Federhärte fahrt ihr bei euren 27.5 Tues bei welchen Gewicht?


----------



## Sub-Zero (22. Mai 2021)

Bei 58kg (ohne Gear) die orig. 225er der Größe M (Tues M19 mit Vivid).
Könnte weicher sein, aber eine 200er (wenn es die gibt) wäre verm. zu weich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flip_4 (23. Mai 2021)

Sub-Zero schrieb:


> Bei 58kg (ohne Gear) die orig. 225er der Größe M (Tues M19 mit Vivid).
> Könnte weicher sein, aber eine 200er (wenn es die gibt) wäre verm. zu weich.


Fahre bei ca 65kg ohne Ausrüstung eine 300er feder, die ich teilweise zu weich finde. Wieviel sag hast du?


----------



## dotzlaa (23. Mai 2021)

Falls jemand ein 29er tues in gr. Regular Sucht ich würd eins abgeben  






						Downhill Bike: 461 Downhill Bikes im Bikemarkt, neu & gebraucht
					

Du bist auf Downhill Bike Suche? Hier findest du hunderte neue und gebrauchte Downhill Bikes und Freeride Bikes -  einfacher und sicherer Kauf!




					bikemarkt.mtb-news.de


----------



## Badesjones (25. Mai 2021)

Hab ca 80kg und fahre die 300er Feder mit etwas mehr Druckstufe als Fox empfiehlt. Spring Calculator sagt 316 und empfiehlt auch 300. Fühlt sich gut an und passt.


----------



## VollUndGanz (7. August 2021)

Guten Morgen,
bisher war ich hier immer stiller Mitleser, jetzt würde ich gerne mal nach eurer Erfahrung fragen. Ich fahre ein YT Tues CF Pro von 2018 und nutze es ein paar Mal im Jahr, aber nicht sonderlich wild. Mir ist vor ein paar Tagen die Kurbel abgebrochen, in der Fahrt. Hat jmd. mit einen Tues oder E Thirteen Kurbel ähnliche Erfahrungen?


----------



## flachmaennchen (13. August 2021)

VollUndGanz schrieb:


> Hat jmd. mit einen Tues oder E Thirteen Kurbel ähnliche Erfahrungen?



Ja, selbst schon zwei von den E13 Carbon Dingern innerhalb kürzester Zeit gehimmelt. Das erste Mal war harter Steinkontakt mit dem Pedal, woraufhin die Kurbel in der Mitte des Kurbelarms durchgegangen ist.
Das zweite Mal einfach unverhofft unter der Fahrt ohne direkten offensichtlichen Auslöser.
Abgerupfte E13 Alu Kurbeln sieht man dann ja doch nicht so oft wie die Carbon Teile.


----------



## daFlogg (16. August 2021)

VollUndGanz schrieb:


> Guten Morgen,
> bisher war ich hier immer stiller Mitleser, jetzt würde ich gerne mal nach eurer Erfahrung fragen. Ich fahre ein YT Tues CF Pro von 2018 und nutze es ein paar Mal im Jahr, aber nicht sonderlich wild. Mir ist vor ein paar Tagen die Kurbel abgebrochen, in der Fahrt. Hat jmd. mit einen Tues oder E Thirteen Kurbel ähnliche Erfahrungen?



Schick den Jungs von e13 einfach eine Garantieanfrage und du bekommst anstandslos Ersatz. Hat bisher immer super funktioniert. 









						Warranty Request Submission Form
					

Please note: our service centers are located in Petaluma, California (USA) and Traunstein, Germany. Our EU office also handles support for customers in Switzerland. If you live outside the EU, Swit...




					support.ethirteen.com


----------



## VollUndGanz (21. August 2021)

Danke für Eure Nachrichten! Das werden ich dann wohl mal tun. Allerdings ist es immernoch eine Katastrophe, dass E13 so einen Scheiß auf den Markt bringt. Am Ende geht es doch nicht um ersetztes Material, es ist einfach gefährlich und damit in dem Sport verantwortungslos.


----------



## Pr0.Rider.Sasch (21. August 2021)

In der YT-Bikes Gruppe bei Facebook wurde erst vor ein paar Tagen eine gebrochene E13 Carbon Kurbel gepostet. Das kommt definitiv zu häufig vor


----------



## daFlogg (23. August 2021)

Naja, überleg mal wie viele Räder in den letzten Jahren YT wohl mit den e13 Kurbeln über alle Modelle verkauft hat? 100? 1000? 10000? oder sogar noch mehr? Wenn man das jetzt hochrechnet, ist die Fehlerquote auf einmal wohl gar nicht mehr so hoch. Und wenn ich bedenke, wie viele gebrochene RaceFace oder Sram Kurbeln ich schon gesehen habe, dann sollten wir wohl eher alle Laufrad fahren, wenn wir angst haben, dass Kurbeln brechen


----------



## Publikumsliebli (13. September 2021)

hat zufällig jemand die 250lbs feder für die vivid und will eine 300er?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Publikumsliebli (1. Juli 2022)

kann mir jemand schnell sagen welche möglichkeiten ich hab das cockpit höher zu kriegen?

foto: https://ibb.co/q0P8zJc


----------



## Sub-Zero (1. Juli 2022)

Bei meinem YT Tues mit RaceFace DM Vorbau waren so Unterlegspacer dabei um die Höhe zu justieren. Aber die hatten nur paar mm Dicke.


----------



## Grumposaur (1. Juli 2022)

Direct Mount Stem Spacer
Z.b:


			https://burgtec.co.uk/product/direct-mount-stem-spacer/
		


Aber es gibt auch wohl 10mm Varianten.

PS: Mein Tues CF L, gelb '17 steht zum verkauf.


----------



## blub_m (2. Juli 2022)

Publikumsliebli schrieb:


> kann mir jemand schnell sagen welche möglichkeiten ich hab das cockpit höher zu kriegen?
> 
> foto: https://ibb.co/q0P8zJc


Neben den besagten Vorbau Spacern würde ich zunächst den Spacer vom Gabelschaft unter die Gabelbrücke setzen. Ggf. drauf achten, dass der Abstand von 156mm von Standrohr zu unterer Gabelbrücke eingehalten wird.
https://www.manualslib.de/manual/409675/Sram-Boxxer-Rc.html?page=30#manual


----------



## flip_4 (10. Juli 2022)

Was sagt ihr? Nur im Lack oder Rahmen hinüber?


----------



## sparkfan (10. Juli 2022)

Hast du das Foto auch an YT geschickt?

Ich habe 2 Bereiche markiert. S. Foto



Der grüne Bereich sieht eher nach einem Riss im Lack aus. Soweit man das auf einem Foto überhaupt beurteilen kann.
Der rote Bereich ist aber ziemlich sicher ein Riss im Carbon und die Ursache für den Riss im Lack, sofern das keine optische Täuschung auf dem Foto ist.

Gefühlt sind aber Risse nur im Lack an dieser Stelle schon sehr unwahrscheinlich.
Wenn du weder Garantie noch Crash Replacement hast, dann würde ich den Lack an der Stelle entfernen. Dann hast du Sicherheit. Wenn’s nichts ist, dann kannst du die Stelle mit einem weissen Lack wieder lackieren. Fertig. Selbstverständlich sieht man das, aber lieber das als das Risiko bzw. die Ungewissheit.
U.U. kann man das auch reparieren lassen. Ist vermutlich günstiger als Crash Replacement. Dafür vermutlich ohne Garantie und optisch wird man es ziemlich sicher sehen.


----------



## flip_4 (10. Juli 2022)

sparkfan schrieb:


> Hast du das Foto auch an YT geschickt?
> 
> Ich habe 2 Bereiche markiert. S. Foto
> Anhang anzeigen 1514205
> ...


Ja Bilder hab ich auch an YT geschickt.
Der untere Riss (rot bei dir) macht mir auch eher Sorge. Auf der anderen Seite hab ich auch einen kleinen Riss enteckt, aber das scheint nur im Lack zu sein. 
Das sowas auch immer kurz von Bike Urlaub passiert


----------



## flip_4 (14. Juli 2022)

Rahmen wird bei YT kontrolliert. Hab den Steuersatz ausgebaut, von innen schaut alles gut aus. 
Hab aber ungutes Gefühl, so weiter zu fahren


----------



## sparkfan (14. Juli 2022)

Bin gespannt, was dabei rauskommt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flip_4 (15. Juli 2022)

Hat sich erledigt


----------



## flip_4 (15. Juli 2022)

Hat sich erledigt


----------



## Publikumsliebli (18. Juli 2022)

Grumposaur schrieb:


> Direct Mount Stem Spacer
> Z.b:
> 
> 
> ...



hab mir 5 davon reingebaut


----------



## Publikumsliebli (18. Juli 2022)

wie ist das tues eigentlich mit luftdämpfer? ich hab meins gebraucht gekauft und einen dhx2 factory mit 300lbs stahlfeder drin. aber mir sind luftdämpfer eigentlich sympathischer


----------



## flip_4 (25. Juli 2022)

Publikumsliebli schrieb:


> wie ist das tues eigentlich mit luftdämpfer? ich hab meins gebraucht gekauft und einen dhx2 factory mit 300lbs stahlfeder drin. aber mir sind luftdämpfer eigentlich sympathischer


Hab im Tues den X2 und Vivid getestet, komme mit dem X2 Luftdämpfer besser zurecht.


----------

